# Other Pythons > Morelia >  Pat the baby biak green tree python

## Sauzo

Well I pulled the trigger on one of the snakes I've always wanted and picked it up today. Meet Pat, the little 6 month old biak.

----------

_Aedryan Methyus_ (12-29-2017),_Albert Clark_ (02-21-2018),_Alicia_ (12-31-2017),Apiratenamedjohn (05-27-2018),*Bogertophis* (05-08-2018),C.Marie (12-28-2017),_CALM Pythons_ (01-11-2018),Craiga 01453 (12-29-2017),dr del (12-29-2017),_EDR_ (01-12-2018),_FollowTheSun_ (01-06-2019),Gio (12-28-2017),_hilabeans_ (12-28-2017),_jmcrook_ (12-28-2017),_Kam_ (01-21-2018),_Kcl_ (12-29-2017),_L.West_ (01-03-2018),_Prognathodon_ (01-03-2018),_redshepherd_ (12-28-2017),_Ronniex2_ (04-09-2018),_SDA_ (12-28-2017),silverdreams (12-30-2017),_Slicercrush_ (06-12-2018),_Stearns84_ (12-29-2017)

----------


## hilabeans

Wow!  Pretty baby!

----------

_Sauzo_ (12-28-2017)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Awesome addition Sauzo!

----------

_Sauzo_ (12-28-2017)

----------


## Gio

Way to expand the collection.

Love it!

----------

_Sauzo_ (12-28-2017)

----------


## zina10

Wonderful addition. Aren't they TINY at that age ??  :Smile: 

Watching them change color is amazing, too !!

Congrats  :Smile:

----------

_Sauzo_ (12-28-2017)

----------


## SDA

Aren't they the best. They are the most accurate deadly aim little strikers however so watch them fingers.

Looks like I have a GTP buddy on this forums now yay!

----------

_Sauzo_ (12-28-2017)

----------


## redshepherd

So nice! congrats!!

----------

_Sauzo_ (12-28-2017)

----------


## jmcrook

Holy freaking moly dude! That thing is gorgeous! Congrats and I extend all possible jealousy toward your new acquisition! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Sauzo_ (12-28-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

> Wonderful addition. Aren't they TINY at that age ?? Watching them change color is amazing, too !!Congrats


He is tiny. He's stressed atm so he's grounded and just curled up on top of his heater. he's the size of a silver dollar.

----------

_Albert Clark_ (02-21-2018),*Bogertophis* (05-08-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

> Aren't they the best. They are the most accurate deadly aim little strikers however so watch them fingers.
> 
> Looks like I have a GTP buddy on this forums now yay!


Lol he did have good aim on the gals hand when she tried to put him in the little deli cup. He was fine with being tickled off the perch and was pretty curious but the minute she tried to put him in the deli cup, he got pissed and the biting began lol.

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-08-2018),_Godzilla78_ (12-31-2017),_Kcl_ (12-29-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

> Holy freaking moly dude! That thing is gorgeous! Congrats and I extend all possible jealousy toward your new acquisition! 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha thanks. It is pretty awesome and soooo tiny. She's grounded atm which kind of worries me but I was told that's normal when they are stressed or in a new home sometimes. I was told give it a couple days and it should be back up on a perch.

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

Very nice  :Good Job:

----------

_Sauzo_ (12-29-2017)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Awesome addition!!!!!! :Good Job:

----------

_Sauzo_ (12-29-2017)

----------


## Aedryan Methyus

Sssimply ssstunning sssnake!

----------

_Sauzo_ (12-29-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

Well i got awesome news. Pat had his first meal today. I'm guessing the new tub is to his liking as he ate 1 day after being in it. I upgraded him to a sterilite 25 qt 16x11x11. He was sleeping up on his plant which he loves so i woke him by rubbing the pinky on his side. He woke up, turned around and looked at it and then tried to go back to sleep haha. I rubbed him again and he turned around and i guess fully woke up because he snatched it and ate it. Then he curled back up on top of his plant and is going back to sleep haha. I'm so happy.

----------

_Albert Clark_ (02-21-2018),_CALM Pythons_ (01-11-2018),Craiga 01453 (12-31-2017),_Godzilla78_ (12-31-2017),_jmcrook_ (12-30-2017),_Prognathodon_ (01-03-2018),_zina10_ (12-30-2017)

----------


## SDA

How's the side UTH working? I ended up placing mine on top and it works for now. Mine is finally settling in after 3 weeks and I thought BPs were slow to acclimate  :Surprised:

----------


## jmcrook

Congrats on a successful first feeding! I'm guessing pat isn't sexed due being so young? Good call on the gender neutral naming in that case haha! Do I detect an old SNL reference?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Sauzo_ (12-30-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

> How's the side UTH working? I ended up placing mine on top and it works for now. Mine is finally settling in after 3 weeks and I thought BPs were slow to acclimate


I like the Ultratherm on the side as it gives a nice gradient from right to left. I got a nice 86F on the perch right next to the UTH and 79F at the farthest end. I just zip tie the herpstat probe right to the closest perch.

I hear ya. Maybe I'm lucky but Pat seems to be settling in nice. I got him Thursday and between being brought home, put in the 15 qt tub, then yesterday being transferred to the 25 deluxe tub as he seemed to really hate the 15 qt tub set up, and then eating today, i think he is doing good. He also hasnt even tried to bite me yet. He climbed on my arm from his perch and then fell off onto the bed as my arm was too big for him to grip lol. Thank god i had him over the bed. He did tag the gal i got him from twice though and actually drew blood from her but so far with me, he just seems to want to check me out lol. Knock on wood that i got lucky.

----------

_Kcl_ (01-04-2018),_SDA_ (12-31-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

> Congrats on a successful first feeding! I'm guessing pat isn't sexed due being so young? Good call on the gender neutral naming in that case haha! Do I detect an old SNL reference?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha, you are too old like me. The name 'Pat' is exactly from the SNL skit character as the GTP is too young to be sexed and i doubt i ever will as i dont intend to breed and i see no need to put that stress on 'it' lol.

----------

_jmcrook_ (12-30-2017),_SDA_ (12-31-2017)

----------


## fluffykitten

He's beautiful. I hope one day I will get to add one to my collection.

----------

KodeyEH (11-29-2018)

----------


## jmcrook

🤦


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## SDA

Watch how their iris constricts, it is amazing. When we brought Ganja home, "she" looked like a drug addict her pupil was so dilated but now she adjusts it throughout the day and it is really cool to watch.





> So in order to feed him or her right you need to know the sex


You feed according to weight not sex and you feed them ultra conservative. A fat chondro is a dead chondro.

----------

IsmQui718 (04-20-2018),_jmcrook_ (12-31-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

Well a little update. Pat seems to be settling in nicely. He had his first meal yesterday like i said and today he is finally off his plant and perched on the highest perch next to his heat tape wall. Pretty good i think for only 2 days. I'm thinking of getting him one of those little 18x18x18 or 18x18x24 Exo Terras and then heavily modify it with acrylic top from my local plastics store and then get the double tube light fixture and put in 1 Reptisun 5.0 and 1 fluorescent tube and putting in some potted live plants in it to give him a nice enriching place to explore at night.

----------

_Albert Clark_ (02-21-2018),_Alicia_ (12-31-2017),_jmcrook_ (12-31-2017),_Kcl_ (01-04-2018),_Stearns84_ (12-31-2017)

----------


## zina10

By the way, your teeny one is beautiful and obviously doing VERY well, good job !!! 

I love his little enclosure. I's amazing how much SMALLER they are to Ball Pythons, but they too, will grow up in no time. 
It seems to take forever for the green to come in, but enjoy that time...because you blink, and its done !! LOL

----------

_Sauzo_ (12-31-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

> By the way, your teeny one is beautiful and obviously doing VERY well, good job !!! 
> 
> I love his little enclosure. I's amazing how much SMALLER they are to Ball Pythons, but they too, will grow up in no time. 
> It seems to take forever for the green to come in, but enjoy that time...because you blink, and its done !! LOL


Thanks and yeah I cant wait to see him start his onogenetic changes. Be interesting to see how much yellow he retains etc. Also in a way cant wait for him to get older so I can get him the sweet 48x24x36 AP cage and load that baby up with real plants and some sweet perch designs from Specialty Enclosures Design.

----------

_Albert Clark_ (02-21-2018)

----------


## zina10

> Thanks and yeah I cant wait to see him start his onogenetic changes. Be interesting to see how much yellow he retains etc. Also in a way cant wait for him to get older so I can get him the sweet 48x24x36 AP cage and load that baby up with real plants and some sweet perch designs from Specialty Enclosures Design.



I kept my 2 in 4 ft. Neodesha Display cages once they were old enough. Even as adults, they seemed tiny in those cages, LOL !! But they are the PERFECT snake to make a super cool Display cage. Its living art !!! 
I started out with a yellow and a maroon colored one, the yellow completed his cycle much quicker, also grew bigger. I never sized them, but I felt the yellow one was probably a female while the red one was a male. 
Both of mine were as tame as could be. I could handle them no problem at all. They never even took a "shot" at me. They were so easy too, if I needed to do cage maintenance, I just removed the perch (with them on it) put it to the side and went to work. They would keep sitting there like good little snakes. 
I highly recommend removable perches. 
Best part were evenings, once they were in hunting mode, watch out !!! I would go by the cage and their eyes got BIG and dark. So I would stop and watch them. They move so stealthily, you blink, and there they are, nose to nose with you with just the glass in between, LOL !!!

----------

_Godzilla78_ (12-31-2017)

----------


## SDA

Mine shed a few weeks back now and I swear she got that much more green. I also am insane to think this but it almost seems like she gets green as she gets aggressive for food. Weird but that's the way it looks. Then again I am more concerned about my fingers than her colors during feeding lol!

Oh, I know you are wanting a planted tank but if not  I saw someone use those dog training pads as substrate. Thought that was a brilliant idea to soak up extra water and contain waste. In fact I saw it on that site you gave me for accessories.

----------


## Sauzo

> I kept my 2 in 4 ft. Neodesha Display cages once they were old enough. Even as adults, they seemed tiny in those cages, LOL !! But they are the PERFECT snake to make a super cool Display cage. Its living art !!! 
> I started out with a yellow and a maroon colored one, the yellow completed his cycle much quicker, also grew bigger. I never sized them, but I felt the yellow one was probably a female while the red one was a male. 
> Both of mine were as tame as could be. I could handle them no problem at all. They never even took a "shot" at me. They were so easy too, if I needed to do cage maintenance, I just removed the perch (with them on it) put it to the side and went to work. They would keep sitting there like good little snakes. 
> I highly recommend removable perches. 
> Best part were evenings, once they were in hunting mode, watch out !!! I would go by the cage and their eyes got BIG and dark. So I would stop and watch them. They move so stealthily, you blink, and there they are, nose to nose with you with just the glass in between, LOL !!!


Haha yeah. Pat so far is pretty laid back. Like i said, took 2 shots at the gal but hasnt tried anything with me except to climb on me. I plan on doing removable cage perches. An outfit called Specialty Enclosures does nothing but GTP and ETB/ATB cage stuff. He prints everything out on a 3d printer. Makes anything from 1 piece removable perch setup for neonates tubs all the way to water bowl mounts and no spin perch holders.

And yeah, Pat is pretty stealthy when he's out. He was out the first night. Then i fed him yesterday and last night he was happily curled up on his plant and this morning i found him curled up on a perch lol.

So interesting how different they are from the boas. I'm like a kid learning all over again haha. I mean I've had boas for years and I know them but never had an arboreal snake except Allison the JCP but she was different lol.

----------

_zina10_ (12-31-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

> Mine shed a few weeks back now and I swear she got that much more green. I also am insane to think this but it almost seems like she gets green as she gets aggressive for food. Weird but that's the way it looks. Then again I am more concerned about my fingers than her colors during feeding lol!Oh, I know you are wanting a planted tank but if not  I saw someone use those dog training pads as substrate. Thought that was a brilliant idea to soak up extra water and contain waste. In fact I saw it on that site you gave me for accessories.


Oh yeah, I've had a few guys tell me about the puppy pads for substrate. I used ReptiChips as I had a bock laying around. Stuff holds humidity good and since it's such a small cage, its pretty easy to just scoop it out with my hand and throw in new stuff when needed.

----------


## zina10

> Oh yeah, I've had a few guys tell me about the puppy pads for substrate. I used ReptiChips as I had a bock laying around. Stuff holds humidity good and since it's such a small cage, its pretty easy to just scoop it out with my hand and throw in new stuff when needed.


If there is one snake species I would go ALL OUT on making an amazing, naturalistic display cage for, it would be a Green Tree Python. You can go as lush, jungle-y and gorgeous as you want, and as long as the perches are removable (or most of them) its still so easy to maintain. They aren't bulldozers like Ball Pythons, or shy like them. 

Truly, it ends up being a gorgeous "living picture", you can just stare at it for hours. I consider it "art" for the house !!

----------

_Sauzo_ (12-31-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

Lol, this is a bulldozer....Caesar the retic when he isnt fed at the 10 day mark  :Razz:  That hide wasnt on the end of the cage before he got pissed about no food and he is quiet because this was after he got a jumbo rats lol.

----------

C.Marie (01-01-2018),_Godzilla78_ (12-31-2017),_Stearns84_ (12-31-2017),_zina10_ (12-31-2017)

----------


## zina10

> Lol, this is a bulldozer....Caesar the retic when he isnt fed at the 10 day mark  That hide wasnt on the end of the cage before he got pissed about no food and he is quiet because this was after he got a jumbo rats lol.



LOL, they sure like to re-arrange, don't they ? He definitely DOES beat a Ball Python!!!

I always smile to myself when I see those beautiful, lush and pretty setups for Ball Pythons. They are wonderful and pretty while the snake is young. When mine got older and bigger, though, ...sheesh!! I would get up in the morning and it looked like a natural disaster happened overnight. Plants torn down and ripped off from where-ever they were before. The ones that were fastened well, were flat like pancakes with leaves torn off. The pretty naturalistic water dish was full of the pretty substrate. Everything moved around. And the snake? Nowhere to be seen (back in its hide after a job well done) 


I still like the display cage for my large male, but I have learned that it has to be somewhat simplistic and easy to maintain!

For a GTP, though, oh man...you can go WILD making it beautiful !!! Between you and SDA I'm getting tempted again, sigh...  :Wink:

----------

_Sauzo_ (12-31-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

> LOL, they sure like to re-arrange, don't they ? He definitely DOES beat a Ball Python!!!
> 
> I always smile to myself when I see those beautiful, lush and pretty setups for Ball Pythons. They are wonderful and pretty while the snake is young. When mine got older and bigger, though, ...sheesh!! I would get up in the morning and it looked like a natural disaster happened overnight. Plants torn down and ripped off from where-ever they were before. The ones that were fastened well, were flat like pancakes with leaves torn off. The pretty naturalistic water dish was full of the pretty substrate. Everything moved around. And the snake? Nowhere to be seen (back in its hide after a job well done) 
> 
> 
> I still like the display cage for my large male, but I have learned that it has to be somewhat simplistic and easy to maintain!
> 
> For a GTP, though, oh man...you can go WILD making it beautiful !!! Between you and SDA I'm getting tempted again, sigh...


Haha yeah Dottie used to flatten plants and break her vines which i dont know how she did it. And yup, come morning all you saw was her in a hide all nice and quiet lol. I keep all their cages simple now but the GTP i kinf of want to add the plants but still keep the floor simple so i can easily spot poops and pisses and clean them right up.

And you're getting tempted??!! Heck I'm already planning out my next GTP...maybe a nice sorong!!  :Smile: 

And I'm already planning the cage for Pat. Thinking either an Exo Terra 12x12x18 or 18x18x18 or 18x18x24 and then get a couple of those suction cup gecko food holders and stick them up by the high perches for elevated water bowls and have the big water bowl on the floor. Just not sure what size cage i should go for. I know they dont really need the height and use the length more since they are more horizontal on the tree tops and not really climbing the trunks of trees up and down lol. Thats why im kind of leaning towards a 18x18x18.

----------

_zina10_ (12-31-2017)

----------


## zina10

> Haha yeah Dottie used to flatten plants and break her vines which i dont know how she did it. And yup, come morning all you saw was her in a hide all nice and quiet lol. I keep all their cages simple now but the GTP i kinf of want to add the plants but still keep the floor simple so i can easily spot poops and pisses and clean them right up.
> 
> And you're getting tempted??!! Heck I'm already planning out my next GTP...maybe a nice sorong!! 
> 
> And I'm already planning the cage for Pat. Thinking either an Exo Terra 12x12x18 or 18x18x18 or 18x18x24 and then get a couple of those suction cup gecko food holders and stick them up by the high perches for elevated water bowls and have the big water bowl on the floor. Just not sure what size cage i should go for. I know they dont really need the height and use the length more since they are more horizontal on the tree tops and not really climbing the trunks of trees up and down lol. Thats why im kind of leaning towards a 18x18x18.


Half the fun is planning everything out  :Smile:  I think some sort of coco substrate looks best in a GTP setup. Holds humidity well, looks awesome, no smell and easy to clean. 

My GTP's enjoyed drinking from their own skin folds as well as the droplets on the plants, after a nice misting  :Smile:  But they also used their water dish. They really are to much fun to observe, even when they are just "sitting around"  :Smile:

----------


## C.Marie

> Lol, this is a bulldozer....Caesar the retic when he isnt fed at the 10 day mark  That hide wasnt on the end of the cage before he got pissed about no food and he is quiet because this was after he got a jumbo rats lol.


Big boy has got to eat ,😊 besides who could get upset with that fabulous face, still waiting for you to get an ugly noodle but you always mange to get breathtaking critters lol 😉

----------

_Sauzo_ (01-01-2018)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

This thread has now been re-opened and cleaned up this is will be my LAST WARNING, if the drama that has involved a few individual over the past few weeks continues here or elsewhere, those threads will be locked PERMANENTLY and CUSTOM INFRACTIONS will be handed out. You all are adults and if you cannot play well with others just do not play at all or be ready for the consequences.

Now back to our regular programming.

----------

_BallPythonWannaBe_ (01-03-2018),_zina10_ (01-03-2018)

----------


## Prognathodon

Ive got a couple of the Exo-Terras sitting in storage, wish I had a teleporter!  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro

----------

_zina10_ (01-03-2018)

----------


## zina10

Seeing all those awesome GTP pictures really makes me wish I still had all my pictures!!! 

I used to have a TON of reptile pictures. There were my GTP's, brazilian rainbow boa, rubber boas, my Borneo python, my huge 4500 gr. rescue Ball Python and her clutch, so many cool pictures. I had awesome pictures of handling my GTP's !!

Back then many people (incl. me) used a certain picture hosting website. I stored ALL my reptile pictures on there. One day out of nowhere it went "bust". You couldn't even get to the pictures to save them elsewhere. They "offered" to release the pictures to their owners on a Photo CD for the fee of $50 or thereabouts. 

Most people figured it was a scam and didn't do it. I was unsure of what to do and waited to long. Pictures were lost forever, it still hurts me to think about it. Every so often I google my old usernames for forums and the names of the snakes, if there are some pictures somewhere that ended up saved somehow. But no luck. 

My 2 GTP's were to cute, I loved having a red and a yellow one, they looked so different as hatchlings and during their "change". Of course...both ended up green  :Wink: 

Please keep these threads going, with stories and pictures, I really did enjoy keeping GTP's and live vicariously through you all...

----------


## SDA

You want GTP pics? Have a GTP pic on me!

----------

_Godzilla78_ (01-03-2018),_Kcl_ (01-04-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (01-03-2018),_zina10_ (01-03-2018)

----------


## zina10

> You want GTP pics? Have a GTP pic on me!


 :Wuv:

----------


## tttaylorrr

> You want GTP pics? Have a GTP pic on me!


i'm obsessed with both of yours. 

it's going to be so fun watching them both grow!

----------

_Prognathodon_ (01-04-2018)

----------


## Godzilla78

Wow, thats a crazy bright pattern.  I like the more normal green ones.  I am a purist as far as only having ball pythons, BUT before I bought my first Ball, I came very close to buying a gorgeous green tree python complete with a breath-taking dimly lit glass display case on Craigslist.
Now that I know how much the display is worth and how much the snake costs, I am kicking myself for not grabbing the deal, it was pretty cheap.
I have already decided about a year ago, that if I ever venture beyond royals, it will most certainly be a GTP.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## zina10

It's in the process of turning green. It won't stay that yellow and busy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (01-03-2018),_Godzilla78_ (01-03-2018)

----------


## SDA

Yup. all green tree pythons unless a mutation aka morph that has an abnormal color phase will eventually turn green. Regardless of starting yellow or red. There are a few morphs that are blue or high yellow and the sarong locality normally has blue hues in the pattern but all normal green tree pythons end up green.

----------


## tttaylorrr

> Yup. all green tree pythons unless a mutation aka morph that has an abnormal color phase will eventually turn green. Regardless of starting yellow or red. There are a few morphs that are blue or high yellow and the sarong locality normally has blue hues in the pattern but all normal green tree pythons end up green.


do you have any sites or articles on the color change or GTP morphs? i'm very ignorant and eager to learn!!!

----------


## Sauzo

Well, i decided the tub had to go. Couldnt see Pat or anything. Whats the point in a display animal if i cant display it!!  :Razz:   So here is Pat's new digs. It's an 18x18x18 Zoo Med. He seems to like it as he was more than happy to go up to the top perch when i showed it to him while on his other perch. He then promoted to eat another pinkie mouse and now is back to sleeping under the heat.

----------

_Godzilla78_ (01-04-2018),_jmcrook_ (01-04-2018),_Kcl_ (01-04-2018),_MissterDog_ (01-04-2018),_Prognathodon_ (01-04-2018),_SDA_ (01-04-2018),_Starscream_ (01-04-2018),_Stearns84_ (01-07-2018),_zina10_ (01-04-2018)

----------


## zina10

Gorgeous! Such a well adjusted little cutie 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Sauzo_ (01-04-2018)

----------


## jmcrook

lol Mr. Minimalist cage guy made a rainforest cage!  :Wink:  Looks awesome dude!

----------

_Ax01_ (01-04-2018),_BR8080_ (01-08-2018),_Sauzo_ (01-04-2018),_Stearns84_ (01-07-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

> lol Mr. Minimalist cage guy made a rainforest cage!  Looks awesome dude!


Lol well it is still kind of minimalist. The floor is just damp paper towels to make poop and pee easy to spot and clean up lol. I couldnt have a GTP without going with a nice planted cage  :Very Happy:

----------

_jmcrook_ (01-04-2018)

----------


## zina10

> Lol well it is still kind of minimalist. The floor is just damp paper towels to make poop and pee easy to spot and clean up lol. I couldnt have a GTP without going with a nice planted cage


The funny thing is that this picture makes it look like "snake in a huge, 4 ft x 4ft cage" when in reality its "tiny" snake in a small cage. LOL

----------

_BR8080_ (01-08-2018),_Sauzo_ (01-04-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

> The funny thing is that this picture makes it look like "snake in a huge, 4 ft x 4ft cage" when in reality its "tiny" snake in a small cage. LOL


Haha i know. After i took the pic and looked at it, i thought the same thing. And before anyone crucifies me for not having a neonate in a tub, I have his temps, humidity, gradients and security all covered along with elevated water bowls on the second perch and top perch lol. Already got the sad face from a couple people on the chondro boards for me going from a tub to a display set up for a neo lol. I was like, well, if i get the gradient, temps, humidity and security all correct and he ate within an hour of being in the new cage, i must have something set up right.

----------


## zina10

> Haha i know. After i took the pic and looked at it, i thought the same thing. And before anyone crucifies me for not having a neonate in a tub, I have his temps, humidity, gradients and security all covered along with elevated water bowls on the second perch and top perch lol. Already got the sad face from a couple people on the chondro boards for me going from a tub to a display set up for a neo lol. I was like, well, if i get the gradient, temps, humidity and security all correct and he ate within an hour of being in the new cage, i must have something set up right.


You went quick, that's true. That is a lot of changes in a short time. BUT !!!

You obviously have a well adjusted little Chondro there. They "can" stress, but I don't think they stress in the same way then a Ball Python does. A Ball Python needs the correct setup AND a ton of privacy/left alone. 

I think with Chondros its vitally important that you have the setup right, the temps, humidity, perches, etc etc. But they do not stress as much about being out in the open, then a Ball Python per se.

So...since you have your little cage dialed in perfectly, with plant cover, correct perches, water, etc etc, your baby should be just fine. Being willing to eat right after shows it didn't bother him much at all. 

Some snakes go from breeder/tub to owner/glass tank (incorrectly set up at that) And that is when you run into problems. You didn't do that. You moved him. But you moved him into the "ideal" setup. 

Plus you have a hatchling that is well established and healthy to begin with. THAT right there is the most important part. That, and the correct setup (species specific)



Well, and I like to see the pics, haha

----------

_Prognathodon_ (01-04-2018),_Sauzo_ (01-04-2018)

----------


## SDA

OH WOW your little one is even smaller than mine. I would be terrified of losing mine if I put it in a bigger enclosure but then again I am doing exactly that with the 8' square cube I have on order. She seems so sad and bummed out in her quarantine tank but its is doing its job well for now.

Or should I act like those people on the chondro FB pages and tell you how you are killing your snake and you need to get smaller perches and they need to be in a tub rabble rabble rabble!  :Razz:

----------

_Sauzo_ (01-04-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

> You went quick, that's true. That is a lot of changes in a short time. BUT !!!
> 
> You obviously have a well adjusted little Chondro there. They "can" stress, but I don't think they stress in the same way then a Ball Python does. A Ball Python needs the correct setup AND a ton of privacy/left alone. 
> 
> I think with Chondros its vitally important that you have the setup right, the temps, humidity, perches, etc etc. But they do not stress as much about being out in the open, then a Ball Python per se.
> 
> So...since you have your little cage dialed in perfectly, with plant cover, correct perches, water, etc etc, your baby should be just fine. Being willing to eat right after shows it didn't bother him much at all. 
> 
> Some snakes go from breeder/tub to owner/glass tank (incorrectly set up at that) And that is when you run into problems. You didn't do that. You moved him. But you moved him into the "ideal" setup. 
> ...



Haha sometimes he does like his privacy though. I was looking at him this morning and i guess he wasnt asleep yet and he picked his head up and then turned it around to face the back of the cage lol. I guess he didnt want me staring at him  :Razz:

----------

_zina10_ (01-04-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

> OH WOW your little one is even smaller than mine. I would be terrified of losing mine if I put it in a bigger enclosure but then again I am doing exactly that with the 8' square cube I have on order. She seems so sad and bummed out in her quarantine tank but its is doing its job well for now.
> 
> Or should I act like those people on the chondro FB pages and tell you how you are killing your snake and you need to get smaller perches and they need to be in a tub rabble rabble rabble!


Oh yeah, he's tiny. The gal guessed he was probably around 3-6 months old. He is about 10-12 inches if that. 

And yeah when i first put him in a little 12 qt tub with the plastic coat hanger perches etc, he hated it. He spent the whole day and night moving, never perched and ended up grounded under the paper towels the next morning. Thats when i moved him into the 25 qt which he acted normal and ate. Then about 4 days later i couldnt stand the tub as i couldnt see squat so i went and set up his deluxe condo and like i said, he immediately took to it and ate again.

And honestly, i only had 2 guys not really hate on it, but say i should leave neos in tubs. The rest of the people loved it and one guy said, he got the same response from the certain haters of the group about the cubes vs tubs for neos and he has the temps, security, gradients and humidity all set correct like me and his eats no problem as well and this was awhile ago and his is doing fine and didnt need to grow up in a tub.

I did listen to the smaller perch thing though and my little guy has 3/8 inch perches and they seem to fit him perfect.

----------

_Prognathodon_ (01-04-2018)

----------


## Ax01

> Well I pulled the trigger on one of the snakes I've always wanted and picked it up today. Meet Pat, the little 6 month old biak.


WOW! i recall u had been looking for one for awhile, Congrats!

BTW did u get it a Hewitt? i was visiting the Funko Pop offices and store in Everett early December and stopped by Hewitt afterwards to check out what they had. they had a few GTP's of various ages. they had one like your's:




they had these really cool Flying Gecko's too. (i should probably post a pix thread now that i think of it)




> Well, i decided the tub had to go. Couldnt see Pat or anything. Whats the point in a display animal if i cant display it!!   So here is Pat's new digs. It's an 18x18x18 Zoo Med. He seems to like it as he was more than happy to go up to the top perch when i showed it to him while on his other perch. He then promoted to eat another pinkie mouse and now is back to sleeping under the heat.





> lol Mr. Minimalist cage guy made a rainforest cage!  Looks awesome dude!


haha true dat.

should also do a red carpet rollout.   :Wink:

----------


## MD_Pythons

Here's a guide you might wanna check out. I'm going to do something close for my 18x18x36 Exo Terra.

----------


## SDA

Hey Sauzo you going to do live plants? I am really tempted to get some humidity control and because some vines would look amazing in a pvc cube. A few people on some of the chondro forums are talking about it and seem to love the benefit. I have a great grow light I may pick up if I go that route. No bio active shenanigans or substrate... puppy pads and a plant in a pot is what I am thinking of. Simple and easy to clean.

Thinking either philodendron or pothos because they are easy to get and easy to maintain.

----------


## Sauzo

> WOW! i recall u had been looking for one for awhile, Congrats!
> 
> BTW did u get it a Hewitt? i was visiting the Funko Pop offices and store in Everett early December and stopped by Hewitt afterwards to check out what they had. they had a few GTP's of various ages. they had one like your's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they had these really cool Flying Gecko's too. (i should probably post a pix thread now that i think of it)
> 
> ...


Haha yep, i got it from Hewitt. I know the owner gal and i knew the old owner too before he sold it.

----------


## Sauzo

> Hey Sauzo you going to do live plants? I am really tempted to get some humidity control and because some vines would look amazing in a pvc cube. A few people on some of the chondro forums are talking about it and seem to love the benefit. I have a great grow light I may pick up if I go that route. No bio active shenanigans or substrate... puppy pads and a plant in a pot is what I am thinking of. Simple and easy to clean.
> 
> Thinking either philodendron or pothos because they are easy to get and easy to maintain.


I was originally going to do a bioactive set up in Pats 18x18x18 but i opted out. I'll most likely do one in his forever home with the AP 48x24x36 cage. I thought about sitcking a small pothos or Philo in Pats cage now in a pot but I'm waiting for him to settle in more before i clutter it up too much. I still want to see him to make sure everything is going ok.

----------


## SDA

One more thing. I got this on sale because I wanted some artificial vines to interconnect lower perches. It is actually a lot better than it looks online. In case you are looking for something other than that ugly black cordage everyone uses

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/produc...3&pcatid=34403

----------


## Sauzo

Yeah i was looking at those are the pet shop but the ones by Exo Terra or whoever, they flake apart. I was actually talking to a guy on the chondro boards about those and he told me he seals them with reptile sealant and they last a pretty long time if done like that. I think Pat's cage is done except for maybe a little potted Pothos or Philo later. I dont want to clutter it up too much as i want a fairly open place i can feed him so he doesnt snag a plant leaf or something while striking.

----------


## Sauzo

Well, got an update. Pat took his first poop and second piss with me. Guess sometime last night he dropped a little baby deuce and pee on the paper towels and i found him in a new cooler spot. The little bugger can really blend in good.

----------

_Godzilla78_ (01-07-2018),_jmcrook_ (01-07-2018),_zina10_ (01-07-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

Well apparently he shed last night too. I found a little 1 piece shed wrapped up around the top of his front left plant. So we have 3 achievements from Pat last night. He pooped, pissed and shed in 1 piece. I am so relieved. The eating part i think we have down more or less as he took 2 meals with already no problem.

----------

_zina10_ (01-07-2018)

----------


## SDA

Bet you thought he was dehydrated didn't you? I was worried about mine being all wrinkly until one night she just decided to shed. I am thinking they don't really show blue eyes like most terrestrial pythons.

----------


## Sauzo

> Bet you thought he was dehydrated didn't you? I was worried about mine being all wrinkly until one night she just decided to shed. I am thinking they don't really show blue eyes like most terrestrial pythons.


Haha yeah, i was panicking on the chondro boards. People were telling me he is probably in shed and as long as i saw him drink and have elevated water bowls by his perches, he should be fine.He drank about 1/2 of one of his 1/2 ounce perched water dishes as i have 4 around perches. Then like i said, this morning i found all that. And then when i did his daily misting of his cage, he woke up, climbed up through the plant he was on in the pic, took another drink from one of his elevated drink stations lol and then proceeded to curl back up on the top perch under his heater again.

I was also panicking as i havent had him poop for me since i got him about 10 days ago and only pissed once. They told me there again, he is probably fine especially if he is going into shed. I knew GTPs have a slower metabolism than other pythons but it's almost like having a baby boa with the amount they poop lol. A couple guys told me, they do the 3 meal rule. They will feed 3 meals and if nothing comes out the back end by the 4th meal, they will wait on it until the snake does it's business.

----------

_SDA_ (01-07-2018)

----------


## Kara

What a beautiful little gem.  Sounds like (s)he is well-settled and off to a great start!

----------

_Sauzo_ (01-07-2018)

----------


## Godzilla78

Awesome enclosure setup


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Sauzo_ (01-07-2018)

----------


## SDA

Yeah it's a whole new world with this guys. Your's sounds really healthy and that a wonderful thing!

----------

_Sauzo_ (01-07-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

Well, third feeding down. Pat went bananas after i woke him up and he saw the little pinkie mouse. Was so excited he ate it butt first lol.

----------

_Godzilla78_ (01-07-2018),_jmcrook_ (01-07-2018),_zina10_ (01-07-2018)

----------


## Godzilla78

> Well, third feeding down. Pat went bananas after i woke him up and he saw the little pinkie mouse. Was so excited he ate it butt first lol.


Hilarious!  Just munch it however it goes in.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sauzo

> Hilarious!  Just munch it however it goes in.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha pretty much. The messed up part was he didnt bother to kill it first. He just started swallowing it as it was squeaking all the way down. I swear i heard it squeak inside him too when he yawned to reset his jaw lol. It's like 'omg, that snake just squeaked like a mouse!!' Not too worried since it was just a pinkie mouse but once he is big enough to eat stuff with teeth, he is getting switched to FT.

----------

_Godzilla78_ (01-07-2018)

----------


## Godzilla78

> Haha pretty much. The messed up part was he didnt bother to kill it first. He just started swallowing it as it was squeaking all the way down. I swear i heard it squeak inside him too when he yawned to reset his jaw lol. It's like 'omg, that snake just squeaked like a mouse!!' Not too worried since it was just a pinkie mouse but once he is big enough to eat stuff with teeth, he is getting switched to FT.


Jesum!  Thats brutal.

----------


## Sauzo

> Jesum!  Thats brutal.


Lol yeah, he wasnt messing around. He saw dinner, he grabbed dinner, he ate dinner. He obviously didnt get the memo from Ted Nugent that 'you gotta kill it before you grill it'  :Rage:

----------


## Stearns84

> Well, i decided the tub had to go. Couldnt see Pat or anything. Whats the point in a display animal if i cant display it!!   So here is Pat's new digs. It's an 18x18x18 Zoo Med. He seems to like it as he was more than happy to go up to the top perch when i showed it to him while on his other perch. He then promoted to eat another pinkie mouse and now is back to sleeping under the heat.


Nice!  You have this on top of the other enclosures? 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

_Sauzo_ (01-07-2018)

----------


## Stearns84

> lol Mr. Minimalist cage guy made a rainforest cage!  Looks awesome dude!


Haha

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

_jmcrook_ (01-07-2018)

----------


## SDA

I feel so behind. My baby is still in quarantine and a tub. Can't wait until my cube arrives so I can start giving her a more secure setup.

----------


## Sauzo

> Nice!  You have this on top of the other enclosures? 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I have it on top of the empty T10 i got which is on a 4 foot folding table.

----------


## Sauzo

> I feel so behind. My baby is still in quarantine and a tub. Can't wait until my cube arrives so I can start giving her a more secure setup.


I do kind of a loose quarantine. I have separate utensils and everything for the GTP and do stuff last for him. I know he is mite free but i just wiped down the outside of the cube as a preventative.

I've been rather lucky with all my snakes. The only snake that got mites was Luna and that was from me bringing home a hitchhiker i think as she was fine for a few months before that. I ended up moving her upstairs and treating her for 3 months and doing preventative on my other snakes. Everyone else was fine. I'm guessing it was because i usually wipe down the outsides of all my cages every 6 months with PAM just in case.

And yeah, i bet your snake will love a cube. A handful of people told me you have to use tubs for neo GTPs. Then there were a handful of others who said it depends on the snake and whether the owner can provide the correct husbandry in a bigger cage. Pat HATED the 6 qt tub. He wouldnt perch on the plastic coat hangers and spent the night grounded under the paper towels. Then I moved him into the 24 qt tub and he kind of liked it i guess. He perched and stuff. Then i said screw it, i know what I'm doing with snakes and set up his 18x18x18 cube and he has been doing great(knock on wood). Eating, pooping, pissing and did the shed last night. Was awesome seeing him hiding inside one of the plants this morning and then after i misted the cage, he crept up through the middle of the plant up to his top perch, took a drink and then curled up under the heater lol.

----------


## Sauzo

Well Pat was on the war path today and exploring every inch of his cube while drinking water off his scales and the plants. Never seen him so active. He also found a new perch on top of the front left plant.




And I also added a little planted Pothos to his cage to give it a more jungle look. Am probably going to also add a little potted Parlor Palm.

----------

_Godzilla78_ (01-08-2018),_jmcrook_ (01-09-2018),_Prognathodon_ (01-09-2018)

----------


## Godzilla78

Envy... that enclosure.  Wow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Sauzo_ (01-08-2018)

----------


## zina10

LOL, I'm always amazed how much bigger they suddenly look when they un-curl !! 

Its like, whoa, where did this big snake come from ??? And where is the tiny worm ???

----------

_Godzilla78_ (01-08-2018),_Sauzo_ (01-08-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

Alright, i have finally finished Pat's slice of the jungle set up. Got the plastics plants in the 4 corners and put a live Pothos, Parlor Palm and Prayer Plant in the center to fill in the 'void'. Pat hasnt appreciated it yet as he is sleeping up on top of his back left plant lol.

----------

Gio (01-10-2018),_Prognathodon_ (01-11-2018)

----------


## DandD

I zoomed in and looked for quite a while and couldnt find him. Snake camouflage is so incredible at times.

----------


## Godzilla78

You must have $10,000-$20,000 in snakes. enclosures, reptile accessories and husbandry equipment... rich snake guy envy. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Sauzo_ (01-10-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

> I zoomed in and looked for quite a while and couldnt find him. Snake camouflage is so incredible at times.


Haha, yeah this morning it took me about 5 mins to find him as he was sleeping about mid level inside the back left corner plant. Then he moved up to the top of the plant to get warmer i guess and has been sleeping there all day.

- - - Updated - - -




> You must have $10,000-$20,000 in snakes. enclosures, reptile accessories and husbandry equipment... rich snake guy envy. Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol i do have a small fortune invested in them but i am far from rich now hahaha.

----------


## zina10

> Alright, i have finally finished Pat's slice of the jungle set up. Got the plastics plants in the 4 corners and put a live Pothos, Parlor Palm and Prayer Plant in the center to fill in the 'void'. Pat hasnt appreciated it yet as he is sleeping up on top of his back left plant lol.


But...but...where is the glow worm? Lol...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## DandD

New thread idea! Spot the snake like wheres Waldo only a grown up reptile version lol

----------

_Godzilla78_ (01-10-2018),_Sauzo_ (01-10-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (01-10-2018),_zina10_ (01-10-2018)

----------


## SDA

That is a lot of decor for your snake to poop on!

Watch those plants, they can bring in all sorts of unwanted guests if you picked them up from a store and didn't quarantine them

----------


## Sauzo

> But...but...where is the glow worm? Lol...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha, he is sleeping inside the back left plant. He has a little spot on the top of it that is kind of indented down so he can curl up in the spot and the front leaves will cover him. At night he will either sneak down the middle of the plant and pop out or he will come of the left side and climb over to the elevated water bowls and then over to the front left plant and sit on top of that looking down and outside.

----------

_Godzilla78_ (01-10-2018),_zina10_ (01-11-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

> That is a lot of decor for your snake to poop on!
> 
> Watch those plants, they can bring in all sorts of unwanted guests if you picked them up from a store and didn't quarantine them


I picked up the plants from my local plant nursery so worst case they could have just plant insects on them but i checked them and heavily misted them to wash off any 'junk' on them as well as any chance of spray on insecticide or fertilizer. I talked to the nursery helper and told her these were going into a bio set up and she was really interested and wanted to hear about Pat but assured me, they were safe plants for it and wouldnt pose any harm.

And yeah i thought about that but you know the funny part is Pat actually goes to the floor to poop and piss. He has done the floor pissing 2 times now and pooping once. He gets really active and then goes to ground, goes into a corner, does business and then back up to the plants/perches. But if he does poop on a plant, its easy enough to just remove it and wipe the leaf clean with water and a paper towel.

I made sure to make it cleaning friendly. All the plants are on little clay saucers so all i have to do it remove the lowest front perch, then all the plants can come out easily as well as the deli cup of water. Then i can pull out the paper towel substrate, F10SC the floor and put in new paper towels and put everything back. Take me about 15 mins at the most.

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (01-12-2018),Craiga 01453 (01-11-2018),_Godzilla78_ (01-10-2018)

----------


## Godzilla78

I love this thread.  Future goal of mine...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Sauzo_ (01-11-2018)

----------


## baldegale

> I love this thread.  Future goal of mine...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i agree with you on that one. i LOVE GTPs but they always scared me cause i always heard how feisty they were. theyre practically art though


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tttaylorrr

> I love this thread.  Future goal of mine...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> i agree with you on that one. i LOVE GTPs but they always scared me cause i always heard how feisty they were. theyre practically art though
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thread lurker saying "third."
straight-up #GOALS 

i'm very excited for you, Sauzo!!!

----------

_Sauzo_ (01-11-2018)

----------


## baldegale

> thread lurker saying "third."
> straight-up #GOALS 
> 
> i'm very excited for you, Sauzo!!!


glad i wasnt the only lurker on this one aahahahah


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (01-11-2018)

----------


## Team Slytherin

Looks fantastic, bud!! Congrats.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Sauzo_ (01-11-2018)

----------


## CALM Pythons

> Well I pulled the trigger on one of the snakes I've always wanted and picked it up today. Meet Pat, the little 6 month old biak.


Unbeleivably gorgeous Sauzo. These are some of the coolest looking snakes out there. Not only the colors but the way they move on their perches ect... Great choice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Sauzo_ (01-11-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Officially a bit jealous...beautiful setup, Sauzo!

----------

_Sauzo_ (01-11-2018)

----------


## SDA

Don't forget sticking a plant in weak bleach solution is safe for most plants so if you do switch to bioactive look up sterilizing plants to get an idea of how to do it. I have done it many times even with aquatic plants (not bleach but similar concept). Sturdy plants like what you have can have their roots rinsed clean and dunked in 10% bleach to 90% water for about 20 minutes to destroy mold, eggs, fungus, etc so it doesn't mess up your bioactive setup. If I can convince my better half to have some live plants in the enclosure, it's what I promised to do (he's an amateur horticulturist so I get an earful about contamination and bugs when I bring it up).

----------

_Sauzo_ (01-11-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

Lol well i go through all that setting up to make it all neat and whats Pat do.....sleeps on the back left corner plastic plant all day. He freakin LOVES that plant. He comes out at night or if i tickle him with a Q-Tip. Then he will wander over to another plant top and perch up there until i leave. Then he stealths back over to his favorite plant and curls back up there. Heck the only reason i know he moves is because i find little pisses around the floor of the cage in the mornings usually in a corner. He used perches until i gave him the option of the plastic plants. Then he decided the tops of them were a better perch spot  :Taz:   I want a GTP that sits in the open on a perch lol.

----------


## SDA

Trade you! Mine just sits there all day in a tight little coil.

----------


## Sauzo

> Trade you! Mine just sits there all day in a tight little coil.


Lol nope  :Very Happy:  I think i got lucky with my first GTP(knock on wood). Pat seems to be settled in and has ramped up his feeding drive by about 100%. Today was his 4th feeding and i almost got bit by the little bugger. He was sleeping in his favorite little plant. So i held the little fuzzy mouse around the front of his face outside of the plant. He didnt respond so i touched it to a spot on him i found. He moved and buried his head. So then i went to rub him with a Q-Tip thinking he might be asleep. Well yup he was asleep but he woke up when he smelled the mouse and came flying out of the plant about an inch from grabbing my hand lol. He then hung there coiled and ready. I picked up his little mouse on the forceps and before i even got it to him, he lashed out and grabbed it and wrapped it while hanging off his plant. He has gone from the nice little well mannered eater to a mouse beast lol. And he doesnt even bother killing the mice. This is the second one that he just ate while it squeaked going down. Definitely going to switch to FT once he is up t hopper mice as i dont want any accidents.

----------


## BR8080

VERY NICE pick up John - you beat me to another benchmark snake - I better get my pennies together for my BHP before you get one. LOL

----------

_Sauzo_ (01-12-2018)

----------


## EDR

Aw little cutie best wishes with her. Makes me want to give green trees another chance. Maybe later in life.

----------

_Sauzo_ (01-12-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

> VERY NICE pick up John - you beat me to another benchmark snake - I better get my pennies together for my BHP before you get one. LOL


Hahaha too funny. I was actually talking to the reptile gal last week and she was trying to figure out what i would get next. She guessed Woma since i've been on a python kick with Caesar and now Pat but i told, if i got another python, it would be either a Black Head or a Sorong or Jayapura cross. I want that sweet blue stripe.

I'm sure you will beat me though. I am pretty well tapped atm and i dont see a new snake in my future for at least 6 months or more.

And thanks. I was worried Pat was going to be a problem feeder etc but he is turning out to be a well settled little garbage can. He started out kind of weak on the food drive but the past 2 feedings, he has been gung ho and hasnt even bothered killing the pinkies and fuzzies. He just gulps them down as they are squeaking and kicking. Kind of disturbing seeing a snake yawn to reset its jaws and hearing a squeak come out of it lol. He is definitely going to FT when he is up to stuff that can actually bite him.

----------

_BR8080_ (01-13-2018),C.Marie (06-08-2018)

----------


## SDA

I don't know how and I don't know why but this is all your fault! After telling your Ganja just sits there all day she was like a little locomotive last night all over her tub and drinking like a drunk fish. Thank a lot, you somehow made my GTP jealous of yours and decided to get all active an uppity  :Razz:

----------

_Sauzo_ (01-12-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

> I don't know how and I don't know why but this is all your fault! After telling your Ganja just sits there all day she was like a little locomotive last night all over her tub and drinking like a drunk fish. Thank a lot, you somehow made my GTP jealous of yours and decided to get all active an uppity


Lol yeah Pat sometimes gets the wild hair. I think it seems when they gotta go poop or piss or they are thirsty. Usually after i mist the cage, Pat will come out and drink water of his scales or plant leaves or the side of the glass. Was walking by and caught Pat out drinking water off the glass today.

----------

_jmcrook_ (01-13-2018),_Prognathodon_ (01-12-2018),_Starscream_ (01-12-2018),_Stearns84_ (01-14-2018)

----------


## BR8080

> Hahaha too funny. I was actually talking to the reptile gal last week and she was trying to figure out what i would get next. She guessed Woma since i've been on a python kick with Caesar and now Pat but i told, if i got another python, it would be either a Black Head or a Sorong or Jayapura cross. I want that sweet blue stripe.
> 
> I'm sure you will beat me though. I am pretty well tapped atm and i dont see a new snake in my future for at least 6 months or more.
> 
> And thanks. I was worried Pat was going to be a problem feeder etc but he is turning out to be a well settled little garbage can. He started out kind of weak on the food drive but the past 2 feedings, he has been gung ho and hasnt even bothered killing the pinkies and fuzzies. He just gulps them down as they are squeaking and kicking. Kind of disturbing seeing a snake yawn to reset its jaws and hearing a squeak come out of it lol. He is definitely going to FT when he is up to stuff that can actually bite him.


I'm glad he's eating for you - that can be stressful waiting to see if they're going to eat or not. Those Biaks are amazing - BIG and colorful.

LOL - I've been watching Derek Roddy, Ike Lightener, and Enginee837 BHP projects.....hope to get one soon (in the next 12 months).

Picking up a used T25 with RHP's pretty cheap in Chicago when I visit in Feb to make more room :-)

Good luck with Pat.

----------

_Sauzo_ (01-13-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

And once again, Pat's excitement gets the best of him. He snagged his little fuzzy mouse and was so excited for dinner, he is eating it butt first again lol. Last night, i caught him down on the floor holding onto his little deli cup humidity water dish with his body and swimming in it with 1/3 of his body and head. He did this for a good 15 mins and then got bored and went back up top to the top perch and stretched out under his heater lol. Such a goofy little snake.



Little dude powered down that mouse in about 30 secs flat lol. Although i think it might have been a little big for him. He has a pretty noticeable bulge but he seems pretty darn happy lol.

----------

C.Marie (06-08-2018),c0r3yr0s3 (01-15-2018),dr del (01-16-2018),_MissterDog_ (01-15-2018)

----------


## MissterDog

Great pic of the little guy in action! Haha go Pat!

Just wondering what did you use to adhere the rod holders to your glass?

----------

_Sauzo_ (01-15-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

> Great pic of the little guy in action! Haha go Pat!
> 
> Just wondering what did you use to adhere the rod holders to your glass?


Lol thanks. I am very pleased with his progress. He doesnt seem pissy although if you wake him up, he does tend to hiss a little. Think he is grumpy wake up person lol. But once he is awake, he is fine. I use zip tie cable mounts from Home Depot https://www.homedepot.com/p/Commerci...B-10/303810319

Then i just take a dremel with a cutting wheel and cut one of the 4 sides off so i can slide the perch into it. The other side i leave all closed. They fit 1/4 inch oak dowels perfect and they are rated to like 50 lbs or something crazy like that. They are self adhesive too.

----------

_67temp_ (01-18-2018),_MD_Pythons_ (01-15-2018),_MissterDog_ (01-15-2018)

----------


## KevinK

Maaaaan....GTP's are my weakness, I see them in their display cages like yours and I just want lol......one day maybe.

 Idk if this was covered yet but.....f2?......or import?

----------

_Sauzo_ (01-15-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

> Maaaaan....GTP's are my weakness, I see them in their display cages like yours and I just want lol......one day maybe.
> 
>  Idk if this was covered yet but.....f2?......or import?


Thanks. He's an indonesian  farm baby lol. I really didnt want to drop $1000+ for my first GTP after hearing how fragile they are. But now that i have one and so far everything has been going great, i am feeling more confident and there possibly might be that bank breaking high blue one in the future  :Wink:

----------


## SDA

I hope really much so that you don't suffer the issue with imports and even CB of imports (parasites). Good thing you are getting a fecal done soon

----------


## KevinK

> Thanks. He's an indonesian  farm baby lol. I really didnt want to drop $1000+ for my first GTP after hearing how fragile they are. But now that i have one and so far everything has been going great, i am feeling more confident and there possibly might be that bank breaking high blue one in the future


I can understand that, the fragile nature of babies would definitely concern me especially during shipping but it's awesome he's doing well for you. ....and a high blue is like.....the stuff of the gods to me lol. I saw one at the NARBC when I was younger and the breeder had to pretty much ask me nicely to leave his booth because I kept staring at it and blocking potential customers who may have actually had the cash to buy it  :ROFL:

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (01-15-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

> I hope really much so that you don't suffer the issue with imports and even CB of imports (parasites). Good thing you are getting a fecal done soon


Well CB and farm raised are pretty much the same thing. They are hatched in Indonesia and then importers like Bush Master and such import them, usually treat them for parasites and then get them a few feedings and sell them. You know, CB babies get a bad rep but if it was as bad as a lot of people say, said importers probably wouldnt be in business long.

Every reptile has some amounts of parasites. Usually they live in a peaceful existence. It's when the snake gets stressed or somehow gets its immune system lowered and susceptible, that the parasites/bacteria overrun it and then you got the problems. And funny part is i was told babies actually dont get worms or nematodes as much as subadults and adults. Maybe it has to do with the foods they eat as babies freshly hatched arent eating the wild birds and stuff in the jungles that probably are loaded with nematodes? But you very rarely see babies with worms bumps under their skin like adults. But yeah, I'll get a fecal done anyways later after he has settled in and stuff. He has an insatiable appetite, cruises around at night all over, poops and pisses regularly and isnt losing weight and is gaining weight so I am personally not too worried atm. I still dont use any of the same utensils or stuff as for my other snakes though.

The gal i got my guy from said, she has never had an issue from her importer ever with babies and they all have thrived which is kind of the reason i got him. The first time she had some in, i was going to pull the trigger but she talked me out of it as she knows I'm a boa guy and like to handle my snakes a lot. But after looking at them all the time, i decided to pull the trigger on this last batch she got lol. And she told me, all her imports are treated for parasites before being sold. But like i said, I'll take a poop in for my vet one of these days lol. I have to try and get a fresh one which is hard as the little bugger cruises around as night which is when i sleep for the most part haha.

----------


## Sauzo

> I can understand that, the fragile nature of babies would definitely concern me especially during shipping but it's awesome he's doing well for you. ....and a high blue is like.....the stuff of the gods to me lol. I saw one at the NARBC when I was younger and the breeder had to pretty much ask me nicely to leave his booth because I kept staring at it and blocking potential customers who may have actually had the cash to buy it


Haha yeah. A high blue guy would definitely set me back. Only problem is would want a baby and as far as i know, there is no guarantee that one will be high blue even if the parents are.

And yeah, Pat is actually doing awesome. He has put on some weight and i can definitely see he has filled out from my aggressive feeding schedule to try and get him all bulked up and stable. A few more of the feedings and i will cut him back to every 7 days. Just doing every 4 days right now for about a month to make sure he poops, pees and does the snake stuff normally. I am actually pretty surprised too as his poop or pee doesnt smell. I have to check every couple days for poops on the floor. My boas, you can tell when you open the cage. Its smells...like...poop lol. Might be because Pat's poops are so tiny lol.

And he went from the kind of shy feeding a couple weeks ago when i got him to now he is as bad as Caesar when he smells dinner. Last time he almost got my hand and this time, i wasnt even ready as i just rubbed the mouse on him and he hissed. So i went to move the mouse a little to a better position and as i was pulling it back to move it, he shot out of the plant again like a bullet lol. He latched on and wrapped the mouse and the forceps. Luckily i can just slide the forceps out.

I too was worried about his fragile nature which is why i dont handle him. I usually use a Q-Tip or twisted paper towel to tickle him and get him to move. It worked the first week. Now though, i tried to get him to move off his plant so i could move it and yeah, he wasnt having any of that lol. He stood his ground and turned his head and looked at the Q-Tip. He then did the same thing with the paper towel lol. i never did get him to move. It's like with the nice intake of food and bulking up, he is also getting more bold and standing his ground. No more running away for the little worm haha.

----------


## Sauzo

> I hope really much so that you don't suffer the issue with imports and even CB of imports (parasites). Good thing you are getting a fecal done soon


I thought your Aru was an import too? If not, what breeder did you get him from? And how was the interaction? I know a couple breeders but they have long wait lists and their stuff is $900+ starting. There are a few like Harlin Wall and Ryan Burke at Clockwork Reptiles but I believe they import Indonesian babies and then treat them and get about 10 meals or so in them and then sell them.

----------


## SDA

My cousin hooked me up with someone breeding for fun. I'm still not sure he was the right person to get from even though he was really nice and took good care of his snakes but if I did it over again I would definitely save $1000 for a quality US captive bred from a top breeder. This species and most breeders are not taking the precautions they should. Mine is doing good so far but had a health hiccup and required a vet visit. Thankfully she has a clean bill of health and the vet is amazing enough to treat her properly but it really has made me paranoid lately. Once I get a few feeds and poops under her, I will relax.

Trust, me you want to get a fecal as soon as you are comfortable taking yours in, it's worth it to get a clean parasite bill of health.

----------


## Sauzo

> My cousin hooked me up with someone breeding for fun. I'm still not sure he was the right person to get from even though he was really nice and took good care of his snakes but if I did it over again I would definitely save $1000 for a quality US captive bred from a top breeder. This species and most breeders are not taking the precautions they should. Mine is doing good so far but had a health hiccup and required a vet visit. Thankfully she has a clean bill of health and the vet is amazing enough to treat her properly but it really has made me paranoid lately. Once I get a few feeds and poops under her, I will relax.
> 
> Trust, me you want to get a fecal as soon as you are comfortable taking yours in, it's worth it to get a clean parasite bill of health.


Ouch. Luckily Pat has been going up and up on his deal so like i said, I'm not hugely worried. My philosophy has always been, 'if its not broken, dont fix it'. A lot of times, going to the vet can cause more stress and actually create problems. Dont get me wrong, I will eventually get a fecal done but atm I'm not too worried about it. If i saw huge weight loss, loss of appetite, really smelly poop or funky looking poop, then i would be worried for sure. But Pat's little poops are nice and dark brown, dont look funky or anything like that. He is gaining weight and has done nothing but increased in his appetite and attitude as he has become much more bold and and inquisitive. To tell you the truth, i have never had a fecal done on any of my snakes. My beardie has had blood tests and fecals done. None of my snakes have ever had a problem. Rosey had a sinus infection from pushing in her old cage and cutting her nose but that has been it.

I was pretty stressed too with Pat but he has had 5 feeds with me and like i said, each feeding is more gung ho than the last and now i actually have to watch myself as he seems happy to go for it now when he smells a mouse haha. He has had 4 poops with me too and probably 5 or 6 pisses.

----------


## Sauzo

> My cousin hooked me up with someone breeding for fun. I'm still not sure he was the right person to get from even though he was really nice and took good care of his snakes but if I did it over again I would definitely save $1000 for a quality US captive bred from a top breeder. This species and most breeders are not taking the precautions they should. Mine is doing good so far but had a health hiccup and required a vet visit. Thankfully she has a clean bill of health and the vet is amazing enough to treat her properly but it really has made me paranoid lately. Once I get a few feeds and poops under her, I will relax.
> 
> Trust, me you want to get a fecal as soon as you are comfortable taking yours in, it's worth it to get a clean parasite bill of health.


Oh i forgot to ask, what hiccup in health did your little guy have? I'd be worried about such a small fragile snake having to go to the vet.

----------


## Sauzo

Woah! I caught Pat actually out on a perch during the day! It's like the second coming of Jesus. I usually only catch him on perches at night. And dang they digest as fast as retics lol. Pat had that monster lump Monday from the fuzzie mouse that was a little too big(woops) and now the lump is gone lol. Waiting to find a nice size BB poop on the cage floor. He has definitely filled out nicely and is getting that nice triangular round look instead of the high triangle look  :Very Happy:

----------

_67temp_ (01-18-2018),Craiga 01453 (01-18-2018),_jmcrook_ (01-17-2018),_Prognathodon_ (01-18-2018),_SDA_ (01-17-2018)

----------


## SDA

Hey if you are looking for a hand mister that works great, I just got this in and have been loving how easy it mists

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00002N8OB

----------


## Sauzo

Thanks. I just use a regular spray bottle set on the mist lol. Does the job and cost me like $3.

----------


## SDA

LOL I was too but got tired of having to squeeze the trigger so I got this. 10x better that the spray pump

----------

KMG (01-19-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

Well, Pat was sleeping on his plant this morning after a hard nights cruising all over last night lol. So i gave him a good misting and i guess it woke him up. He then couldnt decide if the plant was still a good spot or the perch was better. So it looks like he went 50% in on both lol. Such a goofy little guy. Last night he was seeing how high could stand up in a corner from the floor and took a huge piss.



Well, looks like the perch won out lol.

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (01-25-2018),_richardhind1972_ (01-18-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

What a little stunner 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (01-25-2018),_Sauzo_ (01-18-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

Thanks. And the most exciting part is the little guy is a machine at night. He rivals Caesar on a hungry night...or Dottie on any night haha. He drops to the floor and cruises around. Sits on the edge of the deli cups and plays scuba diver, Goes up on the live plants and sits on them and his perches. Sits on top of the elevated water bowls. Sits half on 1 perch and half on another. He is just gogogo all night long haha. Then come morning, i usually find a piss and/or poop on the floor somewhere haha. Guy pisses as much as Caesar. I'm pretty much changing his paper towels every other day. Here's a new pic of him getting ready for lights out and his night long escapades. You can see the excitement building  :Razz:

----------

_Prognathodon_ (01-19-2018),_richardhind1972_ (01-19-2018)

----------


## KMG

> LOL I was too but got tired of having to squeeze the trigger so I got this. 10x better that the spray pump


Totally agree! I got tired of them breaking too. 

I've had this one since 2014 and use it daily. It is a dream for my ETB and GTP.

Solo 418 One-Hand Pressure Sprayer, 1-Liter https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000BX4VXI..._F-zyAbZN2KGDP

----------


## KMG

> Thanks. And the most exciting part is the little guy is a machine at night. He rivals Caesar on a hungry night...or Dottie on any night haha. He drops to the floor and cruises around. Sits on the edge of the deli cups and plays scuba diver, Goes up on the live plants and sits on them and his perches. Sits on top of the elevated water bowls. Sits half on 1 perch and half on another. He is just gogogo all night long haha. Then come morning, i usually find a piss and/or poop on the floor somewhere haha. Guy pisses as much as Caesar. I'm pretty much changing his paper towels every other day. Here's a new pic of him getting ready for lights out and his night long escapades. You can see the excitement building


Great looking GTP! I'm glad you finally got one. I know you've wanted one for awhile.



You might try to add a branch over the perch to give it a bit of cover. Both my GTP and ETB perch under their branches and are very rarely in the open on the perch during the day but both perch all day. I bet if you could add some cover to the front of the tank it would work too. Just something to make it seem as if he is hidden and make him more comfortable with being out on his perch.

----------

_Sauzo_ (01-19-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

> Great looking GTP! I'm glad you finally got one. I know you've wanted one for awhile.
> 
> 
> 
> You might try to add a branch over the perch to give it a bit of cover. Both my GTP and ETB perch under their branches and are very rarely in the open on the perch during the day but both perch all day. I bet if you could add some cover to the front of the tank it would work too. Just something to make it seem as if he is hidden and make him more comfortable with being out on his perch.


Thanks. And yeah, I've thought about putting something up top but havent really come up with anything yet. The live plants i put in there are growing like crazy, so soon they should be tall enough to offer cover lol. I did cover his top with tin foil though to not only hold in humidity but also to provide a 'covered' top so he feels more secure.

----------

KMG (01-19-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

Well i fixed Pat's perches so they dont spin anymore lol. He still LOVES his freakin plant. I moved it thinking he would lose interest in it. Nope, he still found it and sat in it haha. I then decided to try and tickle him off the plant. Well he thought it was dinner time and immediately spun around and stared at the twisted paper towel haha. So i gave up. But then it seems he decided to move. He's stretched out on his top perch now just relaxing. He definitely looks like he has grown a good bit and has really filled out but i think its just me as I've only had him about 3 weeks. He did have a shed with me the first week i got him. Anyways, here he is stretched out kind of lol.

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (01-21-2018),_jmcrook_ (01-20-2018),_Prognathodon_ (01-20-2018),_richardhind1972_ (01-21-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

Lol, well another update on Pat! He ate his 6th meal with me and i barely had to touch him to get his attention lol. He smelled it and woke up and was pretty much ready. He is definitely filling out too and looks like he is getting ready for another shed. He is just a little beast. Here he is after eating and heading to the heater haha.



And him camping under the heater.

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (01-21-2018),_Starscream_ (01-21-2018)

----------


## Starscream

I'm loving watching this kid grow up. Thanks for posting about this lovely little guy! Brightens my day every time  :Smile: .

----------

_Sauzo_ (01-21-2018)

----------


## Destanie

Thats awsome, congratulations!!!

----------

_Sauzo_ (01-21-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

Thanks. Wanted one since i was a 12 year old kid and only took about 30 years or so to finally pull the trigger lol. I'm pretty excited and now that the flood gates are open, I'm sure i will be getting a few more haha.

----------


## KMG

I'm nervous about your probe placement. If the snake lays on it the heat will ramp up.

What's your heat source? Have you tried any other locations?

----------


## Sauzo

I use a 40 watt CHE Nano. It's fine. He has laid on it before and it still only tops out at 85F. It's more the ambient in the cage. Plus, like i said, i only use a 40 watt nano CHE which are the tiny ones about 2 inches in diameter if that, so he has plenty of space to get away from the heat if he wants. He actually spends most of his time sleeping on a perch behind his plant on the other side or actually on top of the plant itself. He only comes over to the warm side after he eats.

----------


## KMG

> I use a 40 watt CHE Nano. It's fine. He has laid on it before and it still only tops out at 85F. It's more the ambient in the cage. Plus, like i said, i only use a 40 watt nano CHE which are the tiny ones about 2 inches in diameter if that, so he has plenty of space to get away from the heat if he wants. He actually spends most of his time sleeping on a perch behind his plant on the other side or actually on top of the plant itself. He only comes over to the warm side after he eats.


That's good.

If you have the wire style fixture for it you can also mount it directly to the wire on the last outer ring pointing inward. That's how I set up my ETB temporally while waiting on that cage. Worked well but I was using a full size che.

----------


## Sauzo

> That's good.
> 
> If you have the wire style fixture for it you can also mount it directly to the wire on the last outer ring pointing inward. That's how I set up my ETB temporally while waiting on that cage. Worked well but I was using a full size che.


Ah yeah. No way i want to use a full size CHE in such a small cage. It's only an 18x18x18 cube. So i have the mini CHE in the back right corner of the cage so the rest of it as well as anything below the top perch where the probe is mounted will drop temps fast. The middle of the cage is around 79F and the floor of the cage is 77F.

I understand the concern but if you think about it, say the snake sits on the probe. The snake is say 79F which is the ambient of the middle level. Well the CHE would go to 100%. That would heat the air around the probe plus it would heat the snake. Once the temps on the snake hit 86F or the air around the probe hit 86F, it would shut it off. So really it doesnt matter if the snake sits on the probe or not since the snake is so small to begin with. I do agree, i would kind of worry if it was a full sized large CHE or a very thick heavy bodied snake. But really, if the snake's temp got too high for it, it would leave as long as cooler temps and spots were offered.

And yeah, i was kind of worried about the CHE size until i saw the Zoo Med Nano line of stuff. It's like a mini version made for their glass terrariums. Stuff works awesome. Like i said, the CHE is about 2 inches in diameter. They have a 25 watt version too which i tried but it wouldnt heat the perch past low 80s being on 100%. The fixture is only about 4 inches in diameter too which offers 3/4 or a little more of the cage to just be left with ambient room temp. They also offer red lights and basking lights for them as well in the 25 watt and 40 watt range.

----------


## KMG

> I understand the concern but if you think about it, say the snake sits on the probe. The snake is say 79F which is the ambient of the middle level. Well the CHE would go to 100%. That would heat the air around the probe plus it would heat the snake. Once the temps on the snake hit 86F or the air around the probe hit 86F, it would shut it off. So really it doesnt matter if the snake sits on the probe or not since the snake is so small to begin with. I do agree, i would kind of worry if it was a full sized large CHE or a very thick heavy bodied snake. But really, if the snake's temp got too high for it, it would leave as long as cooler temps and spots were offered.


I think you're fine only because of the equipment you're using.

The snake blocking the heat from being delivered to the probe may cause the air to rise and the tstat to turn off.... But will it do it in time to not give the snake a burn from above? Will that even work at all? That's my worry. If the snake puts it's cold belly on the probe what happens then? Will it still detect the air warming? I agree the snake's size may help under the current circumstances but at some point things will need to be changed. 

As to snakes moving. If snakes always moved when the heat was getting too hot we shouldn't see burned snakes from run away heat mats, lamps, or flexwatt. They should have felt the heat and moved but we know that's not always how it goes and burns happen.

I mainly bring this up so others seeing your cage and this thread don't blindly copy it and cause harm to their snake. It seems that in your situation if we changed even one thing we could have issues.

----------


## Sauzo

Well with a full size CHE, yes it might give a burn but with the Nano stuff, it doesnt get hot enough, unless you touch it. Like i said, the 25 watt one topped out low 80s...iirc it was around 82F and that was running 100%.

Heat tape is different in that most burns occur off glass tank floors. And some of those heat tapes like the Zoo Med ones can hit 145F. I would question if that kind of heat could even reach a snake through the air in time to burn it before the snake moved. If it was a ramping heat, the snake would move off it long before it got hot enough to burn. If it was an instant 145F and you threw the snake under it, i bet the snake would move like lightning off it lol.

Now heat that it can come into contact with, i could see it burn which is what we mostly see with belly burns. If you look in the wild, I'm sure in some hot places like Australia, rocks there can get hot enough to fry and egg yet snakes and lizards survive there. I'm guessing they just avoid that kind of heat. In a cage with a glass bottom and unregulated heat tape plus an inch or more of substrate, the snake burrows down to get more heat and more or less instantly hits that 145F hot glass which gives it the burn. This all hypothetical though as i havent actually seen it happen or ever had to deal with a burn to any snakes ever.

I've talked to a few guys on the GTP boards and they do the same set up. Most use flexwatt though taped to a cage side and use the t-stat probe to monitor the ambient. The biggest thing i was told was to not use a belly heat unless it only covers 1/4 of the cage floor since if the GTP grounds, it would be stuck sitting on the heat tape and could overheat. But like i said, the CHE i am using is one that doesnt reach that high of air temps and again, it covers a 4 inch surface. 

And i disagree, i dont see my set up causing any harm to the snake as like i said, the heating im using is a small caliber set up, not something like an 8 inch dome with a 100 watt CHE on a 18x18x18 cage. And yes if we changed something like a big CHE or big dome, then i could see possibly a burn but before that, i would expect to see the snake ground itself and not perch at all.

Heck i even have my hi temp shutoff set to 95F so if the probe reaches 95F+, it will shut the whole system down. I mean really i probably dont even need any heating. A few of the breeders i talked to said they dont even use an external heat source. They just keep them in an ambient room that varies from 77-82F from night to day and their GTPs grow and breed fine. I only give Pat the mini CHE because he seems to like the heat after eating.

But hey, we all have our views and thought and i appreciate your concerns about the probe.

Oh and one other thing concerning air temps, if you ever had monitors before, they love to sit under 120-130F heat lamps which dont burn them. The air temp would more overheat and dehydrate unless you are talking something crazy like 150F+ on flesh.

----------


## KMG

> Well with a full size CHE, yes it might give a burn but with the Nano stuff, it doesnt get hot enough, unless you touch it. Like i said, the 25 watt one topped out low 80s...iirc it was around 82F and that was running 100%.
> 
> Heat tape is different in that most burns occur off glass tank floors. And some of those heat tapes like the Zoo Med ones can hit 145F. I would question if that kind of heat could even reach a snake through the air in time to burn it before the snake moved. If it was a ramping heat, the snake would move off it long before it got hot enough to burn. If it was an instant 145F and you threw the snake under it, i bet the snake would move like lightning off it lol.
> 
> Now heat that it can come into contact with, i could see it burn which is what we mostly see with belly burns. If you look in the wild, I'm sure in some hot places like Australia, rocks there can get hot enough to fry and egg yet snakes and lizards survive there. I'm guessing they just avoid that kind of heat. In a cage with a glass bottom and unregulated heat tape plus an inch or more of substrate, the snake burrows down to get more heat and more or less instantly hits that 145F hot glass which gives it the burn. This all hypothetical though as i havent actually seen it happen or ever had to deal with a burn to any snakes ever.
> 
> I've talked to a few guys on the GTP boards and they do the same set up. Most use flexwatt though taped to a cage side and use the t-stat probe to monitor the ambient. The biggest thing i was told was to not use a belly heat unless it only covers 1/4 of the cage floor since if the GTP grounds, it would be stuck sitting on the heat tape and could overheat. But like i said, the CHE i am using is one that doesnt reach that high of air temps and again, it covers a 4 inch surface. 
> 
> And i disagree, i dont see my set up causing any harm to the snake as like i said, the heating im using is a small caliber set up, not something like an 8 inch dome with a 100 watt CHE on a 18x18x18 cage. And yes if we changed something like a big CHE or big dome, then i could see possibly a burn but before that, i would expect to see the snake ground itself and not perch at all.
> ...


I said I think your current setup as it sits is fine. What I implied was if we changed any one factor we could have issues and I don't want a noob GTP owner seeing your probe placement and thinking it is correct so they run off and throw it under a full size che or rhp. That will end in disaster.

I've tested my che in my arboreal cages. If the probe is moved or covered the top perch gets to cooking. Maybe it burns the snake, maybe not, but it certainly reaches the danger zone and could also cause neurological damage from the extreme heat. 

Go to the people in the GTP boards and see if they recommend mounting the probe on the perch using a real che your rhp. I'm genuinely curious to see if some do. I've yet to see a keeper here do it and recommend it for an arboreal snake.

I agree that if you throw the snake on a hot surface it will leave. The issue is the thing you said you doubt, time. Will a che have enough time to burn the snake? I believe that is the key. If it slowly runs away because the probe gets covered, moved, or whatever it's that gradual rise that the snake doesn't notice until it's too late. Ever had a sunburn? 

A monitor and a delicate GTP are very different from very different places. They can not be compared. Just as animals that live in the desert may thrive in those conditions while a GTP would be dead. That's like comparing a Western Diamondback to a GTP. It's apples to oranges.


With that I'm done and wish you years of enjoyment. I hope you enjoy it as much as I enjoy mine. They are truly great animals.

----------


## Sauzo

Thanks. And yeah, so far I'm pretty happy. I think he is getting ready for his second shed with me as he is getting dull and his head looks like it is getting the pre shed swell but I'm not sure as I havent had a GTP long enough to really read their shed tells lol. And they are pretty awesome. Think the flood gates have been opened and i might need a couple more haha. Come on high blue one  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sauzo

Well it looks like Pat has been chatting it up with Caesar and Dottie. Not sure how he managed to get up there but i looked over while watching TV and saw his fat little belly and tail hanging down lol.

----------

_jmcrook_ (01-24-2018),_Prognathodon_ (01-24-2018)

----------


## Skyrivers

> Well I pulled the trigger on one of the snakes I've always wanted and picked it up today. Meet Pat, the little 6 month old biak.


Very nice snake. I had a tree python for a short time. He was mean as heck and bit every time I went near him. A friend wanted him for a display snake for a classroom. They were not going to handle him so I gave him to them. Still loved by his students especially during feeding time.

Gratz again.

----------

_Prognathodon_ (01-24-2018),_richardhind1972_ (01-24-2018),_Sauzo_ (01-24-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

Thanks. And so far Pat is pretty laid back except during dinner time. I havent tried to handle him much except when i was switching him from tubs to his cube and when he fell off his perch onto my bed and i had to kind of direct him with my hand back onto his perch so i could lift him. He did tag the gal i bought him from twice lol. Even drew blood both times. But like i said, for me so far, nothing. He sat half on my hand and looked around. Thats about the most interaction ive done with him yet. Want to let him settle in for a couple months and grow some. Im scared ill hurt him being so small.

----------

_richardhind1972_ (01-24-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

Haha, its time for the nightly where's Pat game. Lights went out and now he has decided he found a new perch area. He is holding the plant with his tail while part of his body is draped over the humidity probe wire and another part of his body is wedged between the top of the cage and the lip. Such a crazy little snake.


I cant wait to see him try and caudal lure me over to him haha.

----------

_Prognathodon_ (01-25-2018),_richardhind1972_ (01-25-2018),_Starscream_ (01-26-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

Alright, i know its been awhile since i posted a pic of Pat and you all are dying to see one....so here is Pat after a fuzzie mouse relaxing.

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (01-26-2018),c0r3yr0s3 (01-27-2018),_jmcrook_ (01-26-2018),_Prognathodon_ (01-29-2018),_richardhind1972_ (01-27-2018),_SDA_ (01-26-2018),_Starscream_ (01-26-2018)

----------


## SDA

You know after you mentioned Pat being active in the other thread I couldn't help but notice how active Ganja is now in her pvccages cube. I can tell you have adequate hiding spaces, perches and heating and I assume you have the lights on timers but I wonder two things...

1) Is more space better even for neonates? We are told they should live in a tiny tub until a year old but is that really the best for them? People used to swear ball pythons only should live in small cages but Dante is so much more active in his 4 foot cage. Queso, my neonate rosy boa is super healthy and active in his 20 long tank.

2) Is lighting on a cycle as beneficial for them as for others. Since placing Ganja in the new cube and having the LED light on a timer she is so much more active than in the tub. Same thing with Dante and Queso. They have a much better and more active routine on a lighting schedule.

So I wonder, is your setup then the better option for healthy neonates? Pat is eating like a horse and active so barring stress I would assume that is a good sign. I mean I am thrilled Ganja is being so active, it makes me think her muscles will strengthen now.

What do you think?

----------


## Sauzo

> You know after you mentioned Pat being active in the other thread I couldn't help but notice how active Ganja is now in her pvccages cube. I can tell you have adequate hiding spaces, perches and heating and I assume you have the lights on timers but I wonder two things...
> 
> 1) Is more space better even for neonates? We are told they should live in a tiny tub until a year old but is that really the best for them? People used to swear ball pythons only should live in small cages but Dante is so much more active in his 4 foot cage. Queso, my neonate rosy boa is super healthy and active in his 20 long tank.
> 
> 2) Is lighting on a cycle as beneficial for them as for others. Since placing Ganja in the new cube and having the LED light on a timer she is so much more active than in the tub. Same thing with Dante and Queso. They have a much better and more active routine on a lighting schedule.
> 
> So I wonder, is your setup then the better option for healthy neonates? Pat is eating like a horse and active so barring stress I would assume that is a good sign. I mean I am thrilled Ganja is being so active, it makes me think her muscles will strengthen now.
> 
> What do you think?


1) IMO there is no too big for most neonates. The deciding factor in how big you can go is if you can maintain the correct humidity, temps, gradients etc and most of all the security. Baby snakes dont live in 6 qt tubs in the wild. But they do have LOTS of hiding spots. Like i said, if my T10 didnt have sliding glass doors with the gap, i would have converted that over to a jungle for Pat already. Now some neos dont do good in large spaces but that is the individual snake. You will know if the snake is eating and doing snakey stuff and quiet during the day. If it is pacing and looking anxious during the day, you might need to go smaller. But usually with that, you will also notice it not eating.

2) I have all my snakes on light timers. They come on at 8AM and go off at 9PM. A lot say you dont need lights for them and boas etc but i give them lights anyways. Now i dont give them blinding bright lights. I just give them your standard amount.

As for whether its healthy or not, well i judge the health of the snake by does it eat, gain a normal amount of weight and grow normally, act normal, not highly defensive or stressed. To answer those questions about Pat, yes, he is growing, had a shed with me, eats like a horse and doesnt hesitate, poops, pisses, gets exercise and doesnt seem stressed. Two days while cleaning his paper towels, i bumped his perch and woke him. He calmly turned around, looked at me and then moved up to the top perch under his heater and curled back up and just sat there with his head down watching me lay down fresh paper towels.

This morning, i was misting down his paper towels and plants and i accidently hit him with some mist since he was camped out right in the middle of the middle perch lol. He had his head buried in his body. He lifted his head out, looked at me and just sat there lol. I went about business in his cage like changing the elevated water and his bottom water dishes and he just sat there with his head on coils looking at me. Didnt move, his or anything. So i feel he is settling in good and doesnt seem spooked or defensive. Once he gets bigger, I'm going to start working with him by lifting his perch out and just putting my hand flat under him and let him just look at it and smell it and hopefully he will start to get curious and wander onto it without trying to kill me lol. But that will be a long time as i dont want to mess with a baby even though he isnt that much of a baby anymore. At night when he is cruising around, he is at least 18 inches. Like i said, he is growing like a weed. He was a skinny little pencil thick baby a month ago. Now he is as thick as my pinky and eating small fuzzy mice like a champ.

And Pat doesnt really use any hiding spots anymore. He loved sleeping in his plant when i got him. Then that changed to sleeping behind the plant on his perch. Now he just sits pretty much anywhere during the day and at night, like i said, he just tries to find trouble. He's like a mini Caesar lol.

And yea, the exercise should strengthen your snake. And like i said, i would give lots of smaller perches so your snake can use its tail more without putting lots of stress on the wound by trying to grip too big of perches or being scared of falling. I use 1/4 inch perches for Pat and he can basically touch his one side coils to the other side of coils when he is perched if that makes sense. Basically he can wrap the whole perch by just touching his bends in his coil on each side of the perch which he does a lot when sleeping like you see in the most recent pic. His front coils touch his rear coils. I woke him up there though but his head was inside his coils. Not sure if that is a way they keep themselves secure on it or what but Pat usually does that during the day but at night, he usually is loosely coiled or just stretched out on a perch.

Anyways, hopefully your little girl recovers.

----------

_SDA_ (01-27-2018)

----------


## Pengil

He reminds me of Verdi the snake from the kids picture book.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sauzo

> He reminds me of Verdi the snake from the kids picture book.


Lol never heard of it. I need to look it up now.

----------


## Sauzo

> He reminds me of Verdi the snake from the kids picture book.


Haha too funny, I just looked it up and i can see the resemblance lol.

----------


## SDA

Sounds like Pat is settling in just fine. I was worried with how much it was moving around but from he recent pictures it does look like it is perching during the day and has found a nice spot. Ganja picked her favorite spot right away and goes back to that after roaming at night. She has been using her tail and by proxy vent area a lot lately to hold on to things while climbing and I like that. 

Looks also like your plants are starting to grow rapidly. That's my biggest drawback for live plants is the inevitable cutting back that needs to be done and that mouth full of needles just waiting to inform me that it is her cage and I do not belong  :Wink:

----------


## Sauzo

> Sounds like Pat is settling in just fine. I was worried with how much it was moving around but from he recent pictures it does look like it is perching during the day and has found a nice spot. Ganja picked her favorite spot right away and goes back to that after roaming at night. She has been using her tail and by proxy vent area a lot lately to hold on to things while climbing and I like that. 
> 
> Looks also like your plants are starting to grow rapidly. That's my biggest drawback for live plants is the inevitable cutting back that needs to be done and that mouth full of needles just waiting to inform me that it is her cage and I do not belong


Good to hear your worm is moving more and using its tail.

Pat actually has like 4 spots. I catch him under his CHE either curled up under it or stretched out fully across the perch, then on the second perch at the intersection of the horizontal and vertical perches, and finally on top of his plant. Last night I caught him in a new place. He had his tail wrapped around his top perch and was stretched out on the semi vertical perch.

And honestly, I'm not too worried about Pat biting me. He seems pretty laid back and the few times I have disturbed him from sleeping, he just calmly lifts his head from under his coils and looks at me and then either sits there or slowly climbs to a higher perch and curls back up. He did hiss a few times when I first got him and disturbed him but he doesn't do that anymore.

As for cutting plants back, that's why you use something like a Parlor Palm or other palm which grows slow or use nerve Plant which is more of a low grower. I ended up taking out the Pothos and Prayer Plant as they were growing too tall and interfering with Pat's ability to sit on his lowest and second perch.

I need Pat to grow faster so I can get him either that giant AP cage or something more realistic like a 4x2x3 A20.

----------


## SDA

Yeah I wish RBI made a 3x2x2 I would buy that in a heart beat. The drop down opening they have is so useful. I figure the 2x2x2 is good for a few years so maybe they will make one by then.

----------


## Sauzo

I only deal with AP. Love their cages and Ali is awesome to deal with. Even though their LED lights make me wonder, Ali had no problem getting new sets out to me the day after i talked to her at no cost even after almost a year.

I personally am not a fan of drop down doors. My Constrictors NW cage had a drop down door. I prefer sliding doors for any of my large constrictors as they double as awesome shields for happy eaters. I'll be doing most likely an AP A20 cage, the 4x2x3 one for Pat maybe end of next summer. That should last him his life. That huge cage would be nice but realistically, I dont see a 8x4x4 cage sitting in my living room hahaha. Thats just a little overkill.

----------


## Sauzo

Alright all you Pataholics!! Here is Pat snoozing under his coils after a hard night of causing trouble and pooping. The little guy is always pooping or peeing lol.

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (01-30-2018),_jmcrook_ (01-30-2018),_Prognathodon_ (02-01-2018),_richardhind1972_ (01-30-2018),_Starscream_ (01-30-2018)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> Alright all you Pataholics!! Here is Pat snoozing under his coils after a hard night of causing trouble and pooping. The little guy is always pooping or peeing lol.


the cutest lil poo machine  :Love:

----------

purepearl (02-06-2018),_richardhind1972_ (01-30-2018),_Sauzo_ (01-30-2018)

----------


## SDA

That really puts into perspective how tiny your little gender neutral animal is. WOW so little.

----------


## Sauzo

> That really puts into perspective how tiny your little gender neutral animal is. WOW so little.


Yup. He's about 18 inches or slightly longer when he stretches out. He can hang from the top of on of this plastic plants and easily reach the floor which he does a lot lol. He just looks really tiny when he is curled up.

----------

_richardhind1972_ (01-30-2018)

----------


## SDA

LOL Mine I find is over 24 inches long... I don't want to admit how I know but it involved her getting excited and unceremoniously uncoiling to the bottom of the enclosure  :Surprised:

----------


## Sauzo

> LOL Mine I find is over 24 inches long... I don't want to admit how I know but it involved her getting excited and unceremoniously uncoiling to the bottom of the enclosure


Wow yours is huge lol. Pat is growing quick though. Little worm has probably close to doubled his thickness and put on at least a couple inches in the past month ive had him. Lol i got Pat excited a few nights ago when i thought he was stuck in the front of the cage hanging from the space between the lid of the cage and frame. I opened the door and put a perch next to him and just touched him if he needed to get down. He obviously wasnt stuck and scooted along the rim there to his plant, came down, and looked at me from his perch lol. I think he wasnt too pleased i interrupted his nightly climbing. I've never had him drop from a perch. He did stretch out like i mentioned during the day and flick his tongue at my hand a few times. I was expecting to get tagged but nope, he just backed up and curled back up on the perch. I guess he was thinking it was dinner until he smelled it.

I'm actually thinking of pushing him out to once a week for feedings now. I fed him once every 4 days and today was his first feeding after 5 days. He is kind of getting chubby though so i might push him out like i said to once a week. He is up to small fuzzy mice now.

----------


## SDA

You settle on what to do for misting? I was all set to get a mistking with zero drip until I got this new enclosure. It now keeps humidity up so well that the pressurized hand mister I have now is more than enough to keep her happy. The great thing about the pressurized mister I have is that it is much gentler than the spray bottle so she doesn't get upset if I mist her.

I have heard all sort of bad things about those exoterra monsoons.

----------


## Sauzo

> You settle on what to do for misting? I was all set to get a mistking with zero drip until I got this new enclosure. It now keeps humidity up so well that the pressurized hand mister I have now is more than enough to keep her happy. The great thing about the pressurized mister I have is that it is much gentler than the spray bottle so she doesn't get upset if I mist her.
> 
> I have heard all sort of bad things about those exoterra monsoons.


Talked to a few of the guys on the GTP boards and most say those automatic misters arent worth the trouble or the cash. I ended up buying a 1 gallon pump sprayer since i have to mist everyone once a week anyways in the winter. I was looking into getting a Mistking when i upgraded Pat to an AP A20 48x24x36 this summer but not going to bother now. just going to stick with hand misting and just throw in a few low growing plants like Nerve Plants as well as a few Parlor Palms. Lucky for me, Pat doesnt poop or piss off his perches. He comes down to the floor and plays in his water bowl and then drops a deuce and piss next to it. Little guys loves to poop and piss. He pooped twice this week and pissed like 3 times haha.

And they got huge teeth. I fed Pat his small fuzzy mouse today and when he grabbed it by the head, i saw in his mouth and saw his teeth and holy moly, for a little 18 inch worm, he has huge teeth haha. I was just looking at those teeth until he hung down and coiled the mouse.

And i dont mist the snake anymore. A few people told me thats not a good idea as it can train them to drink water off their coils and glass instead of from a water bowl. Not sure if its true but i dont do it anymore plus Pat LOVES his deli cups on the floor and spends time there nightly hanging off the sides and dunking his head under the water and splashing around lol. He's such a goofy little snake.

----------

_Godzilla78_ (01-31-2018)

----------


## SDA

Oh trust me I know now first hand just how big and sharp those needle teeth are. They are also faster than you can react LOL. Vet did a full inspection of her mouth and the massive amount of teeth they had just floored me.

----------


## Sauzo

> Oh trust me I know now first hand just how big and sharp those needle teeth are. They are also faster than you can react LOL. Vet did a full inspection of her mouth and the massive amount of teeth they had just floored me.


Lol thought you got bit until i read to the end of the statement. Guess ETBs have even bigger teeth haha. I kind of want an ETB but i really want another GTP, an Aru X Biak cross. Saw a few of them on the GTP page and they are awesome looking. Plus i didnt know that Biaks are the longest to change color GTPs. Guys were telling me biaks usually change their whole lives where as other ones can go through that ontogenetic change in in a year or less. Actually makes me kind of happy i got a Biak as I'll be able to see Pat changing with each shed a little throughout his life lol. But i do still want an Aru/Biak like i said. A red neonate too. Think that will be my next snake actually once i get Pat into his AP A20. I'll use the 18x18x18 cube for the Aru/Biak red neo  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sauzo

Well i went over to see if Porky was still sleeping on his perch and it looks like he is awake and getting ready to patrol. The little Porker just ate day before yesterday and is out and about already. I wiggled my finger at the front of the cage door and he extended out to see if it was dinner haha. I swear, he is a mini version of Caesar...eats, poops, pisses, causes trouble.....rinse and repeat a day or 2 after eating lol.

----------

_richardhind1972_ (02-02-2018)

----------


## SDA

Wait yours doesn't freeze the moment you come within 20 feet of it?

----------


## Sauzo

> Wait yours doesn't freeze the moment you come within 20 feet of it?


Lol nope, he just goes about what he's doing like you weren't there unless you wiggle a finger next to him. Then he slowly creeps up closer and closer to the finger with tongue flicking. He did that to my hand a few days ago when i was changing his paper towels on the floor. I thought i was going to get tagged but after some intensive tongue flicking, he back tracked and recurled on his perch and went back to bed. Guess my hand didnt smell like a nice juicy fuzzy mouse lol. That pic of him above is him noticing my finger wiggling at him and him creeping closer.

----------

_richardhind1972_ (02-03-2018)

----------


## Kcl

> Well i went over to see if Porky was still sleeping on his perch and it looks like he is awake and getting ready to patrol. The little Porker just ate day before yesterday and is out and about already. I wiggled my finger at the front of the cage door and he extended out to see if it was dinner haha. I swear, he is a mini version of Caesar...eats, poops, pisses, causes trouble.....rinse and repeat a day or 2 after eating lol.


Your snakes are basically everything I want in my life. Your threads are my favorite.

----------

_Sauzo_ (02-02-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

> Your snakes are basically everything I want in my life. Your threads are my favorite.


Thanks. I think i got kind of lucky with my snakes as all of them are laid back and settled in and ate well....sometimes a little too well lol. The only snake i had that i couldnt get mellowed was Allison my JCP. No matter how much i worked with her, she was always defensive and usually ready to bite. I got her from always biting to about 1/3 of the time. Then all of a sudden, she went crazy again went up to 50% biting. I did get her switched from black live mice at night only to FT rats of any color and anytime. I got her at a year or 1.5 years old so i think maybe she wasnt worked with as a baby. She came from Nick Mutton at Inland Reptiles but like i said, the previous owner must not have handled her or really messed her up. I bet if i kept working with her, i could have maybe made headway but i traded her for Rango my salmon DH sharp snowglow boy who is a character. Loves to eat and watches you like a retic, turning his head and following you around when you are in front of the cage lol.

And another update...Pat pissed again. I swear the little booger is a mini Caesar lol. He loves to piss and poop and eat.

----------


## Sauzo

Well I got Pat a Zoo Med light fixture to go with his cube last night and put in a 5.0 UVB bulb and a daylight bulb for him and the plants. Also repotted his Prayer Plant in 5 inch wide and tall pot which he seems to love to use as a perch at night as well. Gave him a large Exo Terra water bowl too since he loves to play in water. He seems pretty happy now. Caught him doing this this morning. Not sure how he got into this weird yoga pose but he went back to normal after i opened the cage and took a pic. Guess he got embarrassed lol.

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (02-03-2018),_jmcrook_ (02-03-2018),_Kcl_ (02-03-2018),_Starscream_ (02-05-2018),_Stearns84_ (02-05-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

The look of a content GTP. Pat got his little fuzzy mouse today and now he is content. Look at that little pudgy belly on him lol.

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (02-05-2018),_Kcl_ (02-06-2018),_Prognathodon_ (02-05-2018),_Starscream_ (02-05-2018)

----------


## CALM Pythons

> The look of a content GTP. Pat got his little fuzzy mouse today and now he is content. Look at that little pudgy belly on him lol.


Now thats a display

----------

_richardhind1972_ (02-05-2018),_Sauzo_ (02-05-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

> Now thats a display


Thanks. You want a real display, wait until about 30 mins after lights out in the cages after day 2 of eating. Pat goes ballistic and is all over the place. Usually starts with a drop to the floor to drop a deuce and piss. Then off to the new large Exo Terra water bowl to swim around in. Then up to the top of the clay pot for the prayer plant to park himself for a few. Then its a toss up between up to the perches again or onto the plastic plants or back into the water bowl for some more swimming. The guy is so full of energy at night, it's incredible. I just couldnt see how you could keep a neo in the little 6 or 25 qt tubs without them going crazy. Pat gets so much exercise nightly except the night of dinner and the next night.

Cant wait until he gets big enough for me to actually start working with him and seeing how much he bites me while we bond  :Rage:  :Rage:  :Taz:  :Rage:  :Rage:  :Tears:  :Rage:  :Rage:

----------


## CALM Pythons

> Thanks. You want a real display, wait until about 30 mins after lights out in the cages after day 2 of eating. Pat goes ballistic and is all over the place. Usually starts with a drop to the floor to drop a deuce and piss. Then off to the new large Exo Terra water bowl to swim around in. Then up to the top of the clay pot for the prayer plant to park himself for a few. Then its a toss up between up to the perches again or onto the plastic plants or back into the water bowl for some more swimming. The guy is so full of energy at night, it's incredible. I just couldnt see how you could keep a neo in the little 6 or 25 qt tubs without them going crazy. Pat gets so much exercise nightly except the night of dinner and the next night.
> 
> Cant wait until he gets big enough for me to actually start working with him and seeing how much he bites me while we bond


Hahahahaha... Its to bad some people keep them in such confined areas.. I feel bad.. Look at what they do if given the chance.

----------

_Sauzo_ (02-05-2018)

----------


## zina10

> Hahahahaha... Its to bad some people keep them in such confined areas.. I feel bad.. Look at what they do if given the chance.


They make AMAZING display snakes !! I've always said that, you can really go all out with them.

My two were kept in smaller enclosures until their green started to come in. But they weren't "tub" enclosures, just small enough to allow for ease of frequent cleaning. There were 2 removable perches, water and paper towels. Mine were "kittens" from the get go. I was able to pick them out from about 30 or so  :Wink: 

Due to the small enclosure and frequent cleanings, they were quite used to "handling". Even at the breeder they got removed from the enclosure (while on their perch, the entire perch got lifted out) while their "house got cleaned". I got bitten twice while I looked through all 30 of them. Actually I CLEANED all 30 enclosures, LOL, was a great way to pick one out, though. Most were very accepting or the minimal handling. I thought more would be "bitey". 

Mine got so used to being taken in and out of their home that they would start to lazily come off of their perch while I lifted it out and started to explore. At that age I rarely "made" them come off unless they wanted to. If I needed them off, I would lift the perch and then gently use my hand and move it underneath of them, replacing the perch with the edge of my hand. 

I never got bitten by either of them, not once. They were just as tame as any of my Ball Pythons. Even though I handled them FAR less often. They were also not "fast" or upset during handling. Perfectly calm. 

Once they started getting green spots and got some size on them they went straight to a really big display cage. They never missed a beat. No stress, no refused feedings, no frantic cruising. 

Gtp's are just incredible display snakes. Even if not handled, or handled rarely, they are jewels in a collection.

----------

_Prognathodon_ (02-06-2018),_Sauzo_ (02-06-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

Pat looks so cool against that calathea, great contrast 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Sauzo_ (02-06-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

Pat is pretty laid back. About the only time he really moves when I'm cleaning his cage is if i bump his perch. Then he wakes up and usually follows my hand flicking his tongue at it for a little bit, then gets bored of it and curls back up lol. I havent tried removing him and the perch yet. I'll wait until he puts on some size. No rush for me as i never bought him with the intention of having an animal to 'play' with. I got fat Caesar and the boas if i want something to drag around and bother lol.

----------

Gio (02-15-2018),_richardhind1972_ (02-08-2018)

----------


## Stearns84

> Pat is pretty laid back. About the only time he really moves when I'm cleaning his cage is if i bump his perch. Then he wakes up and usually follows my hand flicking his tongue at it for a little bit, then gets bored of it and curls back up lol. I havent tried removing him and the perch yet. I'll wait until he puts on some size. No rush for me as i never bought him with the intention of having an animal to 'play' with. I got fat Caesar and the boas if i want something to drag around and bother lol.


Can I snake sit?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

_jmcrook_ (02-06-2018),_Sauzo_ (02-06-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

> Can I snake sit?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Lol you probably wouldnt have much fun. Most of them are pretty quiet during the day. The only ones during the day that greet me are Harley my beardie and Caesar. Come night, you would be entertained. Like i said, Pat is a ball of fury come night. That little guy just doesnt quit. And even more surprising last night, he was tearing it up after eating his small fuzzy mouse on Sunday. Weird to see him so active 1 day after eating. The fuzzy was pretty small though. I weighed it and it weighed 3 or 4 grams, cant remember now haha. But it looked pretty small even after he ate it.

----------


## zina10

> Pat is pretty laid back. About the only time he really moves when I'm cleaning his cage is if i bump his perch. Then he wakes up and usually follows my hand flicking his tongue at it for a little bit, then gets bored of it and curls back up lol. I havent tried removing him and the perch yet. I'll wait until he puts on some size. No rush for me as i never bought him with the intention of having an animal to 'play' with. I got fat Caesar and the boas if i want something to drag around and bother lol.


I didn't handle mine much at all, but I like all of them to be used to regular "minimal" handling for maintenance and such. This way, if you ever HAVE to handle due to emergencies or health issues, it isn't quite as stressful to the animal. 

Gtp's are still an awesome animal to own, even if its not one usually "played" with. They are just striking animals, esp. in a beautiful display setup  :Wink:

----------


## Sauzo

> I didn't handle mine much at all, but I like all of them to be used to regular "minimal" handling for maintenance and such. This way, if you ever HAVE to handle due to emergencies or health issues, it isn't quite as stressful to the animal. 
> 
> Gtp's are still an awesome animal to own, even if its not one usually "played" with. They are just striking animals, esp. in a beautiful display setup


Yeah, i plan on working with him once he gets bigger and puts on some girth. I just dont want to handle such a small little guy and have him freak out and fall and hurt himself. I think he is getting used to me though as i can reach in pretty darn close to him and the only thing he does is flick his tongue and come close to my hand and then after a min, he just backs up and coils back up. I've been waiting for that bite but he hasnt done it and honestly doesnt even seem that concerned about me lol. Now with his mouse, that different.

And yeah, i cant wait for him to get bigger. I might have to break down this summer and get his AP A20 so i can deck it out in plants and perches. I need to figure out a way to mount a UVB tube in there without danger to the snake or talking to Ali about maybe cutting something like a 2 or 3 inch wide 3 ft long hole in the top and screening it and then I'll see if my local plastic shop can cut me a piece of thick acrylic that i can mount with hinges to create a closing top over the UVB tubes so it holds in humidity still but gives me screening between the snake and the light fixture.

----------

_zina10_ (02-07-2018)

----------


## zina10

> Yeah, i plan on working with him once he gets bigger and puts on some girth. I just dont want to handle such a small little guy and have him freak out and fall and hurt himself. I think he is getting used to me though as i can reach in pretty darn close to him and the only thing he does is flick his tongue and come close to my hand and then after a min, he just backs up and coils back up. I've been waiting for that bite but he hasnt done it and honestly doesnt even seem that concerned about me lol. Now with his mouse, that different.
> 
> And yeah, i cant wait for him to get bigger. I might have to break down this summer and get his AP A20 so i can deck it out in plants and perches. I need to figure out a way to mount a UVB tube in there without danger to the snake or talking to Ali about maybe cutting something like a 2 or 3 inch wide 3 ft long hole in the top and screening it and then I'll see if my local plastic shop can cut me a piece of thick acrylic that i can mount with hinges to create a closing top over the UVB tubes so it holds in humidity still but gives me screening between the snake and the light fixture.


Planning it all out is half the fun !!! 

Can you imagine a built in really big enclosure, all decked out with gorgeous greenery, vines and whatnot ? To where it looks like a big, living picture ? I think that would be amazing !!!

----------

_BR8080_ (02-07-2018)

----------


## BR8080

> Planning it all out is half the fun !!! 
> 
> Can you imagine a built in really big enclosure, all decked out with gorgeous greenery, vines and whatnot ? To where it looks like a big, living picture ? I think that would be amazing !!!


​THAT would be amazing!!!

----------

_zina10_ (02-07-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

> Planning it all out is half the fun !!! 
> 
> Can you imagine a built in really big enclosure, all decked out with gorgeous greenery, vines and whatnot ? To where it looks like a big, living picture ? I think that would be amazing !!!


Well when i saw the newest AP cage which is 8x4x4. thats the first thing that popped into my head. Going with a full on mini jungle in my living room with Pat wandering around in there. But then i came back to reality and figured a 4x2x3 is more realistic lol.

----------


## Sauzo

Lol Pat powered down a 6 gram fuzzy mouse last night. That definitely filled him up as he is now sleeping under his heater today. Look at the chub on that boy after his meal haha.

----------

_Prognathodon_ (02-09-2018),_richardhind1972_ (02-10-2018),_Stearns84_ (02-15-2018)

----------


## Stearns84

Updates!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Wow Sauzo, you snuck another one or two in on me while I was away!  Congrats man, youve really filled out your collection nicely.  :Smile: 

And I absolutely LOVE the name, Pat. I died laughing when I read that in your in your first post.  :Very Happy:  I immediately pictured Pat from SNL in my mind.

----------

_jmcrook_ (02-15-2018),_Sauzo_ (02-16-2018)

----------


## Gio

> Lol Pat powered down a 6 gram fuzzy mouse last night. That definitely filled him up as he is now sleeping under his heater today. Look at the chub on that boy after his meal haha.


Looking great!

Nice assortment of species!

----------

_Sauzo_ (02-16-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

> Updates!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Lol nothing really new as Pat is going into shed i believe and is being antisocial sitting curled up in his plant.




> Wow Sauzo, you snuck another one or two in on me while I was away!  Congrats man, youve really filled out your collection nicely. 
> 
> And I absolutely LOVE the name, Pat. I died laughing when I read that in your in your first post.  I immediately pictured Pat from SNL in my mind.


Thanks and yeah the name Pat popped into my head from SNL when i got him as he's too young to sex and i personally doubt i ever will sex him as it doesnt really matter to me as i wont breed.

And yeah, i snuck in a couple. Was planning for either a Peruvian BCC or Moonglow BCI maybe this summer as i got 1 empty T10 laying around. But we will see.

Also good to see you back. Was wondering where you went off to lol.




> Looking great!
> 
> Nice assortment of species!


Thanks. Pretty happy with everyone so far.

----------


## Gio

I wish they stayed that color LOL!

However, there is something super mystical about the GREEN adults too.

I'm not here nearly as much but I'll check in a bit more now that wrestling season is coming to a close for my son.

----------


## Sauzo

> I wish they stayed that color LOL!
> 
> However, there is something super mystical about the GREEN adults too.
> 
> I'm not here nearly as much but I'll check in a bit more now that wrestling season is coming to a close for my son.


Well from what i've gathered talking to people on the GTP boards, Biaks take the longest to change colors, some actually change their whole lives. The other subspecies change color very quicker seeming almost like overnight. So I'm expecting Pat to hold yellow for a very long time. I saw some Biaks thats were 3 years old and still had a lot of yellow on them. The one thing about GTPs is they seem to be very variable in colors and you really never know what you will get until the snake is an adult and even then, it can still keep changing.

So basically i got Louie and Pat to look forward to see changing colors as the years go on.

----------


## Godzilla78

195 posts about Pat the Green Tree Python in 7 weeks!  The most popular snake on Ball-pythons.net, and it is not even a ball python!  :Razz:

----------

_dakski_ (02-19-2018),_Team Slytherin_ (02-19-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

> 195 posts about Pat the Green Tree Python in 7 weeks!  The most popular snake on Ball-pythons.net, and it is not even a ball python!


Haha yeah. I get a lot of likes from other places too about Pat. Seems people love GTPs especially battery powered little bright yellow babies.

And i've got so many idea floating around. I've been thinking of selling off my extra T10 and setting up another 18x18x18 cube and getting a red neo lol. These little buggers are kind of addictive as they dont really require huge caging and only going off my experience with Pat, but he eats like a horse. Little guy is ladi back until you show him a mouse or gently wake him up with a mouse. He pops up, looks at it for a minute while smelling it and once he realizes its a mouse, he goes for the gusto.

----------


## Sauzo

Update for Pat. He had his second shed with me now and he's 2/2 on perfect sheds. Was actually starting to get a little worried as he was hiding in his plant for 10 days. But i figured it was shed time as all my other snakes become antisocial and hide when its shed time for them too. Anyways got a pic of the nice shed, looks like a little snake with the head, eye caps and everything lol. As well got a quick fresh shed Pat pic but it wasnt too great as it's almost 3am and i needed sleep lol. He went back up to his heater.

----------

_Ashleigh91_ (02-20-2018),_jmcrook_ (02-19-2018),_richardhind1972_ (02-19-2018),_Stearns84_ (02-19-2018)

----------


## SDA

So happy for Pat! He/She/They are looking great and not too chubby. Glad you got a feeding and humidity routine down. I am not sure the exact point when to slow up on feeding but looks like you are a ways away from it. I finally got some of those water ledges albeit magnetic because suction cups would never work and I am surprised how effective they are. 

You still have that probe on the perch... such a risk taker  :Razz:

----------

_Sauzo_ (02-19-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

> So happy for Pat! He/She/They are looking great and not too chubby. Glad you got a feeding and humidity routine down. I am not sure the exact point when to slow up on feeding but looks like you are a ways away from it. I finally got some of those water ledges albeit magnetic because suction cups would never work and I am surprised how effective they are. 
> 
> You still have that probe on the perch... such a risk taker


Thanks. Yeah Pat has been moved to a 7 day feeding as he is up from pinkie mice to fuzzies now. He left a giant poop last night too after shedding haha. The thing was the size of a rat turd.

And yeah, the probe is still on the highest perch. Meh, not really a risk imo. Pat never actually sits on it and even if he did, that little nano CHE wouldnt get hot enough to burn him from the distance it's at. Also i dont have it set high as GTPs dont need that high of heat. I keep it set to 84F and the room is usually 77-80F so it isnt even on that often. I've actually thought about just ditching it as a few breeders i talked to dont even use any outside heat other than keeping the ambient in the room around 80F and then at night, it has a natural temp drop.

I'm just going to use the screw mounted water bowls once i get Pat his AP cage. 

Today was feeding day and let me tell you, after 10 days of no food because of shedding, Pat was on that mouse faster than a fat kid on a KitKat. He powered it down and now is curled up on top of his plant. 

As for humidity, i just let it drop to around 40-50%, then give it a good misting and let it drop again. Usually shoot for around 70% even in shed. A lot of people seem to think you need really high air humidity for a snake to shed when in fact, if the snake is properly hydrated inside, they usually wont have a problem shedding unless there is an underlying health issue or stress. Heck the first time Pat shed, i didnt see it coming until i found a shed wrapped up in his plant. This one last night, i only knew because he went into his plant and stayed there for 10 days lol. I just keep doing the same thing for humidity and last night, i found it stretched between his plant and his middle perch. He seems to hook it a leaf of one of his plants and then just slowly pull it off.

And these little boogers are addictive. I've really been contemplating setting up another 18x18x18 cube and getting me a little red neo lol.

----------

_dakski_ (02-19-2018)

----------


## dakski

Hard to stop at 1, or 2,or 3, or 4, etc!

So many cool animals out there. So many colors, patterns, sizes, shapes, requirements, etc. 

Pat is Kool and the Gang.

----------

_Sauzo_ (02-20-2018)

----------


## zina10

You have to get a little red one !!

I had a red and yellow one. The yellow started changing first, the red also took longer to finish turning green. 

Get a red one, we need 2 threads like this one  :Wink:

----------

_Sauzo_ (02-20-2018)

----------


## SDA

You need an ETB that's the next step to an arboreal addiction!

----------

_Sauzo_ (02-20-2018)

----------


## Stearns84

I hate you John! I keep telling Kendall I need a GTP. She politely points out we are house shopping, and Gene needs a 6' or 8' enclosure. So I think that's her way of saying no. 


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (02-19-2018),_jmcrook_ (02-24-2018),_Sauzo_ (02-20-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

> You have to get a little red one !!
> 
> I had a red and yellow one. The yellow started changing first, the red also took longer to finish turning green. 
> 
> Get a red one, we need 2 threads like this one


I know lol. I have some rather larger bills that need to be taken care of atm but come summer, i should have a little disposable income which maybe i can sneak into a little red neo  :Very Happy: 




> You need an ETB that's the next step to an arboreal addiction!


You know i thought about that but after looking at them, there is just something about their head size/shape that turns me off. I'm normally a boa guy which is why i actually looked at an ETB first but ended up with a GTP. Probably just stick to another one and get a little red neo Sorong or Manokwari mix, something that will have a good amount of blue as I've been told red neos tend to blue up a lot more than yellow neos.




> I hate you John! I keep telling Kendall I need a GTP. She politely points out we are house shopping, and Gene needs a 6' or 8' enclosure. So I think that's her way of saying no. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Lol. Just tell her they dont take up much room so the costs would be pretty minimal. And i thought Gene had a 6 foot cage already? If not, i would for sure say go for an 8 foot cage. If i had to do it over, i would get Caesar an 8 footer and be done with it. Luckily, i can still use the 6 footer for Gina once i end up sizing Caesar up.

----------


## SDA

About the perch turning issue. You have those zip tie holders so you should be able to etch the end of one side of the dowel then thread a decent sized zip tie straight down )or through the side depending on if you cut the holder) to keep it from spinning. No need to close the zip tie just drop it straight down with the "head" on top. This way you can still remove the dowel but it should be enough to stop rotation.

If you want to get more precise you can drill a hole into the dowel (at a distance from the end so it doesn't splinter) and thread a zip tie through the holder and dowel while leaving the zip tie open so you can remove the dowel. If you don't remove the dowel just close the zip tie to make it even more secure.

----------


## Sauzo

Well i got it all squared away. I just had to go crazy with the dremel and grind out 3 flat sides and it worked. I had to take Pat out to do it and was worried this might be end bad. Was actually effortless. Pat was sleeping on his plant so i quietly unclipped the plant and moved it. Pat work up and looked at me and sat there while i put him and the whole plant in his old tub. I then went about redoing the whole cage. When i went to put Pat back, he seemed more curious about checking out my hand over going into the cage. I finally coaxed him off his plant onto the plant in the cage. He then explored a little bit and decided to go to sleep on a perch behind a Prayer Plant leaf. I was able to add his old Pothos back in the cage too. So now he has his Prayer and Pothos plants, a large water bowl, 2 suspended water dishes, 5.0 UVB light and daylight light. Here he is when i finally coaxed him onto the plant in his cage. He is getting so big. I had to upgrade him to 1/2 inch oak dowels. Hard to believe he is about 1/2 inch thick now except his neck which is still skinny lol.

----------

C.Marie (04-12-2018),c0r3yr0s3 (02-20-2018),_CALM Pythons_ (02-20-2018),_Godzilla78_ (02-20-2018),_SDA_ (02-20-2018)

----------


## Godzilla78

I swear Sauzo, your snakes live better than me!  What a lap of luxury!

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (02-20-2018),_dakski_ (02-21-2018),_Sauzo_ (02-21-2018)

----------


## CALM Pythons

> Well i got it all squared away. I just had to go crazy with the dremel and grind out 3 flat sides and it worked. I had to take Pat out to do it and was worried this might be end bad. Was actually effortless. Pat was sleeping on his plant so i quietly unclipped the plant and moved it. Pat work up and looked at me and sat there while i put him and the whole plant in his old tub. I then went about redoing the whole cage. When i went to put Pat back, he seemed more curious about checking out my hand over going into the cage. I finally coaxed him off his plant onto the plant in the cage. He then explored a little bit and decided to go to sleep on a perch behind a Prayer Plant leaf. I was able to add his old Pothos back in the cage too. So now he has his Prayer and Pothos plants, a large water bowl, 2 suspended water dishes, 5.0 UVB light and daylight light. Here he is when i finally coaxed him onto the plant in his cage. He is getting so big. I had to upgrade him to 1/2 inch oak dowels. Hard to believe he is about 1/2 inch thick now except his neck which is still skinny lol.


Livin The Dream that snake is. Setup is so cool. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (02-21-2018),_Sauzo_ (02-21-2018)

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

> I swear Sauzo, your snakes live better than me!!


That's exactly what I thought to myself. I was just to lazy to type it

----------

_Sauzo_ (02-21-2018)

----------


## dakski

> I swear Sauzo, your snakes live better than me!  What a lap of luxury!


We all want our children to have a better life than we had, right?

Nice work Sauzo! That tank looks amazing!

----------

_Sauzo_ (02-21-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

Haha, yeah i do kind of try and spoil my snakes. I've always grown up with the thought of an animal confined in a cage is 100% reliant on it's keeper to provide it with the correct care. If you cant do that, then do the animal a favor and give it to someone who can. It's really hard for me to not overfeed my snakes as I'm the kind of person that also hates to see any animal go hungry. That combined with snakes being opportunistic feeders just makes it even harder for me  :Smile:   Anyways, here is Pat bonding with his Prayer Plant leaf lol. I think he thinks 'no one can see me!!' The thing that i dont think Pat knows is Prayer plants will fold their leaves at night which will leave him open haha.

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (02-21-2018),_dakski_ (02-21-2018),_Kcl_ (02-21-2018),_Prognathodon_ (02-21-2018),_richardhind1972_ (03-02-2018)

----------


## dakski

> Haha, yeah i do kind of try and spoil my snakes. I've always grown up with the thought of an animal confined in a cage is 100% reliant on it's keeper to provide it with the correct care. If you cant do that, then do the animal a favor and give it to someone who can. It's really hard for me to not overfeed my snakes as I'm the kind of person that also hates to see any animal go hungry. That combined with snakes being opportunistic feeders just makes it even harder for me   Anyways, here is Pat bonding with his Prayer Plant leaf lol. I think he thinks 'no one can see me!!' The thing that i dont think Pat knows is Prayer plants will fold their leaves at night which will leave him open haha.


Totally agree! They rely on us for everything. Our job to provide proper environment, food, etc. 

It is nice to see people (many on this site) who take that seriously. I know you dont skimp on care. 

My tanks do not look nearly as pretty, however they are clean and have the correct husbandry. 

My animals are happy, so I am too. 

Is it harder to keep a tank like that clean? I go with paper substrate, plastic hides, etc. 

Cleanliness is super important for both the animals and me. I am immune suppressed. I had a kidney transplant. I am not even supposed to garden outside. 

I am super envious. I used to keep cichlids (fish) and had display tanks. 

It would be cool to have a display tank for reptiles too. However, not in the cards. 

Again, awesome work!

----------

_Sauzo_ (02-21-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

> Totally agree! They rely on us for everything. Our job to provide proper environment, food, etc. 
> 
> It is nice to see people (many on this site) who take that seriously. I know you don’t skimp on care. 
> 
> My tanks do not look nearly as pretty, however they are clean and have the correct husbandry. 
> 
> My animals are happy, so I am too. 
> 
> Is it harder to keep a tank like that clean? I go with paper substrate, plastic hides, etc. 
> ...


Thanks. Well this is the only 'display' cage i got. The other snakes destroy anything nice i give them lol. They get 1-2 hides and a water bowl haha. I gave Caesar a 6 foot vine along the back wall of his cage when he was a baby and he got stuck in it and i had to cut it off him. That was our first bonding time.

As for taking more time to clean, not really as Pat is pretty clean and seems to come down on the floor and poop and piss and then go back up. I have found 1 piece on a plant leaf ever. i just use paper towels for his floor. Makes it easy to just roll up and toss out and lay down fresh paper towels. Also makes it easier to keep humidity up as i just mist the paper towel and the real plant's soil and it keeps humidity plenty and then once it dries out, i just re mist. I dont mist Pat or the perches anymore. I did when i first got him but he honestly doesnt seem to like to be sprayed with water really.

----------


## dakski

> Thanks. Well this is the only 'display' cage i got. The other snakes destroy anything nice i give them lol. They get 1-2 hides and a water bowl haha. I gave Caesar a 6 foot vine along the back wall of his cage when he was a baby and he got stuck in it and i had to cut it off him. That was our first bonding time.
> 
> As for taking more time to clean, not really as Pat is pretty clean and seems to come down on the floor and poop and piss and then go back up. I have found 1 piece on a plant leaf ever. i just use paper towels for his floor. Makes it easy to just roll up and toss out and lay down fresh paper towels. Also makes it easier to keep humidity up as i just mist the paper towel and the real plant's soil and it keeps humidity plenty and then once it dries out, i just re mist. I dont mist Pat or the perches anymore. I did when i first got him but he honestly doesnt seem to like to be sprayed with water really.


Pretty cool that Pat comes down from his perch to use the toilet!

I totally understand the advantage of keeping enclosures basic and not display tanks. For all the reasons I mentioned, as well as the destruction factor! Caesar seems to get himself in a lot of trouble, huh? Vines, stuck teeth, etc. 

My BP, Shayna, likes to climb, and hide, etc. but is not good at the climbing and does just fine with plastic hides. My RHP's in the new 6X2X1 boaphile tanks are covered with plastic on the sides, so the snakes cannot climb on them. 

In Shayna's first enclosure (after she outgrew the ten gallon), a 4X2X2', I installed the RHP myself. No way she could get on that thing, she's too big! Well, she managed to get stuck/wrapped around the RHP (which of course was on a thermostat and not too hot) and in between the bolts/screws! That was a fun bonding moment for us too, unbolting the RHP to get her down. She is sooooooo tame though. She just sat and watched me. I learned my lesson quick. So, I sealed the holes between the bolts and, for a short period, before she got too big, she would climb up and wrap around the whole thing. I would randomly hear "thump" in the night when she feel a few inches down. 

Anyway, most snakes do not exactly respect their environment. They will waste on everything, wrap anything, pull anything, and escape from anything, if possible! Plus, the bigger they are, the more damage they are capable of! A snake that can eat a rabbit can probably destroy anything we put in there, even if they weren't trying. 

I will give my Leopard Geckos credit, they always poop in the same spot (well, 99% of the time). Very easy to clean their tanks! Also a big poop from them is penny sized! Frank, the BTS, usually goes on the hot side of his tank, but often and there is a lot. So, no bonus there.

Thanks for showing off your display tank Sauzo, and for being honest about not having all the tanks looking that cool!

I think sometimes people forget we care how the tanks look more than the reptiles most of the time. 

A reptile checklist is pretty simple:

1. Heat (and proper temps)?
2. Humidity correct?
3. Hides (am I safe)?
4. Correct food?
5. Clean?

I don't think good looking enclosure is on there!

----------


## Sauzo

> Pretty cool that Pat comes down from his perch to use the toilet!
> 
> I totally understand the advantage of keeping enclosures basic and not display tanks. For all the reasons I mentioned, as well as the destruction factor! Caesar seems to get himself in a lot of trouble, huh? Vines, stuck teeth, etc. 
> 
> My BP, Shayna, likes to climb, and hide, etc. but is not good at the climbing and does just fine with plastic hides. My RHP's in the new 6X2X1 boaphile tanks are covered with plastic on the sides, so the snakes cannot climb on them. 
> 
> In Shayna's first enclosure (after she outgrew the ten gallon), a 4X2X2', I installed the RHP myself. No way she could get on that thing, she's too big! Well, she managed to get stuck/wrapped around the RHP (which of course was on a thermostat and not too hot) and in between the bolts/screws! That was a fun bonding moment for us too, unbolting the RHP to get her down. She is sooooooo tame though. She just sat and watched me. I learned my lesson quick. So, I sealed the holes between the bolts and, for a short period, before she got too big, she would climb up and wrap around the whole thing. I would randomly hear "thump" in the night when she feel a few inches down. 
> 
> Anyway, most snakes do not exactly respect their environment. They will waste on everything, wrap anything, pull anything, and escape from anything, if possible! Plus, the bigger they are, the more damage they are capable of! A snake that can eat a rabbit can probably destroy anything we put in there, even if they weren't trying. 
> ...


Haha yeah Caesar is by far the biggest trouble maker of the bunch. Ironically, the second one is probably Dottie my pied BP. She likes to sit on her shelf but sometimes she falls off and i hear the thud too. A few times she fell in her water dish so you hear a half thud/splash which is real fun as water splashes all over the front of the sliding doors. The boas are actually pretty good for the most part but yeah, them and the other snakes will bulldoze anything neat you put in the cage. 

And yeah, i usually dont do the whole display cages as i believe in the checklist too. Plus keeping it simple makes cleaning and spotting problems a lot easier. Pat is different but it still is fairly simple. I dont use a substrate for the flooring for the the simple reason of paper towels is easier to spot poops and piss. I might switch him to something like Reptichips when he moves to his PVC cage as his poops and pisses will be a lot bigger and easier to spot but right now, a big poop for him is the size of an adult rat dropping.

Another reason for the paper towels was i wanted to make sure Pat was regular on pooping as the biggest issue with baby GTPs is prolapse. It's been about 2 months now and he is stuffing food in the toothy end and producing chocolate out the skinny end so everything seems to be going as normal.

----------

_dakski_ (02-21-2018),_Kcl_ (02-22-2018)

----------


## SDA

Have you noticed they like it cooler? I started about 86 and now am down to 84 for the day and around 81 at night and that seems to make things much better. What's pat's temps at and are you noticing cooler makes them happier?

If you do ever get the dreaded prolapse and need reassurance just ask, I am now the prolapse queen  :Wink:  I doubt you are going to suffer that as you have a great eater and drinker.

----------


## Sauzo

> Have you noticed they like it cooler? I started about 86 and now am down to 84 for the day and around 81 at night and that seems to make things much better. What's pat's temps at and are you noticing cooler makes them happier?
> 
> If you do ever get the dreaded prolapse and need reassurance just ask, I am now the prolapse queen  I doubt you are going to suffer that as you have a great eater and drinker.


I give Pat a hot spot of 86F on the top perch in the back right corner. Then the temps extend all the way down anywhere from 77-79F. Pat seems fairly happy. He moves around during the course of the day. Lat night he was sitting on the middle of top perch. Then this morning, he was directly under the heater for the day and recently he moved back to the top of his plant on the left side. I go through all that work to re do his perches and he still goes back to that plant!! I swear, he loves that thing. I wonder what he is going to do when he outgrows being able to sit on top of it lol.

And honestly, for the temps, i just keep the small CHE like i said, i the back right corner and the rest of the cage is room temp. The CHE is only a 40 watt nano so it doesnt put out that much heat. I personally wouldnt heat them up too much especially babies as they can dehydrate pretty quick. Warmer it is, the faster they dehydrate plus you add in food digestion.

Anyways, here's Pat on top of his plant again!! After all that work i put into using the dremel to get his perches perfect. Little booger!

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (02-21-2018),_Kcl_ (02-22-2018)

----------


## Prognathodon

> I go through all that work to re do his perches and he still goes back to that plant!! I swear, he loves that thing. I wonder what he is going to do when he outgrows being able to sit on top of it lol.


Based on what happened when my Bredli outgrew her favorite perch, youre going to have a whole lotta sulking going on!  



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro

----------

_Sauzo_ (02-22-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

> Based on what happened when my Bredli outgrew her favorite perch, youre going to have a whole lotta sulking going on!  
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Haha i hope not. He does love his plant but i catch him perching all over the place at night and during the day. Right now, he is coiled up around the back perch on the left side. He was watching me replace his paper towels. Just saw his little face peek from around a plant as he watched me lol.

----------


## Sauzo

Well after Pat watched me change his paper towels, he decided there was a better perch spot......the wire for humidity gauge.....crazy little snake.

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (02-22-2018),_dakski_ (02-22-2018),Gio (03-02-2018),_Godzilla78_ (02-25-2018),_Kcl_ (03-05-2018)

----------


## SDA

> Well after Pat watched me change his paper towels, he decided there was a better perch spot......the wire for humidity gauge.....crazy little snake.



HAHAHAHAHA!!! You finally get to experience the "noooooooo stop perching on the wires you little demon!" Ganja has been doing that for the better part of a week now and I am going to have to get her off and secure down the wires tighter. It is so annoying!

----------

_Kcl_ (03-05-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

> HAHAHAHAHA!!! You finally get to experience the "noooooooo stop perching on the wires you little demon!" Ganja has been doing that for the better part of a week now and I am going to have to get her off and secure down the wires tighter. It is so annoying!


Lol yeah this is Pat's first time. It's fine as he is small and its just the humidity gauge wire which is attached with a suction cup. And honestly, him perching there gives me a better view of him lol. Usually during the day, he is either on a perch behind one of the plants, on the top perch under his heater or in/on top of one of his plants. At night though its funny as i'll catch him a lot of times playing in his big water bowl on the floor or since i remodeled his cage, he likes to sit on top of the plant at the front corner of the cage and curl up and look outside. He'll sit there for hours just staring out the front door of the cage.

----------

_Godzilla78_ (02-25-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

Well, we had a dilemma today!! The reptile shop was out of live pinkies and fuzzys!! So i decided today was good as any to try a FT fuzzy. Well after about 10 secs of investigating it, Pat snatched it from the tongs, hung down and coiled it and scarfed it down in about 1.5 mins lol. It was a bit on the big side but he had no problems and after wards went up to the top perch and curled up to sleep again. Good to know Pat is a garbage can like the other snakes and will eat anything hung in front of his face haha.

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (02-25-2018),_dakski_ (02-25-2018),_jmcrook_ (02-24-2018),_Prognathodon_ (02-25-2018),_richardhind1972_ (02-25-2018),_Stearns84_ (02-24-2018)

----------


## Aerries

Sounds like Bubbles and my Boa Anubis, my new babies didnt eat last week so after I fed Bubbles his small rat he was back out of his hide cruising around looking for more, so I just tossed him the rat pup and he gobbled that one up too....Anubis is well ALWAYS hungry lol she got the other rat pup last Wednesday cause Odin wasnt having it (he was in blue) and then fed her again last night (keep her and Ramsey on the same feeding schedule) lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sauzo

Check out this new Pothos I picked up today while shopping for plants for everyone. It's a marbled Pothos. Cant wait for it to get big like the one in back. Pat looked at it when i put it in there and then climbed up onto the humidity wire and perched up there. I dont think he is too happy atm as now his lower perch is more exposed as i switched out the prayer plant for the marble pothos which is a lot smaller atm. We'll see what he thinks come night time when he comes down to investigate it as well as take his nightly swim in his water bowl lol.

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (02-26-2018),_dakski_ (02-26-2018),_Pengil_ (02-27-2018),_richardhind1972_ (02-27-2018),_Stearns84_ (02-28-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

Caught Pat after lights out doing what he does the best, cruise all over. This little guy is just a ball of energy come about 30 mins after lights out. During the day he is a slug though. You will catch him in 1 of 3 spots, the top perch on the left side, the bottom perch on the right side, or on top of his front left plant. And twice now, i've caught him balancing on the temp/humidity probe wires.

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (03-02-2018),Gio (03-02-2018),_Kcl_ (03-05-2018),_MissterDog_ (03-02-2018),_Prognathodon_ (03-02-2018),_Starscream_ (03-03-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

After that hard night of cruising, i caught Pat relaxing. Looks kind of uncomfortable to me but i guess it works for him.

----------

_Aerries_ (03-02-2018),Gio (03-02-2018),_Kcl_ (03-05-2018),_Prognathodon_ (03-04-2018),_richardhind1972_ (03-03-2018),_Starscream_ (03-03-2018)

----------


## PiperPython

We just got a baby biak and it looks much like Pat  :Smile: 

Eager to see more of Pat's Adventures.

----------

_Sauzo_ (03-03-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

Lol today was feeding day for him. he was sleeping on the front lower perch and when i first put the mouse by him, i guess he thought i was bugging him as he kind covered his head lol. But then i guess he smelled the mouse and perked right up and popped out to follow it as i kind of dragged it away. Then he struck and coiled it. I'm so glad he doesnt seem aggressive. He hissed a few times when i first got him and touched him with a leaf of a plant when changing water and stuff but now, he seems pretty curious when i put my hand in there to change water. He just looks at me and when i accidently touch him with a plant leaf, he just sits there or kind of scoots over a little. Figure I'll give it another month or two and then i will probably start taking him out on his perch and letting him see outside as well as just putting my hand flat under him and letting him check me out and hopefully he will get curious and crawl on me. He did try and crawl on me when i re did his perches and had to move him on his plant to his old tub while i worked on his cage. When i went to put him back, he actually crawled onto my hand a little and checked me out and wasnt too much in a hurry to get back to his cage lol. Seems like a good sign.

And yeah these little buggers are addictive. I want a red neo now. Something like a biak/aru cross. Seen a few that were just mindblowing on color and pattern.

----------

_Stearns84_ (03-03-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

Caught this pic of Pat surveying the floor probably hoping a mouse wanders by. Little guy always wants food. I think he might be getting a little chubby lol.

----------

_Kcl_ (03-05-2018),_Pengil_ (03-11-2018),_Prognathodon_ (03-05-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

Pat found a new sleeping spot. The pothos are growing fast and starting to create all kinds of places for Pat to hang out around. When i changed his paper towels today as he took a piss last night, i guess i woke him up as he poked his head out from under the leaf and tracked my hand lol. I was waiting for him to zap me but he just sat there and ended up curling back up. Guess i didnt smell like a little F/T mouse.

----------

_dakski_ (03-06-2018),_Prognathodon_ (03-07-2018),_Stearns84_ (03-06-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

Alright, another pic here!! Pat playing peekaboo in his water bowl last night lol.

----------

_Godzilla78_ (03-07-2018),_jmcrook_ (03-07-2018),_Kcl_ (03-07-2018),_MissterDog_ (03-11-2018),_Prognathodon_ (03-08-2018),_richardhind1972_ (03-08-2018)

----------


## Stearns84

> Alright, another pic here!! Pat playing peekaboo in his water bowl last night lol.


What's size enclosure do you need for a GTP? Need me a GTP now!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

_jmcrook_ (03-07-2018),_Pengil_ (03-11-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

> What's size enclosure do you need for a GTP? Need me a GTP now!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Most people say for neos. something like a 6 qt tub or so. But i got Pat in a 18x18x18 Zoo Med cube. Really depends on on the snake. Some dont take well to lots of room while others are fine with.

As for adults, i was told males can use a 2x2x2 cube and females a 3x2x2. I do plan to get Pat a 4x2x3 though maybe this summer. Really depends how much he grows before the end of summer. He's still just a baby neo, just cracking the 18 inch mark based on him stretching out in his cube.

They are pretty entertaining. Nothing like a retic but much more relaxing lol. I can just sit and watch Pat at night and he plays all over. He seems fairly oblivious to me unless i wiggle the corner of a paper towel near him. Then he immediately turns and looks at it lol. 

Heck i want another GTP. Want to put together another little Zoo Med cube and get me a red neo  :Very Happy:

----------


## Kcl

> Alright, another pic here!! Pat playing peekaboo in his water bowl last night lol.


I committed to no more new snakes for the year after I got a new dumeril's boa in January. But this face - it erodes my willpower.

----------

_jmcrook_ (03-11-2018),_Sauzo_ (03-09-2018),_Team Slytherin_ (03-11-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

> I committed to no more new snakes for the year after I got a new dumeril's boa in January. But this face - it erodes my willpower.


Haha yeah, it is cute one. He always is poking around the front at night. A lot of times he will hang on with his tail on the left side plant and see how far out across the cage he can stretch. A few times, he has taken a swan dive too lol. At night, he is so crazy. All over the place getting into every little spot he can find. Then come morning, he is a slug usually sleeping under his new spot on the lower perch under his pothos leaf since the old one has grown pretty good now and offers all kinds of little hiding places.

----------

_Kcl_ (03-09-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

Well, i decided to buck the trend and use Reptichips as substrate. Hopefully Pat likes it. Gonna play heck trying to find poops in it lol. Also added a front perch as Pat is a ball of energy at night so decided to give him something else to climb on as well. Pat got all worked up when i tore his cage apart. He moved across his back top perch and watched me work. Then when i was done, he came to the front, looked at his new perch and poked his head outside the cage, then turned around and went back in and back to his sleeping spot on the back left of his top perch. Anyways, here is the new set up.

----------

_jmcrook_ (03-11-2018),_Kcl_ (03-11-2018),_Prognathodon_ (03-12-2018),_richardhind1972_ (03-12-2018),_zina10_ (03-13-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

I think Pat digs his new front perch. This was set up to be a good pic except Pat hid his head behind his plastic plant at the last minute haha. He is definitely filling out as he was a little toothpick when i got him.

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (03-13-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

Got a better pic of Pat as he is out like clockwork since the lights went out in the cages. It's amazing how much the little worm has grown in just the 3 months I've had him.

Here are pics from tonight.



And a pic from when i first brought him home.


His perches now are 1/2 inch oak dowels. When i brought him home, he was using plastic coat hangers at first then a couple days later, i switched him 3/8 inch perches.

----------

_dakski_ (03-13-2018),_Prognathodon_ (03-13-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (03-13-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

And he's so happy, his markings are a goofy smiley face on the top of his head  :Smile:

----------


## zina10

Very nice indeed !!! 

So where is the red one ? 

I went to the Bessette's for one GTP and left with two. 

LOL. I just could not only get a red or yellow, it was so difficult to choose !! 

I like the look of the substrate much better, will smell better, too !! When I had my 2 babies on paper towels they sure could stink up the entire room. If you find cleaning (and finding poop) difficult, try Reptile Prime instead. Still looks beautiful but easier to spot clean for sure. 

Pat is to cute  :Smile:

----------

_Sauzo_ (03-13-2018)

----------


## tttaylorrr

wow, they've grown so much!!! i always thought you'd lose them in that big enclosure one of these days, hahaha. they're definitely filling out nicely. i always love Pat updates.

----------

_Sauzo_ (03-13-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

> Very nice indeed !!! 
> 
> So where is the red one ? 
> 
> I went to the Bessette's for one GTP and left with two. 
> 
> LOL. I just could not only get a red or yellow, it was so difficult to choose !! 
> 
> I like the look of the substrate much better, will smell better, too !! When I had my 2 babies on paper towels they sure could stink up the entire room. If you find cleaning (and finding poop) difficult, try Reptile Prime instead. Still looks beautiful but easier to spot clean for sure. 
> ...


Thanks and lol, not getting a red one yet. I need to space out my excitement as I am reaching the limit on 'excitement' i can bring in the house haha.

And yeah, i might order a brick or bag or whatever that Reptile Prime comes in and try it. So far Pat seems to like the Reptichips. i caught him the last 2 nights down on the floor digging in it lol. It was like i had a skinny yellow boa for about 30 mins. Then he went in his water bowl to scuba steve it up and then back up top. He actually laid down relaxing on it next to his water bowl last night for about 30 mins.




> wow, they've grown so much!!! i always thought you'd lose them in that big enclosure one of these days, hahaha. they're definitely filling out nicely. i always love Pat updates.


I was a bit worried when i first got him the cube but now i wish i would have gone one size up lol. After lights out, it seems kind of small for him. Think i might just go for an AP 3x2x2 instead of the 4x2x3. Most people have told me that the 3x2x2 would be a better size for a GTP. Still think with that size, i would be able to set up a nice set up with Manzanita perches, 2 big pothos and a bunch of hanging silk vines for Pat to swing from lol.

And thanks, i like taking pics of Pat. He is such a character at night.

----------


## Sauzo

We have a breakthrough!! I was changing the tinfoil on Pat's top as i changed over to a UTH on the side of the cage thinking it would hold more humidity longer while still giving a gradient. It failed. So i went back to the little Nano CHE in the back corner as that worked the best this whole time and gave Pat an awesome gradient.

Well while i had the top off and was redoing it, I look over and see Pat sitting on the rim of the top stretched out looking around. I decide now is as good of time as any to see if Pat is going to be the evil Biak or a nice Biak. I slowly put my hand under him and he took to it like a baby duck to water. He flicked his tongue and checked me out and then crawled right onto my arm and hand. My arm hairs kind of confused him so he was happier on the hand lol. But i was able to walk over and get the camera with him calmly sitting on my hand looking at stuff as we walked by. After a few mins, i opened the front door and showed him his middle perch and he decided to curl up on the top one while i worked on the finishing the cage top. I think i might get lucky and have a non killer Biak lol. Awesome first bonding between us. And it was at night even!! But he does get fed every 5-6 days so he isnt starving or anything.

----------

_jmcrook_ (03-14-2018),_Kcl_ (03-14-2018),_Prognathodon_ (03-15-2018),_Stearns84_ (03-18-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (03-14-2018),_zina10_ (03-14-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

Well, we got breakthrough number 2. Pat was being his active little self so i opened the door and left it open to see what happened. Well, curious Pat came down to the open door and hang outside looking around. I slid my hand under him as he was half out the door and kind of just lifted him up and he just sat on me. Held him for a couple mins to just let him get used to being held but not long enough to stress him. I think put my hand on his top perch and he sat half on my hand and half on the perch. This is great except it's at night time as during the day, Pat is sleeping and gets kind of grumpy when you wake him. But now i can start working with him probably twice a week for a few mins at a time and just slowly extend the time and distance, i take him out of the cage.

----------

_Aerries_ (03-14-2018),_dakski_ (03-14-2018),_Kcl_ (03-14-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (03-14-2018),_zina10_ (03-14-2018)

----------


## SDA

Good to see Pat is still going strong. It almost looks big enough like you can start to reduce feeding to after a defecation now.

----------

_Sauzo_ (03-14-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

> Good to see Pat is still going strong. It almost looks big enough like you can start to reduce feeding to after a defecation now.


Thanks. Yeah, he gets fed every 7 days now although I'll sometimes sneak him a meal 5-6 days in. He usually goes poop within 4 days if it's a bigger meal like a fuzzy mouse but if it's a pinkie, he will sometimes wait until the second one to go poop.

How is Ganja doing?

----------


## zina10

You are SOOOOOO smitten with that little guy, I love it  :Smile: 

Should create a picture book "The adventures or Sauzo and Pat"  :Smile: 


Did you know that there is actually a childrens book based on a GTP ?  I think that is cool  :Wink:

----------

_Kcl_ (03-15-2018),_Sauzo_ (03-15-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

> You are SOOOOOO smitten with that little guy, I love it 
> 
> Should create a picture book "The adventures or Sauzo and Pat" 
> 
> 
> Did you know that there is actually a childrens book based on a GTP ?  I think that is cool


Lol thanks. And yeah, Caesar, Gina, Rango and Pat are little characters, well Caesar is a big character lol.

And yeah, a guy on FB said Pat looks just like the snake in the GTP picture book. I forgot the name though now as he just said the name and when i was like "huh?'. He told me to google the name and i found the kids book on it haha.

He was out in force tonight again but i silenced him with a nice juicy water injected fuzzy mouse. He ate it and is happily curled up on his top perch now kind of by the heater just relaxing lol.

----------

_Kcl_ (03-15-2018),_zina10_ (03-15-2018)

----------


## SDA

> Thanks. Yeah, he gets fed every 7 days now although I'll sometimes sneak him a meal 5-6 days in. He usually goes poop within 4 days if it's a bigger meal like a fuzzy mouse but if it's a pinkie, he will sometimes wait until the second one to go poop.
> 
> How is Ganja doing?


Great to hear pat is regular lol!

Ganja is still alive an kicking but still having a prolapse issue. I am able to assist it back in only massaging the tail now so at least it is easier and a whole lot less physically stressful on her to treat. I guess this counts as handling sessions even if it involves one hand clamping on the head and the other rubbing her butt. We will have to discuss with the vet soon but for now she isn't getting worse and is at least well hydrated (her poo and urate last night was surrounded by a giant wet spot on the pad) and active.

If nothing else this has been a great life lesson in the treatment and anatomy of snakes and their problems. After this I can handle anything short of the dog eating one of the snakes  :Very Happy:

----------

_Sauzo_ (03-15-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

> Great to hear pat is regular lol!
> 
> Ganja is still alive an kicking but still having a prolapse issue. I am able to assist it back in only massaging the tail now so at least it is easier and a whole lot less physically stressful on her to treat. I guess this counts as handling sessions even if it involves one hand clamping on the head and the other rubbing her butt. We will have to discuss with the vet soon but for now she isn't getting worse and is at least well hydrated (her poo and urate last night was surrounded by a giant wet spot on the pad) and active.
> 
> If nothing else this has been a great life lesson in the treatment and anatomy of snakes and their problems. After this I can handle anything short of the dog eating one of the snakes


Well good to know she's still kicking and hasent gotten worse. You might just have a special needs snake. I got one of those. Rango is my semi special needs snake. Not quite sure if he has a little neuro issue or what but the previous owner did something to him as he is kind of scared to be held and will flail a little unless you hold him kind of tight. He cruises around the cage fine and eats and poops fine. Have had him for over year and he is such a character. Always thinking it's dinner time lol.

----------


## zina10

4 days and no updates ???  :Wink:

----------


## Sauzo

> 4 days and no updates ???


Ask and ye shall receive, woman!!  :Very Happy: 

Here is a semi terrible pic of Pat after a hard 2 hours of going ballistic on his plastic plants. He LOVES those things and climbs and down them and inside them for hours. He decided to use it as a pillow this time though. Caesar, Dottie and now Pat are what i call the "Trouble Trio". It's only the pythons but at night about 30 mins after the lights go out, those 3 are off to the tracks. Caesar is all over the glass door wanting petting, Dottie is out pushing the houses around and windhsield wiping and Pat is out climbing all over his sticks and plants and doing the scuba steve in the water bowl. Last night, i thought he was going to hurt himself. He did a Caesar kind of push but with his head pointing straight down into the Reptichips lol. Guess he was determined to find the bottom. But these 3 are always out nightly unless it is 1-4 days after feeding. They are quiet until then.

----------

_Kcl_ (03-20-2018),_Prognathodon_ (03-20-2018),_Starscream_ (03-19-2018),_zina10_ (03-19-2018)

----------


## zina10

He is SUCH a cute little bugger !!! 

So much personality in such a small body  :Smile: 

He is such a busy body, too! So curious  :Smile:

----------

_Sauzo_ (03-19-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

> He is SUCH a cute little bugger !!! 
> 
> So much personality in such a small body 
> 
> He is such a busy body, too! So curious


He is!! The guy is hilarious when i go to change stuff in his cage or water during the day. He will wake up and stretch out to look at my hand like 'OMG is dinner coming!!??' Then when nothing, he retracts and curls back up and goes to sleep lol. He's like a mini Caesar except he doesnt really look at you like Caesar. I swear Caesar looks right into your eyes. Pat just kind of looks at you but not 'into' you per say.

----------

_zina10_ (03-20-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

I got a little yellow dumerils!! He is starting at an early age how to push the gauge lol. He's about 20 inches long and already starting to destroy stuff...

----------

_Kcl_ (03-20-2018),_Prognathodon_ (03-20-2018),_zina10_ (03-20-2018)

----------


## SDA

That is just not right. I think pat might be broken!

----------

_Sauzo_ (03-20-2018)

----------


## PiperPython

Our little baby Biak comes out every time I turn his light off - he seems a good bit more shy than Pat  :Razz:

----------

_Sauzo_ (03-20-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

> Our little baby Biak comes out every time I turn his light off - he seems a good bit more shy than Pat


Pat was kind of shy when i got him. Now he is kinda bossy lol. At night about 30 mins after lights out, he is out all over the place. Usually at the front perch looking out the door waiting for food i'm assuming as when he is full, he is usually at the back perch sleeping. But come day 4+, he seems to hang out at the front perch a lot more haha.

And he never used to really like the floor with the paper towels. Once i put in the Reptichips, its now part of his routine to hit the floor and dig or cruise around followed by the soothing tub lol. Then up on the front perch or the front plants just pacing the front of the door.

He is pretty hilarious. He is like Caesar in that he will follow you around if you come to the front of the cage at night. I'm guessing cause he thinks dinner might be coming. He just locks onto you and machine tongue flicks while tracking haha. Typical GTP 'it's night and i will eat you if you open this cage'.

Heres a pic of him sleeping on the door perch. I opened the door to get the pic and he lifted his head but wouldnt turn around haha. I feed him during the day but i guess with no mouse smell, he wasnt going to turn around.

He has grown like a weed. I still cant get over how much in the past 3 months. He was about 10 inches or so when i got him. He fit in one of those little square deli cups with tons of room to move around. Now when i catch him at night, he is easily longer than his cage. I'm guessing about 20 inches now. He looked so small in his cage. Now seeing him in the cage, he looks more proportional to it lol. I ended up taking one of his live plants out and replacing it with another plastic hanging plant as he LOVES those plastic hanging plants haha.

----------

_Godzilla78_ (03-22-2018),_jmcrook_ (03-27-2018),_Prognathodon_ (03-21-2018),_richardhind1972_ (03-20-2018),_zina10_ (03-20-2018)

----------


## zina10

He is gorgeous. In every way...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_richardhind1972_ (03-20-2018),_Sauzo_ (03-20-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

> He is gorgeous. In every way...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. He is definitely up there as one of the favorites if i had to pick them. I'm happy he isnt the evil biak either. I havent seen him just strike yet. He always inspects the food first for about 10-15 secs. Then once he is sure its food, he grabs it and wraps it lol.

----------


## Sauzo

Ok Pat just pulled the ultimate on me lol. I walked over to see what he was up to as he was hanging down pretty much at the center of the front perch. When i get over there, he starts trying to caudal lure me to him by wiggling his little black tail across the top of his body haha. Little booger just ate a big ole fuzzy mouse last night and now tonight is out and trying to caudal lure me as i come over. He has some seriously big ambitions if he thinks he can eat me lol. Wish i had video of it haha. Was too funny. This guy is building up a character like Caesar. I love it.

----------

_bmwood_ (03-22-2018),c0r3yr0s3 (03-22-2018),_Kcl_ (03-22-2018),_MissterDog_ (03-22-2018),_Prognathodon_ (03-22-2018),_richardhind1972_ (03-22-2018),_Starscream_ (03-22-2018)

----------


## tttaylorrr

my tail is so pretty
it wiggle, you see?
i want you to scoot
lil closer to me.
now look at it go,
my tail is so neat!
lean in a bit more,
i hope that i eat!

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (03-22-2018),c0r3yr0s3 (03-22-2018),_Prognathodon_ (03-22-2018),_richardhind1972_ (03-22-2018),_Sauzo_ (03-22-2018)

----------


## Aerries

> my tail is so pretty
> it wiggle, you see?
> i want you to scoot
> lil closer to me.
> now look at it go,
> my tail is so neat!
> lean in a bit more,
> i hope that i eat!


That is amazing! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (03-22-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

Anyone else's GTP been going crazy recently for food and caudal luring like the world is ending? I've been catching Pat out about 10 mins after cage lights go out and he moves to the front perch and then assumes the position of hanging halfway down and ten begins caudal luring all over. He rubs his body, the perch, the air next to him. He will do this for a few hours and if since he gets no response, he will come down and actively hunt for about 20 mins, then back up on the perch and caudal luring again. I mean it is getting close to feed day but jeez this little guy went to eating so so to now he is a bottomless pit lol

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (03-24-2018),_Starscream_ (03-24-2018)

----------


## hilabeans

While I don't have a GTP, I do have pre-teens and they are always hungry, bottomless pits before a growth spurt.  They eat me out of house and home.  Your Pat's just growing!   :Wink:

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (03-24-2018),_Sauzo_ (03-24-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

> While I don't have a GTP, I do have pre-teens and they are always hungry, bottomless pits before a growth spurt.  They eat me out of house and home.  Your Pat's just growing!


Lol thanks. Yeah he is growing like a weed. I cant believe how much he has grown in the past 3 months. He was so skinny and tiny when i got him. Now he is kind of chubby, getting long and not really shy at all. If he sees something interesting, he is all for checking it out. Kind of like a smaller version of Caesar haha.

----------


## Sauzo

Well i switched Pat over to the Reptile Prime. We will see what he thinks tonight. He was out in force when i was cleaning his cage. Little guy is so curious. He came as far to the front as he could since i took out his front perch for cleaning. He sat on the plant looking outside at me lol. Wen i put his front perch back in, he climbed right on it and sat there looking out at me. Little guy has definitely gotten more bold and curious.

----------

_Prognathodon_ (03-28-2018),_SDA_ (03-27-2018),_zina10_ (03-27-2018)

----------


## SDA

Pat is looking really good. I hope it likes the reptile prime. I know when I had ganja in quarantine I had reptile prime for a little while and she dug through it like a worm.

----------

_Sauzo_ (03-27-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

Thanks. I think Pat is scared of the Reptile Prime lol. He is curled up on top of a plant looking down at it. Funny how snakes can detect substrate changes very fast without even being on it. Gina and Louie are the same. Any kind of new substrate and they are very wary of it. Took Gina and Louie about 5 mins of sitting on my hand as a perch inside the cage while they inspected the cypress. Then once they deemed it to not be hot lava, they cautiously climbed down to it.

And yeah, Pat is a handful now. The little booger is always Caudal luring at night and is constantly hungry. I think Hilabeans was right, maybe Pat is going through a growth spurt. Pat just had a nice juicy fuzzy mouse 2 days ago and the lump is completely gone.

----------


## AbsoluteApril

> Thanks. I think Pat is scared of the Reptile Prime lol. He is curled up on top of a plant looking down at it.


I changed out two ATB cages last night and both sat up in their perches looking at the substrate with, what I could call, annoyance. haha This morning though, one was down and sleeping all sprawled out across the substrate looking very comfortable (she's a WC and the other is CBB. I am curious if my few LTC/WCs will react any differently to the substrate more than the CBB ones that have never seen anything but paper).

Pat's looking great, I still can't get over how you are able to feed him so much so often and how well he does with it. I had heard feeding so often could lead to prolapse. Anyways, he seems to be doing fantastic and I'm enjoying this thread. Looking forward to him changing colors and you documenting it.

----------

_Sauzo_ (03-27-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

Thanks. Yeah, once he hits a year old, he will go to every week to two weeks. He is about 9 months old now and from what i have gathered from reading and talking to people, most people seem to feed theirs anywhere from 4-7 days. 

And i know. Pat is a bottomless pit. He is like Caesar was when he was a baby. The little guy eats a fuzzy mouse and 2 days later the lump is completely gone and he is out and about at night try to catch more dinner from the front perch with caudal luring lol.

I honestly still think from what i have read that prolapse is mostly caused from lack of hydration. I did catch Pat dropping a deuce off the perch though. He doesnt seem to go to floor anymore to do the business. He just hangs his bum down off the perch and squeezes one out lol. And it amazing how much of the food they use as babies. After a decent size fuzzy mouse, the guy drops a deuce the size of a large mouse dropping.

Lol, Pat was fine when i had the door open and was messing around with his cage. He was all over the front seeing what was going on. But when i close the door was when he went up on the plant and looked at the substrate. And yeah, i guess it could be annoyance too haha. He liked the ReptiChips. After this bag of Reptile Prime, i might try cypress with him as the stuff lays flat so it should be fairly easy to spot a turd.

----------


## SDA

Trust me, feeding is not a cause of prolapse and neonates are needing more food than sub and adults. Dehydration is also not a root cause of prolapse but can be a symptom of what causes it.

----------


## Sauzo

Well Pat seems to be not annoyed or scared of the substrate anymore lol. He is curled up on his perch behind a plant sleeping again. Guess he's powernapping for tonight as i would bet with no lump in him, he will be out trying to catch dinner as soon as the cage lights go out.

----------


## zina10

Pat probably views you as a giant rodent dispenser! He is trying to figure out what to do to make one fall out...LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Kcl_ (04-06-2018),_Sauzo_ (03-27-2018)

----------


## SDA

I can't wait until the first time you have to try and restrain Pat. It is a right of passage and may your wounds heal fast  :Razz:

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (03-27-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

> Pat probably views you as a giant rodent dispenser! He is trying to figure out what to do to make one fall out...LOL
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sad part is i can totally see that as he was all about coming to the front when he saw me messing around. Then once the door closed and the 'mouse dispenser' left, he went to up on top of a plant and focused on the substrate lol.

----------

_zina10_ (03-29-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

> I can't wait until the first time you have to try and restrain Pat. It is a right of passage and may your wounds heal fast


I've been bit by an almost 7 foot boa and a 6 foot boa. I've also had to unhook an upper lip from a tooth that went through it on a 8-9 foot retic. There is nothing a little 20 inch snake could do to surprise me unless it stood up and started shuffling across the floor singing "Hello my baby, Hello my honey' song haha.

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (03-27-2018),fluffykitten (03-28-2018),_jmcrook_ (05-24-2019),_Prognathodon_ (03-28-2018),_richardhind1972_ (03-28-2018),_Stearns84_ (03-28-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

Well, Pat shed last night. All in 1 piece again and took the king of poops and piss. He was saving that one up from his fuzzy mouse before he went into shed lol. It was the size of an adult rat or guinea pig poop. Anyways, i took him out on his perch and took a few pics and then tried to work with him. He wasnt really in the mood and stretched out and crawled back into his cage haha. Guess we work another day.

----------

Gio (04-08-2018),_jmcrook_ (04-06-2018),_Kcl_ (04-06-2018),_richardhind1972_ (04-06-2018),_Starscream_ (04-06-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (04-06-2018),_zina10_ (04-06-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

Great pics,I love the stripe right across his face thru his eyes 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------

_Sauzo_ (04-06-2018)

----------


## PiperPython

> I can't wait until the first time you have to try and restrain Pat. It is a right of passage and may your wounds heal fast


I had to help my little guy with some shed, and he swung around and got me - green tree python baby bites hurt more than one would think  :Razz:

----------


## Sauzo

I guess I'm lucky. Pat has never tried to bite me. He did bite the gal two times though haha. He usually will just hiss at me a little if he is feeling cranky and then tries to get back to his cage. Dottie hisses at me sometimes too if i bug her when she is out and about. It's more of just a drive by hissing as she keeps moving lol. Pat hissed today also when i was removing his shed and part of it fell on him. Guess he was alseep. He hissed a little, raised his head and turned it to look at the shed. Then turned back around and laid down again haha.

----------


## zina10

uhoh...


 :Smile: 




LOL

----------

_Pengil_ (04-07-2018),_Sauzo_ (04-06-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (04-06-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

> uhoh...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL


Maybe. I didnt really look for any green lol. I mostly was just making sure i didnt see any stuck shed on him as it all came off in 1 piece but the head was curled up and him being so small, i could get it completely uncurled. Got it uncurled enough to see the 2 eyes caps and that was it.

Then i was so excited to finally see him again, i put him down on my hand while he was on the perch. He hissed a little at me, looked around and then climbed on my hand in order to get closer to his cage door to the plants inside his door where he grabbed onto and went to the back perch under the heater to curl up and sleep more haha. So I guess we work on his social skills another day.

Would be neat if it was a little green. Not holding my breath though as from what everyone has told me, Biaks take the longest to color change and generally will go though changes their whole lives vs other locals that go through changes rapidly and are yellow one day and green the next week lol.

----------


## SDA

Hey since you have been running UV with Pat for a while now are you noticing any benefit? I am debating installing in Ganja's cage to help stimulate some health benefits but wanted to hear from you what your experience with Pat and UV has been?

Very familiar with UV lighting and restrictions needed so I have the setup all laid out just needing some first hand experience with GTP and UV stimulation.

----------


## Sauzo

> Hey since you have been running UV with Pat for a while now are you noticing any benefit? I am debating installing in Ganja's cage to help stimulate some health benefits but wanted to hear from you what your experience with Pat and UV has been?
> 
> Very familiar with UV lighting and restrictions needed so I have the setup all laid out just needing some first hand experience with GTP and UV stimulation.


Well, i honestly havent noticed any difference. I mean he does sometimes sleep close to the UVB and other days will sleep at the back behind his plant blocking the UVB. I mean he does his snaky stuff, hisses at me when he wants to be left alone but has never taken a shot at me. I mean it cant hurt and if you can set up safely, i would go for it. I'm still trying to figure out a way to mount them in the boa cages without having to butcher everything and install guards.

I was so excited to finally see him and whats he do when i put him down on my hand while he was on the perch, he hisses a little at me, climbs on my hand, stretches out and grabs his plant at the cage door, crawls in, turns around to look outside for about 5 mins, then turns around again and goes to sleep under his heater lol.

Then later that night, Gina shed too. She was more happy and came out while i messed with her. Also Vicky shed too and she just looked at me, though i might be offering food and when no food, she went behind her hide on the cool side. Such ingrates i say!!!  :Razz:

----------


## SDA

In the boa cage you might just want to think on using a screw in bulb type with a light cage like they use in Europe. Should provide UV light and be sturdy enough to handle boa destruction.

Like this (they even make angled cages so you can mount it on a horizontal wall if desired)

----------


## Sauzo

Yeah i've seen those and i know they have been used for years. Back when i was a teenager when dirt was new, the breeder i got my Nile Monitor from who also bred burms and retics used those in his cages. I just dont want something that obtrusive in the cage as i have 18 inch cages. I thought about using something like 22 inch T5 UVB tubes and then just using cable clamps along with screen to create my own screen caging. If i mounted them on the side between the side and top, i could just use a single piece of screen and cable clamp it on. Plus i can just drill a hole right on side so the wire is not seen or messed with.

----------


## Gio

> Well, Pat shed last night. All in 1 piece again and took the king of poops and piss. He was saving that one up from his fuzzy mouse before he went into shed lol. It was the size of an adult rat or guinea pig poop. Anyways, i took him out on his perch and took a few pics and then tried to work with him. He wasnt really in the mood and stretched out and crawled back into his cage haha. Guess we work another day.


That's a really nice animal, and a great choice to throw more diversity into a pretty wide ranging collection.

I keep lurking here. 

I'm sorry I missed the pictures.

----------

_Sauzo_ (04-08-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

> That's a really nice animal, and a great choice to throw more diversity into a pretty wide ranging collection.
> 
> I keep lurking here. 
> 
> I'm sorry I missed the pictures.


Thanks man. Yeah he is definitely different than my other stuff for sure. He a pretty good boy also. Hasnt taken any shots at me yet but he does get a little vocal when he doesnt want to be messed with haha. And maybe its just pythons but when he wants to go some direction, he goes, its like Caesar. Pat didnt want to play the bonding game so he hissed at me, climbed on my hand and reached out for his closest plant in the cage and crawled it. Then he turned around and stared outside for a bit and then went to sleep under his heater. Funny part is he had to climb on my hand to get to his plant to get to the inside of his cage so he did have to play the bonding game for about a minute haha.

----------

Gio (04-09-2018),_Kcl_ (04-09-2018),_richardhind1972_ (04-09-2018)

----------


## Gio

I'd love to see you get an Emerald Tree Boa next  :Smile: 


It will be very interesting when you start posting pictures of the color change.

----------

_Sauzo_ (04-09-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

> I'd love to see you get an Emerald Tree Boa next 
> 
> 
> It will be very interesting when you start posting pictures of the color change.


Lol. You know i thought about it but for some reason, their head just turns me off. Maybe its the size of it. GTPs have that smaller more slender head. But who knows. Once i get Pat his PVC cage, the 18x18x18 cube will be vacant and already set up for arboreal....it could be in the cards  :Wink: 

And yeah, no idea when Pat will change. Like i said, most people i talked to said Biaks change VERY slowly. So i expect Pat to be the little yellow ball for awhile.

----------

Gio (04-09-2018),_Kcl_ (04-09-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

Here's Pat sawing some zzz under his heater. Little guy is oblivious to what goes on around him unless you move his plant or touch him.....or he smells a mouse.....

----------

Gio (04-09-2018),_Kcl_ (04-09-2018),_Starscream_ (04-09-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

> I'd love to see you get an Emerald Tree Boa next 
> 
> 
> It will be very interesting when you start posting pictures of the color change.


I hate you Gio lol!! You got my gears turning and i started looking at more ETBs in the FB groups I'm a member of and i see not all of them have that really long wide face. So of them had pretty 'sexy' faces lol. Now I'm thinking of getting one of those instead of a Peruvian or red neo GTP lol. I mean i guess in a way you are helping me too since a Peruvian will set me back around $1000 and a red neo GTP is about the same price but it seems ETBs run around $500 or so.

But dang it!! You got me kind of wanting another arboreal snake lol.

----------

Gio (04-11-2018)

----------


## Gio

> I hate you Gio lol!! You got my gears turning and i started looking at more ETBs in the FB groups I'm a member of and i see not all of them have that really long wide face. So of them had pretty 'sexy' faces lol. Now I'm thinking of getting one of those instead of a Peruvian or red neo GTP lol. I mean i guess in a way you are helping me too since a Peruvian will set me back around $1000 and a red neo GTP is about the same price but it seems ETBs run around $500 or so.
> 
> But dang it!! You got me kind of wanting another arboreal snake lol.


Ha!

I'm hoping you pull the pin LOL!

Here's the thing, the fact that the species are completely unrelated but have almost exactly the same mannerisms is extremely interesting to me.

https://www.sciencedaily.com/terms/c..._evolution.htm


I'd love to hear about what you actually find out in keeping both species.

You have your BCC, Gina will never be equaled, unless the Peruvian is absolutely top of the line.

The ETB's are usually larger than GTP's and they are so beautiful.

I hate to fuel to your "addiction" but I can't do it, so you should LOL!

----------

_jmcrook_ (04-11-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

> Ha!
> 
> I'm hoping you pull the pin LOL!
> 
> Here's the thing, the fact that the species are completely unrelated but have almost exactly the same mannerisms is extremely interesting to me.
> 
> https://www.sciencedaily.com/terms/c..._evolution.htm
> 
> 
> ...


Lol. Yeah, i want an Amazon Basin ETB but they seem to be a lot harder find and considerably more expensive. I guess they are much more mellow and tolerant of handling. They also have the white line down the back with white triangles going down the side with a yellow belly. The Northern ETBs have the white lightning stripes but no white stripe down the spine. They also are much less tolerant and more prone to bite if pissed off. They have a white belly and they grow larger than the Amazon Basin ones.

And yeah, Gina is pretty nice. I'm pretty happy with her  :Smile:  And thanks.

If i get one, it wont be for at least 6 months. I need to take care of some higher priced billed atm and then decide whether i want to actually get Pat his 2x2x2 or 3x2x2 PVC cage. Kind of stuck waiting for Ali and Mark at AP to figure out the pricing on the smaller arboreal cages. Once i figure that out and get some stuff taken care of, I'll look into either an ETB, GTP or a Peruvian.

----------


## Aerries

Me and the hubby have made the call possibly getting either an Ammie or GTP in July at the next Repticon. Saw some beautiful Halloween phases and Biaks but Im still torn. I really love the Red Ammies. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_zina10_ (04-11-2018)

----------


## AbsoluteApril

> . The Northern ETBs have the white lightning stripes but no white stripe down the spine. They also are much less tolerant and more prone to bite if pissed off. They have a white belly and they grow larger than the Amazon Basin ones.


Bf and his dad got super lucky with their pair, they are the most tolerant ETBs I've ever met. I still can't get over how non-bitey and calm they are with handling.




> Me and the hubby have made the call possibly getting either an Ammie or GTP in July at the next Repticon. Saw some beautiful Halloween phases and Biaks but Im still torn. I really love the Red Ammies.


I'll always push for ATBs but that's just because they are one of my favorites. Wanted to make sure you were aware the orange on a 'halloween' phase fades with age (they are a version of normal garden phase).
Red ammies are what got me into ATBs.

----------


## Aerries

> Bf and his dad got super lucky with their pair, they are the most tolerant ETBs I've ever met. I still can't get over how non-bitey and calm they are with handling.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll always push for ATBs but that's just because they are one of my favorites. Wanted to make sure you were aware the orange on a 'halloween' phase fades with age (they are a version of normal garden phase).
> Red ammies are what got me into ATBs.


Yea I saw that when I was doing my research last week but it just seems so much harder to find the red Ammies unless anyone knows where to find em....okay Ill stay off this thread and start another one. Lol I dont wanna hijack.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (04-11-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

> Bf and his dad got super lucky with their pair, they are the most tolerant ETBs I've ever met. I still can't get over how non-bitey and calm they are with handling.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll always push for ATBs but that's just because they are one of my favorites. Wanted to make sure you were aware the orange on a 'halloween' phase fades with age (they are a version of normal garden phase).
> Red ammies are what got me into ATBs.


I'm hoping if i get a Northern, i get lucky like your BF and dad did lol. I think i got pretty lucky with Pat as he doesnt have the eat you attitude. He is more curious. So far, i havent been bit by reaching in and changing his little water dishes next to his perches even with him on them next to the water bowls. The most Pat does is perk up and turn his head and look at my hand. But he just sits there or a few times, he just turned back around and laid his head back down on his coils lol.

I like the ATBs but I'm just a sucker for the green snakes. Always wanted them since i was a 12 year old kid looking in the reptile books. So if i get a chance to live the dream twice with either another GTP or an ETB, think i gotta jump on it  :Smile:

----------


## Sauzo

I think Pat's cage is getting kind of small for him. Little dude has done some serious growing the past 3 months. Has shed 3 times for me and easily is a decent amount bigger than his cage. Caught the little booger out and about tonight doing his rounds. You can see how long he has gotten now. When i got him, he fit in one of those little deli cups with room to spare.

----------

C.Marie (06-09-2018),_dakski_ (04-12-2018),Gio (04-12-2018),_Kcl_ (04-12-2018),_MissterDog_ (04-12-2018),_Prognathodon_ (04-12-2018),_redshepherd_ (04-15-2018),_richardhind1972_ (04-12-2018),_Starscream_ (04-12-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (04-12-2018)

----------


## MissterDog

:Surprised: Wow! I could have sworn he was a tiny bunch of noodles not too long ago! Amazing how quickly he's growing  :Very Happy:  He always looks so stunning against all that green!

----------

_Sauzo_ (04-12-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

Man hes put some growth on


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------

_Sauzo_ (04-12-2018)

----------


## PiperPython

I need to make some perches like that for my baby gtp who looks just like Pat probably did a few months ago  :Smile: 

Love following Pat's adventures!

----------

_Sauzo_ (04-12-2018)

----------


## Team Slytherin

> Ha!
> 
> I'm hoping you pull the pin LOL!
> 
> Here's the thing, the fact that the species are completely unrelated but have almost exactly the same mannerisms is extremely interesting to me.
> 
> https://www.sciencedaily.com/terms/c..._evolution.htm
> 
> 
> ...


Got to agree with all of this logic!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (04-12-2018),_Sauzo_ (04-12-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

> Man hes put some growth on
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


I know right? I had to take a double take when he was out and about last night. Also he is much more bold. Little guy has some personality now. Last night he was at the front perch just watching me. He would move from left to right and track me lol. I think he was kind of a little chicken when i first got him but now that he has put on some bulk and length and is knows his cage, he is feeling more comfortable.




> I need to make some perches like that for my baby gtp who looks just like Pat probably did a few months ago 
> 
> Love following Pat's adventures!


Thanks. I just use oak dowels and a dremel and grind down 2 sides of each end so they slide into the cable clamp mounts. Keeps the perches from spinning and they are still east to remove. One thing though is dont keep the perches wet like misting the whole cage as the oak will eventually start to mold but they are easy enough to replace if they do. If i didnt plan on getting Pat a 3x2x2 or 2x2x2 by end of summer, i would really look into getting some manzanita wood branches and getting those 3M suction cup hooks. But with the PVC cage, i think i will do that instead. I personally love the look of real branches over PVC plus it gives the snake more varied width and more stuff to climb on for enrichment.

----------

_richardhind1972_ (04-13-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

> Wow! I could have sworn he was a tiny bunch of noodles not too long ago! Amazing how quickly he's growing  He always looks so stunning against all that green!


Lol he was. He was so small and only eating pinky mice. Now he is up to larger fuzzy mice. Like i said, i had to do a double take when he was out last night. He was in shed for the past week so i didnt really get to see him much but last night, he was out in force. Took a giant piss and dug around in the Reptile Prime, went in his water bowl to go swimming again and climbed all over the plants lol.

Almost feels like i am power feeding him but he only eats once a week which is what other people have told to stick with as he is a growing baby. Once he is on adult sized food, they told me to cut him back to every 2-3 weeks.

----------

_MissterDog_ (04-12-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

I think Pat is getting hungry. He's been out and about and today, he was sleeping on the front perch under his UVB which he seems to only do when hungry. He was sleeping in a complete goofy way with his head shoved down between his body and the perch. I tried to get a good pic but through the glass didnt turn out well and when i opened the door, he perked right up....which he doesnt do unless hungry lol. You can see his little beezer poking out the bottom of his coils lol.


Then when i opened the door of the cage, he popped up like a jack in the box and then laid back down when no food was coming haha.


Been 8 days since dinner so i guess I'll go buy the little booger a fuzzy mouse.

----------

Gio (04-15-2018),_redshepherd_ (04-15-2018),_richardhind1972_ (04-20-2018)

----------


## redshepherd

Omg... Gem sleeps like that too sometimes, it makes me laugh! Just looks like a pile of headless poop if someone didn't know what they're looking at LOL.

----------

_Sauzo_ (04-15-2018)

----------


## Gio

> I think Pat is getting hungry. He's been out and about and today, he was sleeping on the front perch under his UVB which he seems to only do when hungry. He was sleeping in a complete goofy way with his head shoved down between his body and the perch. I tried to get a good pic but through the glass didnt turn out well and when i opened the door, he perked right up....which he doesnt do unless hungry lol. You can see his little beezer poking out the bottom of his coils lol.
> 
> 
> Then when i opened the door of the cage, he popped up like a jack in the box and then laid back down when no food was coming haha.
> 
> 
> Been 8 days since dinner so i guess I'll go buy the little booger a fuzzy mouse.


Love it man!

Keep these pictures coming. That's my kind of cage setup!

----------


## Sauzo

> Omg... Gem sleeps like that too sometimes, it makes me laugh! Just looks like a pile of headless poop if someone didn't know what they're looking at LOL.


Yeah i catch Pat sleeping in all sorts of weird shapes and knots lol. Little weirdo snake.




> Love it man!
> 
> Keep these pictures coming. That's my kind of cage setup!


Wait until i get the PVC cage haha. I'm going to deck that one out. Still kicking the idea of either a 3x2x2 or 2x2x2. Kind of leaning towards the 2x2x2 though and if i need to upgrade later, it will give me another reason to get another GTP.

Plan on doing Pat's perches in Manzanita wood and will probably use 3M hooks and drill perpendicular holes on the ends of the perches. Then i can just mount the hooks with a big washer and bolt. I'll be able to easily lift the perches off the hooks and put them back on and being they are on hooks, they wont spin. Then i will probably use cable clamps to secure plastic plants from the ceiling of the cage to make hanging vines.

Still not sure if i want to go full bio with planted plants or just stick to potted plants.

Also still debating on if i want to do LEDs or just pay alittle extra and have Ali make me 2 tops for the cage, one with 2 dome cutouts for a UVB and one for daylight 5k bulb. Then the other top will just be solid if the cutouts dont work out. Also not having the LED put in by them, it gives me room to put the RHP against the back wall in the corner and just drill a hole through the back wall and mount it flush so no wiring is showing.

Still got time though as AP hasnt set a price for their 2x2x2 cages. Omg nm, they just put a price down for them now  :Smile:

----------


## Sauzo

Ok guys, this isnt usually a pic i show but i was floored at the size of this thing. I woke up to find the deuce of deuces in Pat's cage. Not sure where the little guy was packing this but good god. For reference, the leaf pointing at it is about 1-1.5 inches. It still amazes me the size of deuce snakes drop.

----------


## Sauzo

Pat contemplating the meaning of life....and what a quail Reptilink would taste like  :Razz:

----------

_Kcl_ (04-20-2018),_richardhind1972_ (04-19-2018),_Starscream_ (04-18-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

Pat taking a break at night. about 15 mins after lights out and Pat goes bananas all over. He does take about 10 mins breaks in between his laps lol. Think I'm going to go with a 3x2x2 AP cage. Even when just resting, he pretty darn long. You can see the left side of the cage where the plant suction cup is and the right side is just on the other side of the right plant. And he is only about 10 months old. And as much as he loves to run around at night, I think the extra length will do him good as length is more important than height.

----------

_Kcl_ (04-20-2018),_Prognathodon_ (04-20-2018),_richardhind1972_ (04-20-2018)

----------


## zina10

I had my Chondros in 4 foot Neodesha cages and at night they made use of every inch !! 

 :Smile:

----------


## Sauzo

> I had my Chondros in 4 foot Neodesha cages and at night they made use of every inch !!


I actually did kick around the idea of a 4x2x2 cage for Pat as it would stack on top of the other 4x2 cages thus freeing up space for me. Only problem is the center brace. I imagine trying to shoehorn 4 foot perches out one side would suck. I do it with the shelves no problem but there is also not a snake on the shelf.

Plus i'm not sure how easy it would be to find 4 foot natural wood perches.

The 3x2x2 has a center brace too but offers a single swing door option which I'll have to talk to Ali about when i order it. Maybe the 1 single door option has a different set up to brace the roof or maybe the doorway is narrower? Even with a center brace on the 3x2x2, its almost as deep as it long so getting perches out would be easier.

----------

_zina10_ (04-23-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

Lol i love GTPs. Went to feed Pat his weekly mouse and he was curled up on his perch under his heater. I put the mouse out from his face. He turned his face, flicked his tongue and then immediately started going crazy with wiggling the black end of his tail all over the perch next to him haha. I then slowly moved the mouse over to his tail and he zapped it. Little booger must have been really hungry as last week, i fed him a smaller than usual one. Wish i would have known he was going to do what he did, would have loved to have gotten pics or even better a video. Pat is such a character. Almost as much personality as Caesar.

Also, yesterday i went to stir his substrate, pull his plants down and wash them off and stuff. Pat didnt even move the whole time even though he was the only thing in the cage on a perch lol. Well when i went to put the plant back up, i guess i touched him with it and it must have woke him up because he turned around, hissed at the plant and then crawled to the other side of the perch and curled back up and went back to sleep. He is so grumpy when you wake him up. Otherwise, he is pretty relaxed and inquisitive, just dont interrupt his beauty sleep haha.

----------

_jmcrook_ (04-22-2018),_Prognathodon_ (04-23-2018),_richardhind1972_ (04-23-2018),_Team Slytherin_ (04-26-2018),_zina10_ (04-23-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

Alright, time for a new Pat pic. Here he is lounging it up. I know he's awake because he was turned his head to look at my hand when i reached in to change his water on his elevated perch which is by him. I am really surprised the little booger has never taken a shot at me even when my hand was within inches of him. He just turns his head and looks at it and then either sits there or goes back to sleep. When he smells a mouse though, he definitely perks up lol.

----------

_Prognathodon_ (04-27-2018),_richardhind1972_ (04-26-2018)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

What an awesome critter. I love how his pattern continues through his eyes.

----------

_Sauzo_ (04-25-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

> What an awesome critter. I love how his pattern continues through his eyes.


Thanks man. He is pretty awesome. Wish i would have gotten into them 30 years ago lol.

----------


## Sauzo

Ok, caught Pat out and about at night as it has been a few days since he ate so i think he is cruising around to get his pooper primed as you can see he has a little sausage butt going lol. He usually starts cruising around at day 3-4 after his meal and drops a deuce. But here are some pics to give you an idea of how much this worm has grown. When i got him back on December 27th, I was concerned that the 18x18x18 would be too big for him. Now it's been almost exactly 4 months and now i am thinking he is getting too big for the cage lol. He's like Caesar.....eat, poop, cause trouble, repeat. And he still has no green on him yet. Read some comments from a few guys with biaks and they said, it can take 2 years for them to start changing and last as much as 5 years. They are very slow at changing and usually do it over years rather than days or weeks like other locals. Also they said, biaks are a mixed bag on what they change to. Some keep a lot of yellow, some get a lot of green, some get a mix. That's why they like biaks. It's a surprise with each one but they all tend to be a bit angry lol. Luckily Pat seems pretty laid back. He's just cranky if you wake him up and will hiss at you and move elsewhere to curl back up lol. But anyways, i cant wait to see what colors and pattern this little guy gets.

----------

_Avsha531_ (04-27-2018),C.Marie (06-09-2018),Gio (04-26-2018),_Godzilla78_ (04-26-2018),_jmcrook_ (04-26-2018),_Kcl_ (04-26-2018),_Prognathodon_ (04-27-2018),_richardhind1972_ (04-26-2018),_Starscream_ (04-26-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

Alright, was a nice warm and sunny day today but of course i had limited time. So here is only a couple pics i snapped of Pat for his first day outside. Then we worked on interpersonal skills which he only half heartedly attempted. I could tell he wasnt so much into it as when he gets a little upset, he doesnt bite, he seems to stand up and try and find a higher place to go lol. So i ended up letting him crawl back into his cage. Nice slow baby steps so each outing is enjoying and enriching and not terror and fear. Also he has a little white spot on his head which is kind of hard to see unless you get the right amount and angle of lighting. Could this be the start of Pat changing colors!!??? We will see!!!

----------

_Avsha531_ (04-27-2018),C.Marie (06-09-2018),_dakski_ (04-26-2018),Gio (04-26-2018),_GpBp_ (05-03-2018),_Kcl_ (04-26-2018),_Prognathodon_ (04-27-2018),_richardhind1972_ (04-27-2018),_Starscream_ (04-26-2018)

----------


## Gio

> Alright, was a nice warm and sunny day today but of course i had limited time. So here is only a couple pics i snapped of Pat for his first day outside. Then we worked on interpersonal skills which he only half heartedly attempted. I could tell he wasnt so much into it as when he gets a little upset, he doesnt bite, he seems to stand up and try and find a higher place to go lol. So i ended up letting him crawl back into his cage. Nice slow baby steps so each outing is enjoying and enriching and not terror and fear. Also he has a little white spot on his head which is kind of hard to see unless you get the right amount and angle of lighting. Could this be the start of Pat changing colors!!??? We will see!!!


Neon lights aren't that bright!
Smoking hot.

----------

_Sauzo_ (04-27-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

> Neon lights aren't that bright!
> Smoking hot.


Lol yeah Pat is pretty freakin bright. Even in a semi dark room when watching TV, i can still see him/her/it from far away when he is out front playing on his front perches.

----------

_jmcrook_ (04-27-2018),_richardhind1972_ (04-27-2018)

----------


## Skyrivers

She glows in the dark! :Surprised:  :Very Happy:

----------

_Sauzo_ (04-27-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

Well i pulled the trigger and talked to Ali and ordered Pat an A10 24x24x36 cage. Ended up just getting the LEDs installed and I'll install my own RHP and figure out a set up for a small UVB tube.

----------

_Aerries_ (04-27-2018),_Avsha531_ (05-02-2018),_jmcrook_ (04-28-2018),_Starscream_ (04-27-2018),_zina10_ (04-27-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

Caught little Pat out being a weirdo tonight. Been 3 days since dinner and like clockwork, he dropped a deuce and piss and is out in force. He was practicing his 'spider snake' across the top of the cage. Bad pic but i had to get it quick as he doesnt sit still too long when its poop night and he is empty lol.

----------

_Avsha531_ (05-02-2018),_Kcl_ (05-02-2018),_Prognathodon_ (05-02-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

And to continue the Pat thread, here is lights out for Pat and he is to the races again. I cant wait to get his 2x2x3 AP cage. Going to set up like 5 or 6 perches all different heights so the little booger can climb t his hearts desire.

----------

_Avsha531_ (05-04-2018),_jmcrook_ (05-03-2018),_Kcl_ (05-03-2018),_Prognathodon_ (05-03-2018),_richardhind1972_ (05-03-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

I swear, i think my snakes are broken. I feed them nice sized prey like 95% of the time. Dont make them wait too long inbetween meals yet they beg for more ALL the time lol. Louie ate his weaned rat and then struck the glass door every time i walked by the cage for over an hour. Everyone else watched me like a hawk. Caesar followed me around back and forth at the front of the cage even with a decent size lump from the guinea pig in him. And best of all, Pat the garbage can......he ate his biggest meal yet about 6 hours ago and guess what...the little booger is out trying to catch more dinner with his little tail haha. He was wiggling it like a madman and has the giant pupils going haha.

----------

_richardhind1972_ (05-06-2018)

----------


## RickyNY

What a great looking snake Sauzo! I hope not to make the same mistake and wait 30 years to get one  :Wink: . The thing is I don't like them green, I wish the would stay yellow all their life.  :Very Happy:

----------

_Sauzo_ (05-06-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

> What a great looking snake Sauzo! I hope not to make the same mistake and wait 30 years to get one . The thing is I don't like them green, I wish the would stay yellow all their life.


Thanks. And if you want a yellow snake for a long time, buy a biak. I guess they take forever and a day to change and some actually keep a lot of the yellow. I was told it can take up to 5 years for a biak to completely change. It's a mixed bag with them i heard which is why i guess crossing biaks with other locals to make designer GTPs is pretty popular.

----------


## AnnieHeart

Nice!! :Smile:

----------

_Sauzo_ (05-06-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

Lights out and Pat is up and waiting for dinner lol. I love his little winking emoji face on the top of his head.

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-08-2018),C.Marie (05-16-2018),_jmcrook_ (05-08-2018),_Reinz_ (05-08-2018),_richardhind1972_ (05-08-2018)

----------


## jmcrook

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Aerries

I REALLLLLY can not wait till I have my own in July. Im hopefully going to be able to get my boy/girl then. Repticon is in Kissimmee in July so Ill get everything I need there and hopefully S&J Reptiles will have one that I really like, I really want a green/blue locality still learning that aspect of GTPs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

That emoji head stamp is awesome!

----------

_Sauzo_ (05-08-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

> I REALLLLLY can not wait till I have my own in July. Im hopefully going to be able to get my boy/girl then. Repticon is in Kissimmee in July so Ill get everything I need there and hopefully S&J Reptiles will have one that I really like, I really want a green/blue locality still learning that aspect of GTPs
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you are looking for a blue/green one, then get either a sorong type or Jayapura type. Also from what i have been told, reds tend to get more blue as adults. My next GTP i want is a red Sorong type or Jayapura type.

You can also look at designer ones which are usually outcrosses but those tend to be thousands of dollars. Not sure how much you are looking to spend but some of the awesome blues i have seen are going for $3000+ which is a bit out of my range right now lol. Also just because parents were blue doesnt mean baby will be blue. Just remember that. 

And yeah, Ian at S&J has nice stuff but you will pay for a red neo lol. I'm hoping to get a red neo around August or so...or maybe an ETB lol.

----------

_Aerries_ (05-08-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

Pat clearly was not happy with the size food he got a few days ago lol. He usually only comes out to the front perch when hungry at night and caudal lures all night. Today he came out in the day lol. I think his fuzzy mice are getting small. He is probably close to being ready for small hopper mice now. The guy is just a eating, pooping, growing machine lol.

----------

C.Marie (05-16-2018),_Kcl_ (05-16-2018),_Prognathodon_ (05-16-2018)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> Pat clearly was not happy with the size food he got a few days ago lol. He usually only comes out to the front perch when hungry at night and caudal lures all night. Today he came out in the day lol. I think his fuzzy mice are getting small. He is probably close to being ready for small hopper mice now. The guy is just a eating, pooping, growing machine lol.


when do we get a caudal luring video?!

----------

C.Marie (05-16-2018),_jmcrook_ (05-16-2018),_Sauzo_ (05-15-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

> when do we get a caudal luring video?!


Haha, I'll have to learn how to make videos with my pocket camera.

----------

_Kcl_ (05-16-2018)

----------


## C.Marie

His gorgeous little fella , congratulations 💟 just make sure to get some video love to Ceaser as well 😉

----------


## Sauzo

> His gorgeous little fella , congratulations 💟 just make sure to get some video love to Ceaser as well 😉


Lol, that would be a lot of work. Caesar never sits still when out. I could make a video of me giving him some petting though i guess as he is pretty quiet during the petting sessions lol.

----------

C.Marie (05-16-2018),_Kcl_ (05-16-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

Well i found something that pisses Pat off....the computer router lights lol. I was sitting with him on his little perch next to me while i did stuff on the computer and he struck out 2 times at the router with the blinking lights. So i moved and let him sit half on my hand and he calmed down. After about 5 mins of letting him get used to being out of the cage, i offered him back into his front high perch in the cage. He decided he wanted to sit on my hand more lol. After a couple mins of standing there with him on my hand, i kind of coaxed him onto his perch lol.

----------

C.Marie (05-16-2018),_richardhind1972_ (05-17-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

Ok guys, made a little video here of Pat trying to caudal lure my finger. Sorry about the bad quality and really dark lighting but if i use lights, Pat wont caudal lure lol. But if you watch the right side of his body, you will see his little black tail wiggling on himself and the perch next to him until he gets upset that no food is coming and starts to move at the end of the video lol.

----------

C.Marie (06-08-2018),_Kcl_ (05-20-2018),_MissterDog_ (05-20-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (05-28-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

It says the video is unavailable
Was quite looking forward to seeing this

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------

_Aerries_ (05-20-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

Try it now. This is the first video i made so i think i had it set to private instead of just unlisted.

And it's nothing to get excited about lol. It is pretty dark as i really have no idea what im doing with the camera and i cant go bright room as Pat wouldnt caudal lure then.

----------

_richardhind1972_ (05-20-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

Yes I can see it now, his little tail is well cute


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------

_Sauzo_ (05-20-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

> Yes I can see it now, his little tail is well cute
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


Lol yeah he does this every night. Doesnt matter if he eats or not, he is always out front at night trying to caudal lure me whenever i go over there to look at him haha.

----------

_richardhind1972_ (05-21-2018)

----------


## MissterDog

Why wont you just COME HERE and eat this worm

----------

_Sauzo_ (05-20-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

Pat's getting ready to shed. You can see his full on hazy coloring. He also wasnt too much into his fuzzy mouse but after some furious wiggling and rubbing on him even after he hissed at it a few times, he finally caved and ate it lol. So Pat is another snake down that will eat in shed. Not gung ho like Caesar in shed but he still ate. Also starting to learn with Pat, when he sits under his heater, it means he's getting ready to shed. Seems all the snakes do that before shedding. It's like they are simmering the body juices before shedding lol.

----------

_Avsha531_ (05-25-2018),fluffykitten (05-27-2018),_jmcrook_ (05-25-2018),_richardhind1972_ (05-25-2018),_Starscream_ (05-25-2018),_zina10_ (05-25-2018)

----------


## fluffykitten

He's looking great  :Smile:

----------

_Sauzo_ (05-28-2018)

----------


## Apiratenamedjohn

gorgeous! love the way the green tree pythons look.

----------

_Sauzo_ (05-28-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

Thanks. Just wish he/she would hurry up and get some green on him/her. I'm dying here lol. On the flip side though, guess I'll have a yellow snake for a very long time as Biaks are the slowest to change and sometimes hold most of their yellow.

Guess some people try and sell them off as High Yellows since it sometimes take a couple years for them to start changing colors lol.

----------


## Sauzo

And we have a fresh shed Pat aka BP on a stick lol! Another perfect one piece shed. I expect to see him on the front perch tonight trying to caudal lure me.

----------

C.Marie (05-28-2018),_Stearns84_ (05-29-2018)

----------


## C.Marie

Such a good looking fresh coat of paint that handsome fella has, when will he start getting his green coloring?

----------

_Sauzo_ (05-28-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

> Such a good looking fresh coat of paint that handsome fella has, when will he start getting his green coloring?


Thanks. Well, being he's Biak, i have been told it can take anywhere from 2 years to 5 years for them to start and complete their color change. most other locale GTPs start and are done about 1-2 years but Biaks take forever. They also have the biggest variation in their change. Most GTPs will turn green with either blue or white depending on the locale but with Biaks, some will hold lots of yellow, some will get lots of green, some with get speckles of yellow and green, it's all a grab bag with them.

----------

C.Marie (06-02-2018)

----------


## fluffykitten

> Thanks. Just wish he/she would hurry up and get some green on him/her. I'm dying here lol



Lol I guess I'm tho opposite I love the yellow color and patterns. Tho I can't wait to see him either when he changes to green and blue, my two favorite colors lol.

----------


## Skyrivers

I just want you to know that when I place my order, IT IS ALL YOUR FOUGHT! LOL. He looks great. 





> And we have a fresh shed Pat aka BP on a stick lol! Another perfect one piece shed. I expect to see him on the front perch tonight trying to caudal lure me.

----------

_Sauzo_ (05-30-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

> Lol I guess I'm tho opposite I love the yellow color and patterns. Tho I can't wait to see him either when he changes to green and blue, my two favorite colors lol.


I like the yellow color too as he is neon yellow and literally looks like he glows haha. But i want to see the green too. Guess it worked out good that i got a Biak as they hold yellows and gain green. Some even keep most of the yellow and only gain a little green which would be pretty awesome. But we'll see as Biaks are just a grab bag on what you end up with.




> I just want you to know that when I place my order, IT IS ALL YOUR FOUGHT! LOL. He looks great.


Thanks. And be sure you have the cage and everything set up. I went through 3 cages in about 3 days for Pat. I started him out in a little 6 qt tub which he hated and grounded himself plus i had a hard time maintaining a temp gradient. So i switched him to a 25 qt tub which he liked a lot more and perched and i could do a better job at a gradient but i couldnt see him as it was a tub lol. So i said screw it and got him the Zoo Med 18x18x18 cube and he liked that too and i liked it as well. Now i got his AP cage on order which i actually changed it today from the 2x2x3 to a T5 3x2x2 with sliding glass doors, RHP and LED. I'll just go with less perches. Saw a few set ups of T5s on the GTP FB boards and after talking to a few people with them, i guess they work well so I was convinced to switch even though i still think a 3 foot high cage would be better but we'll see. Worst case, i can order a custom 3x2x3 AP cage and then sell the T5.

But anyways, be sure you have the set up all ready to go before you get the GTP. I consider myself fairly experienced with reptiles and i think i got lucky with how much moving around of cages with Pat and everything and the fact he still ate like a champ during the whole cage shiftings.

----------

C.Marie (06-02-2018)

----------


## Skyrivers

For sure. I have a couple already to set up but waiting on moving (trying to be good) right now. Will post photos of snake room when I get the new house. 






> I like the yellow color too as he is neon yellow and literally looks like he glows haha. But i want to see the green too. Guess it worked out good that i got a Biak as they hold yellows and gain green. Some even keep most of the yellow and only gain a little green which would be pretty awesome. But we'll see as Biaks are just a grab bag on what you end up with.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. And be sure you have the cage and everything set up. I went through 3 cages in about 3 days for Pat. I started him out in a little 6 qt tub which he hated and grounded himself plus i had a hard time maintaining a temp gradient. So i switched him to a 25 qt tub which he liked a lot more and perched and i could do a better job at a gradient but i couldnt see him as it was a tub lol. So i said screw it and got him the Zoo Med 18x18x18 cube and he liked that too and i liked it as well. Now i got his AP cage on order which i actually changed it today from the 2x2x3 to a T5 3x2x2 with sliding glass doors, RHP and LED. I'll just go with less perches. Saw a few set ups of T5s on the GTP FB boards and after talking to a few people with them, i guess they work well so I was convinced to switch even though i still think a 3 foot high cage would be better but we'll see. Worst case, i can order a custom 3x2x3 AP cage and then sell the T5.
> 
> But anyways, be sure you have the set up all ready to go before you get the GTP. I consider myself fairly experienced with reptiles and i think i got lucky with how much moving around of cages with Pat and everything and the fact he still ate like a champ during the whole cage shiftings.

----------


## Sauzo

Think someone is hungry....only time i see Pat perching on the front perch during the day is when he wants dinner. Also the past few nights, he has been on the rampage lol.

----------

C.Marie (06-08-2018),_redshepherd_ (06-08-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

Lol now as the day wears on, Pat is becoming more forward with his demand for food....maybe i need to run to the pet shop and pick up a FT fuzzy mouse......

----------

C.Marie (06-08-2018),_MissterDog_ (06-08-2018)

----------


## Aerries

Lol Daenerys is exactly the same way lmao....give me an hour and Ill show u what I mean lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## C.Marie

Such a cutie pie, looking for seconds me thinks😉 big brother Ceaser be proud lol good thing snake don't trade secrets or he probably teach him mashing your face equals bigger more frequent dinner 😅 great picture 👍

----------

_jmcrook_ (06-08-2018),_Sauzo_ (06-08-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

> Such a cutie pie, looking for seconds me thinks😉 big brother Ceaser be proud lol good thing snake don't trade secrets or he probably teach him mashing your face equals bigger more frequent dinner 😅 great picture 👍


Oh i think he has been talking to Caesar. i woke up this morning to a nice hole dug in the corner of floor of the cage as well as substrate pushed around.....I dont think Pat got the memo that GTPs shouldnt be digging in the dirt lol. Last night before i went to bed, he was all over the place climbing up on the potted plants, on the pots, down on the floor cruising around, all over the perches, shoving his head into the corner of the cage and sliding it upward. The little guy is a terror when its a day before dinner day. Like an arboreal Caesar haha.

----------

C.Marie (06-09-2018)

----------


## Goblin

SO beautiful! That is one of my dream snakes!

----------


## Sauzo

> SO beautiful! That is one of my dream snakes!


Thanks. Me too and only took about 30 years for the dream to reach fruition lol. Pretty darn happy now though. Just gave Pat his fuzzy mouse. The minute i opened the cage, the little bugger took a shot at the air lol. Guess he smelled dinner. I showed him the food and he looked at it for a minute and did the head clamp on it with his mouth haha.

Little booger looks fairly happy now. Cant see the food in his belly as its on the back section hanging off the perch lol. He packs those large fuzzy mice down in record time. Easily one of the quickest eaters i got.

----------

C.Marie (06-09-2018)

----------


## RickyNY

I love Pat!!
Will she change color as she grows?

Edit: I feel dumb. Something tells me they are called green tree python for reason, haha.

----------

_richardhind1972_ (06-09-2018),_Sauzo_ (06-09-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

Thanks. Yeah, he'll change one day. Biaks can take years to change. They are the longest to change out of GTPs and some retain a lot of yellow too. I'm still waiting to find a single green scale on Pat but he is still only about 11 months old or so. So hopefully soon.

----------

_richardhind1972_ (06-09-2018),_RickyNY_ (06-12-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

Was looking at Pat tonight while he sat on his front perch and couldnt help but notice how much he has grown. Got the little worm back on Dec 29th and he is so much bigger now sitting on his perches. I even upgraded the size of his perches from little 1/4 inch ones when i got him to 1/2 inch ones a couple months ago. He's got some hanging girth to him now lol. And he's also got a much more substantial head to him as well. Starting to look more like a GTP every day lol. And i love his little winking emoji head mark haha.

----------

C.Marie (06-12-2018),_Dxw425_ (06-12-2018),Gio (06-13-2018),_jmcrook_ (06-12-2018),_Prognathodon_ (06-15-2018),_richardhind1972_ (06-12-2018),_RickyNY_ (06-12-2018),_Skyrivers_ (06-12-2018)

----------


## Skyrivers

So love Pat. Beautiful for sure. 




> Was looking at Pat tonight while he sat on his front perch and couldnt help but notice how much he has grown. Got the little worm back on Dec 29th and he is so much bigger now sitting on his perches. I even upgraded the size of his perches from little 1/4 inch ones when i got him to 1/2 inch ones a couple months ago. He's got some hanging girth to him now lol. And he's also got a much more substantial head to him as well. Starting to look more like a GTP every day lol. And i love his little winking emoji head mark haha.

----------

_Sauzo_ (06-12-2018)

----------


## C.Marie

Pat is getting big, congratulations such a handsome little fella  :Wink:

----------

_Sauzo_ (06-12-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

> Pat is getting big, congratulations such a handsome little fella


He is. He's grown like a weed lol. Last night he was out in force. Dropped a big deuce in the front of the cage on the floor. I decided to play roulette and open the door at night and reach in to scoop up the poop with Pat sitting stretched out half on a plant and his top front perch. Surprisingly he didnt take a shot at me. He just looked at me and sat there lol. Pat is so laid back. Like i said, only time i have seen him lose it was when he saw the blinking green lights on the router. He unleashed the rage and took 2 quick shots at it until i moved him away haha. And of course, what would a post be without a pic of Pat!! Pat doing his impression of a 'BP on a stick'  :Smile:

----------

C.Marie (06-13-2018),Gio (06-13-2018),_Kcl_ (06-14-2018)

----------


## C.Marie

Great picture,  so Pat just does his business on his perch? Or does he come down to relieve himself always curious about that? :Embarassed:

----------


## Sauzo

> Great picture,  so Pat just does his business on his perch? Or does he come down to relieve himself always curious about that?


I think most GTPs poop off the perch but Pat is a weirdo and likes to come down and poop on the floor. He also likes to dig and play around in the damp Reptile Prime. I find all kinds of dig spots and pushed substrate in the morning. Last night he was all over the floor, the plant pots, the live plants, fake plants, perches, he was just going bananas last night and cruising all over.

He even tried to caudal lure me a little when i went over to stare at him on the front perch. I call the 'pat wave' lol. When i wiggle a finger at him to say 'hi', he wiggles his tail at me to say 'hi' back. Just kidding but he does do that haha.

----------

C.Marie (06-13-2018),_Kcl_ (06-14-2018)

----------


## C.Marie

Sounds like a true gentleman,  always pictured them shooting their business every which way, made them a little less appealing in my book  :Embarassed:  that and everyone saying they are mean but your is polite and excuse himself to answer nature's call plus a sweetie some people just have collection too cool for words  :Good Job:

----------


## Gio

> He is. He's grown like a weed lol. Last night he was out in force. Dropped a big deuce in the front of the cage on the floor. I decided to play roulette and open the door at night and reach in to scoop up the poop with Pat sitting stretched out half on a plant and his top front perch. Surprisingly he didnt take a shot at me. He just looked at me and sat there lol. Pat is so laid back. Like i said, only time i have seen him lose it was when he saw the blinking green lights on the router. He unleashed the rage and took 2 quick shots at it until i moved him away haha. And of course, what would a post be without a pic of Pat!! Pat doing his impression of a 'BP on a stick'


He looks great man!

Love the arboreal stuff,,,, I just dig it for whatever reason.

----------

_Sauzo_ (06-13-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

> Sounds like a true gentleman,  always pictured them shooting their business every which way, made them a little less appealing in my book  that and everyone saying they are mean but your is polite and excuse himself to answer nature's call plus a sweetie some people just have collection too cool for words


Well, most biaks are rather tempermental. Also biaks are the largest of the GTPs iirc. They also dont necessarily turn full green. Some keep a lot of yellow, some more green, some a mix of both. With biaks, you just never know which is why i see a lot of people liking to mix biaks into breeding projects.

Not sure why Pat is so laid back but i wont complain lol. I've seen other people with really mellow biaks too. I personally think each snake is going to have its own temper and it also helps if you raise them in a nonstressful environment where the snake doesnt really have to worry much. Like i said, i interact with all my snakes a lot, not necessarily taking them out of the cages and parading them around 24/7 but i always leave a door open when im around and pet them and stuff when i change water. So they always have some sort of interaction unless they are in a hide, then i leave them alone unless they willingly come out to say 'hi' lol.

Plus sometimes, certain ones want more interaction time. Rosey recently has really been wanting the attention where she was pretty much content with being in a hide and quiet for past couple months. You learn to read them after keeping them for a long time.

----------

C.Marie (06-14-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

Haha someone wants dinner. Pat is out on the front perch during the day. He only does that when he wants dinner which means from day 7+, you will catch the little bugger on the front perch during the day. I'm making everyone wait an extra 3 days for food. Let them all get good and hungry a little bit. Plus when all the little boas and Pat are hungry, i see them out much more lol.

----------

C.Marie (06-15-2018),_EL-Ziggy_ (06-15-2018),_jmcrook_ (06-15-2018),_richardhind1972_ (06-16-2018),_Stearns84_ (06-17-2018)

----------


## C.Marie

Pats little tail is going to be exhausted from all that shaking around in three days, but I can totally see why you like him out in the open such a handsome fella,  will Ceaser get his dinner in three days too? Just curious if you tried to keep the majority of your collection eating on the same day. Great picture thank you for sharing  :Good Job:

----------


## Sauzo

> Pats little tail is going to be exhausted from all that shaking around in three days, but I can totally see why you like him out in the open such a handsome fella,  will Ceaser get his dinner in three days too? Just curious if you tried to keep the majority of your collection eating on the same day. Great picture thank you for sharing


Yeah Caesar will get dinner then too. I'm trying to get everyone as close as possible but it will never always on the same day as the 2 big boas eat usually every month, the little boas eat every 2-3 weeks, dumerils is every 2-3 weeks, Dottie is every 6 months or so lol.....really she just eats whenever she wants, i just offer her food every 2-3 weeks, and Caesar is going to every 2 weeks now too. Pat is every 7-10 days but might start doing a little longer, maybe every 2 weeks for him too as he is nice and filled out now.

----------

C.Marie (06-16-2018)

----------


## C.Marie

Well at least Dottie  keeps the food bill down a little  :Wink:  sounds like your fellas eat you out of house a and home if you let them  :ROFL:  but they are fabulous either way :Very Happy:

----------

_Sauzo_ (06-16-2018)

----------


## Stearns84

> Yeah Caesar will get dinner then too. I'm trying to get everyone as close as possible but it will never always on the same day as the 2 big boas eat usually every month, the little boas eat every 2-3 weeks, dumerils is every 2-3 weeks, Dottie is every 6 months or so lol.....really she just eats whenever she wants, i just offer her food every 2-3 weeks, and Caesar is going to every 2 weeks now too. Pat is every 7-10 days but might start doing a little longer, maybe every 2 weeks for him too as he is nice and filled out now.


Every 2 weeks for Caesar? Are you sure he isn't broken?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

_jmcrook_ (06-17-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

> Every 2 weeks for Caesar? Are you sure he isn't broken?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I'm surprised too. So far, everyone was supposed to eat on the 15th and its now the 17th and everyone is doing good. They are much more alert and explore more at night though haha. And Pat is living on his front perch now lol. But Caesar is still just being Caesar, no pushing except in the morning after his cage builds up humidity from the cypress. Him and Rosey both are at the front until i open a door and let the humidity drop some. Then they both go to sleep. I think Caesar is finally done with his 'baby' growing so he isnt so food driven anymore.

----------

C.Marie (06-17-2018)

----------


## Stearns84

How's pat?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

_Sauzo_ (07-08-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

> How's pat?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Just being Pat. Causing trouble at night. Digs around in the substrate, climbs ALL over the place. Sits on a perch and flips over upside down and stares out the front of the cage. Never had a snake sit there with it's head upside down just looking out the door for a while, then flip over and go crawling off. Waiting for his AP cage to hopefully ship out end of this month.

----------

_Kcl_ (07-09-2018),_Stearns84_ (07-09-2018)

----------


## Stearns84

> Just being Pat. Causing trouble at night. Digs around in the substrate, climbs ALL over the place. Sits on a perch and flips over upside down and stares out the front of the cage. Never had a snake sit there with it's head upside down just looking out the door for a while, then flip over and go crawling off. Waiting for his AP cage to hopefully ship out end of this month.


Can't wait to see the new enclosure when it gets here!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

_jmcrook_ (07-10-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

> Can't wait to see the new enclosure when it gets here!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Yeah, same. And here is an updated Pat, looking pretty much the same.

----------

_jmcrook_ (07-10-2018),_richardhind1972_ (07-10-2018),_Stearns84_ (07-10-2018)

----------


## C.Marie

My word what are you feeding him :Wink: , seems like only yesterday he was a wee little tiny spaghetti noodle hanging off a straw for a perch now he a big beautiful boy. Congratulations you really are a really amazing person and care giver to your magnificent collection  :Number1:

----------

_Sauzo_ (07-10-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

> My word what are you feeding him, seems like only yesterday he was a wee little tiny spaghetti noodle hanging off a straw for a perch now he a big beautiful boy. Congratulations you really are a really amazing person and care giver to your magnificent collection


Lol thanks. He eats large fuzzy mice every 10-14 days. 

And yeah, he was so tiny when i got him. Now when it is close to dinner time and he is out and about at night, he easily reaches the floor of the cage from his top perch and can basically stretch along one whole side of his 18x18x18 cube and almost a second side as well. But he doesnt really move much except from his spot on the back perch to his spot on the front perch unless he is hungry.

----------

C.Marie (07-10-2018)

----------


## C.Marie

What is the largest prey item that GTP will get to I think the way your little fella is growing like a boss Pat might want to eat some of Ceasers dinners  :ROFL:

----------


## jmcrook

Man Im kinda envious of that critter tbh. I wont let myself have one until Im good and settled somewhere though. Too fragile for me to want to move one every year or two or three. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Sauzo_ (07-10-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

> Man I’m kinda envious of that critter tbh. I won’t let myself have one until I’m good and settled somewhere though. Too fragile for me to want to move one every year or two or three. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, Pat has definitely grown on me. But i wanted a GTP since a kid. Not sure how fragile they are. I moved Pat between like 3 cages in about 4 days when i got him lol. He grounded himself in the 6 qt tub which is what everyone recommended. Once i moved him to the 25 qt and then the Zoo Med 18x18x18 cube, he went back to perching. He really hated the 6 qt tub with plastic coat hanger perches. Ironic as that is what everyone recommends for neonates.

I'm sure you would be fine as long as you got a yearling. I mean a neonate would probably be fine too assuming you didnt move when you got him and he had at least 6 months to get settled in.

And the best part of all, GTPs stay fairly small and dont need lots of room. I think Biaks are the largest of the GTPs getting to like 4 feet or so for females.

Heck compared to even a boa, GTPs are simple. I scoop out a poop/pee every 4-5 days and feed him a FT fuzzy mouse every 10-14 days.

----------

_jmcrook_ (07-10-2018),_Kcl_ (07-10-2018)

----------


## Skyrivers

He looks great. Keep showing him off. With my collection complete for now I will not be getting one of these guys. I have to live vicariously through you. So beautiful.

----------

C.Marie (07-23-2018)

----------


## Stearns84

> Yeah, same. And here is an updated Pat, looking pretty much the same.


Wow, stunning. How is pat with handling? Seems like they are 100% for it or 100% against it. Never an in between.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------


## Sauzo

> What is the largest prey item that GTP will get to I think the way your little fella is growing like a boss Pat might want to eat some of Ceasers dinners


A full grown adult female can take a small rat at its largest but most people keep them on mice. I dont plan to ever feed Pat a rat.




> Wow, stunning. How is pat with handling? Seems like they are 100% for it or 100% against it. Never an in between.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I dont really handle him. Last time i did, he was fine. I dont pick him off his perch. I just remove the perch with him on it and he is fine and curious. Sometimes he will climb down the perch and onto my hand to see whats up. I do put my hands next to him every couple days to change water and he either will perk up and look at my hand and flick his tongue and then go back to sleep or just sit there looking at my hand. He has never struck at me. Mostly just hisses when he is pissy and wants to be left alone. If the hissing doesnt work, he will wander off to the other end of the perch or a different perch.

----------

C.Marie (07-20-2018),_jmcrook_ (07-10-2018),_Stearns84_ (07-10-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

Guess Pat enjoys the weird sleeping poses.
[IMG][/IMG]

----------

C.Marie (07-20-2018),Gio (07-19-2018)

----------


## Gio

> Guess Pat enjoys the weird sleeping poses.
> [IMG][/IMG]


Pat is gorgeous!

----------

_Sauzo_ (07-19-2018)

----------


## bcr229

> A full grown adult female can take a small rat at its largest but most people keep them on mice. I dont plan to ever feed Pat a rat.


Ever considered chicks?  I get the stills and culls from a friend who raises meat birds, and my king snakes, savu pythons, and smaller boas and BRB's go bonkers for them.  I figure a GTP would love chicks also and the smallest of them are no bigger than a jumbo mouse.

----------

C.Marie (07-20-2018),Gio (07-20-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

> Ever considered chicks?  I get the stills and culls from a friend who raises meat birds, and my king snakes, savu pythons, and smaller boas and BRB's go bonkers for them.  I figure a GTP would love chicks also and the smallest of them are no bigger than a jumbo mouse.


Possibly. I would have to find a local breeder and stuff. My local reptile shop sells them as well so i could check their sizes as well as online. I got plenty of time though as Pat is still on large fuzzy mice.

----------


## kristan

All of mine have always eaten rats. The one GTP I ended up keeping is a pretty petite girl and eats small rats, but the next time I order I'm going to bump her prey size up a bit. I remember someone on the forums years ago that fed a hamster once per month. As for being fragile...mine have always been pretty hardy. I had a subadult WC biak I got at a show years ago that ate about an hour after her 5 hour car ride home. She was pretty gnarled...big scar on her side, had to help her get rid of some parasites, but she never missed a meal and was very easy to handle (which was good for me cause she was huge). I'm far more worried about getting my new bp to eat than any GTP I've ever had. I think out of 9 GTPs only 1 gave me problems feeding, and he was also the only one to ever bite me.
Did your little guy start to change yet?

----------

Gio (07-20-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

> All of mine have always eaten rats. The one GTP I ended up keeping is a pretty petite girl and eats small rats, but the next time I order I'm going to bump her prey size up a bit. I remember someone on the forums years ago that fed a hamster once per month. As for being fragile...mine have always been pretty hardy. I had a subadult WC biak I got at a show years ago that ate about an hour after her 5 hour car ride home. She was pretty gnarled...big scar on her side, had to help her get rid of some parasites, but she never missed a meal and was very easy to handle (which was good for me cause she was huge). I'm far more worried about getting my new bp to eat than any GTP I've ever had. I think out of 9 GTPs only 1 gave me problems feeding, and he was also the only one to ever bite me.
> Did your little guy start to change yet?


Nope. He's still the little neon yellow worm lol.

----------


## Sauzo

Pat is clearly not happy with the hot weather....

----------

C.Marie (07-27-2018),Gio (07-29-2018),_jmcrook_ (07-26-2018),_richardhind1972_ (07-27-2018)

----------


## C.Marie

I hear that Pat, can not wait for some cooler weather myself who knew it could go from snowing in April to frying in July? Great picture  :Good Job:  always a treat . :Wink:

----------

_Sauzo_ (07-27-2018)

----------


## jmcrook

For real. Ive been dealing with heat index around 105*+. 
Pats looking awesome. Someday Ill get one. My buddy has an adult 1.1 pair. There was courting earlier this season but I dont know if there was an absolute confirmed lock. I f he ends up with eggs Id like to pick a snake up from him if I add another. 
Also more (possible) discussion of pairing Gerald with his pure SD female(s) this season if we can coordinate it. Not gonna hold my breath but it would be super fun to collab on a high percentage super dwarf clutch with the guy that sold me/my mother my first snake when I was 10.5 years old 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (07-27-2018),_Sauzo_ (07-27-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

Here are a couple of pics of Sir Grumpalot aka Pat. He is funny. During the day if you take him out, he will huff at you if you touch him but at night, he is curious and wants to see whats going on.

----------

C.Marie (08-05-2018),Gio (07-29-2018),_jmcrook_ (07-29-2018),_Prognathodon_ (08-06-2018),_richardhind1972_ (07-29-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

And Sir Grumpalot is awake!

----------

C.Marie (08-05-2018),_jmcrook_ (07-29-2018),_Prognathodon_ (08-06-2018),_richardhind1972_ (07-29-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (08-11-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

Looking great, i really love his markings, is he starting to put a bit of girth on or is it the camera angle

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------

_Sauzo_ (07-29-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

> Looking great, i really love his markings, is he starting to put a bit of girth on or is it the camera angle
> 
> Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


Thanks. Yeah, he is getting a little chunky which is why i cut him back to every 10 days or so on food. He has pretty much doubled his length at least and about tripled his girth since i got him 7 months ago.

I was supposed to feed him last night but i've been working 6 days straight at the new job and havent had a chance so today everyone gets fed. When Pat doesnt get food, he gets 'crazy'. Last night, i came home to find him on the front perch holding on with the rear half of his body and the front half was upside down like he was trying to crawl on the roof of the cage. When he saw me, he came to the front and just stared at me with his head upside down for a min or two, then flipped his head over and looked at me lol. Such a goofy little snake. He might almost be ready for an upsize to small hopper mice now from his usual large fuzzies.

Also found out a guy at work i work with, his wife has boas and a beardie and corn snakes and had a BP. I asked him what kind etc etc but he had no idea. He said those things are hers and he wants nothing to do with them lol.

----------

_jmcrook_ (07-29-2018),_richardhind1972_ (07-29-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

Yes you can really tell he's growing now,I love it when they start giving attitude around feed time when your late giving it them

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sauzo

> Yes you can really tell he's growing now,I love it when they start giving attitude around feed time when your late giving it them
> 
> Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


The boas and gtp and dumerils are cute when they get hungry. Caesar just finds ways to annoy me when he is hungry lol. The glass doors dont work anymore so now it is shoving the hide around or thumping the shelf all night long..../sigh

----------

_richardhind1972_ (07-31-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

Pat nice and full with a small hopper mouse and using a pothos leaf as a pillow lol.

----------

C.Marie (08-05-2018),_Prognathodon_ (08-06-2018),_richardhind1972_ (07-31-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

So I am using my day off to clean everyone's cages and i think all the commotion got Pat worked up and he thinks food is coming lol. Usually the little booger sleeps during the day with his head shoved between the bottom of the dowel and his coils lol.


And on another note, talked to Ali and she said they got the RHP from Bob and should have my cage shipped out next this week. Got the perch holders and elevated water bowl holder ordered from S3D and will just need to pick up the silk and plastics plants. Going to just use 1/2 oak dowels temporarily until i can talk to Manzanita Burlworks about some manzanita branches for perches.

----------

C.Marie (08-05-2018),_jmcrook_ (08-05-2018),_Prognathodon_ (08-06-2018),_richardhind1972_ (08-06-2018)

----------


## C.Marie

So exciting can on wait to see how you set it up your enclosures always look magnificent,  along with your fabulous critters.  :Good Job:

----------

_Sauzo_ (08-06-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

Pat being Pat.....

----------

fluffykitten (08-15-2018),_richardhind1972_ (08-12-2018)

----------


## PiperPython

Pat looks awesome.  Is he USCB?  

My guy I got a while ago is a farmed import, and hates everything.  I'm thinking he's going to do better in a small dark tub instead of modified exoterra. So I'll be setting that up today.

----------


## Sauzo

> Pat looks awesome.  Is he USCB?  
> 
> My guy I got a while ago is a farmed import, and hates everything.  I'm thinking he's going to do better in a small dark tub instead of modified exoterra. So I'll be setting that up today.


Thanks. Pat is an import too but he is so laid back. I had the door open at night a few nights ago and looked over to find Pat outside the cage perched half on top of the open door of his Zoo Med cube and his head and top half of his body sitting on top of the light dome. He was just looking around and being curious. I went over there and he just looked at me and i used my finger like a stick and scooped his front half up and pointed his head back inside the cage at the front perch and he crawled onto it and sat there lol.

I think i got lucky. I can even reach in next to Pat and change his water and he just looks at my hand and flicks his tongue. You can tell when he gets hungry as he will get MUCH more curious at any movement in the cage like when i move a plant or put my hand in there but he never strikes. Even with food, he has to check it out first to make sure it is food, then he just grabs the mouse by the head, drops down and coils it, and then eats. He is such a polite eater unlike Caesar or the boas who are like "OMG FOOD!!! GIMME!!!!" and go bonkers.

I also think it has to do with some with how the snake is raised. I never really messed with Pat when he was settling in and more or less let him come to me on his terms. So i think it made him much more relaxed if that makes sense. I did it with all my other snakes too and now i can more or less just reach in and grab anyone and they dont care. If they dont want to be bothered, they just try and wander off lol. Pat though will hiss at me if he is having one of those days when i mess with him. Kind of funny to hear this little tiny snake hiss back when he was a baby. Now he is actually getting pretty big and is about 1.5 times the length of his 18x18x18 cube now. Ali was supposed to ship Pats new 2x2x2 cube out last week but no go. Maybe this coming week as they got the RHP from Bob and everything.

----------

C.Marie (08-12-2018),_richardhind1972_ (08-12-2018)

----------


## PiperPython

Man, I am jealous. I would love to have a good relationship with Jester, but I don't think he's ever going to calm down.  He doesn't even have days where he's not pissed off. He just hisses and then starts striking once he wakes up.  His new thing is to strike, coil his prey, then drop it just to get me away from him (it seems).

I'm afraid you might be right about the disturbance.  Because I harassed him a bit while fixing around his enclosure a few times, and he's just probably had :cens0r::cens0r::cens0r::cens0r:ty scary interactions with me the whole time.  I never really knew how a baby would be, but between him and my neonate ETB, I don't think I'll ever purchase a baby snake again.

Anyways, I enjoy following Pat's progress, so keep us informed!

----------

C.Marie (08-12-2018),_Sauzo_ (08-12-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

Well, i got Pats AP cage and got it kind of set up. Still need to add substrate and need to call the manzanita wood place on my day off and see about some perches. Also still deciding on if i want to hang a plant from the open space on the right side and am thinking of adding a Dracenae to the plants on the ground to give some height. But overall, i think Pat is pretty happy. He spent about an hour exploring everywhere and then dropped a huge deuce on the floor in the front of the cage and now is back to being my 'ball python on a stick'.

----------

_Avsha531_ (08-28-2018),_BR8080_ (08-28-2018),_Dxw425_ (09-05-2018),_jmcrook_ (08-27-2018),_richardhind1972_ (08-28-2018)

----------


## Avsha531

> Well, i got Pats AP cage and got it kind of set up. Still need to add substrate and need to call the manzanita wood place on my day off and see about some perches. Also still deciding on if i want to hang a plant from the open space on the right side and am thinking of adding a Dracenae to the plants on the ground to give some height. But overall, i think Pat is pretty happy. He spent about an hour exploring everywhere and then dropped a huge deuce on the floor in the front of the cage and now is back to being my 'ball python on a stick'.


Looks awesome Sauzo, can't wait to see the finished product! Must feel great to get cages, I'm one month in waiting for a stack of T10's lol

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------

_Sauzo_ (09-01-2018)

----------


## Skyrivers

Pat looks so amazing. Love his new enclosure. I am sure he does as well.

----------

_Sauzo_ (09-01-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

Came home from work and found Pat sleeping. Snapped a pic and i guess the air flow when i opened the cage woke him because he popped his head out and put it on his body lol. Pat is also going into shed which is why he seems kind of dull in color. And i still got no green on him yet. Maybe he will stay yellow and be my knockoff Kofiau GTP lol.

----------

_Dxw425_ (09-05-2018),_richardhind1972_ (09-04-2018)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Stunning critter. I love the way they perch themselves.

----------

_Sauzo_ (09-04-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

> Stunning critter. I love the way they perch themselves.


Thanks. Yeah, it's pretty cool how he cruises around the perches. Sometimes though, he gets into positions that i just cant understand lol.

----------


## Sauzo

And to Ziggy.....here is one of his funky yoga positions lol.

----------

_richardhind1972_ (09-05-2018)

----------


## BR8080

He's looking really good!!!

----------

_Sauzo_ (09-05-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

Fresh shed Patty. And i think I am seeing a few spots of green!!!

----------

_jmcrook_ (09-09-2018),_richardhind1972_ (10-03-2018)

----------


## Jnksnakes

Awesome! I want one so bad I just don't want to keep them in my rack. Waiting til I have space for a real enclosure.

----------


## zina10

A few spots ? They are popping up all over  :Smile:  How exciting !!! 

I love it when they are in the middle of switching over, you will get some incredible pictures, they look WILD during the transition !! Hopefully his will a be a slow one, so you can enjoy it for a long time  :Smile:

----------

_Sauzo_ (10-06-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

Havent posted a pic of Pat in a while....



Here he was wondering if the camera was a mouse...

----------

_Dianne_ (10-08-2018),_richardhind1972_ (10-07-2018),_Starscream_ (10-08-2018),_zina10_ (11-03-2018)

----------


## baldegale

one day ill fulfill my dreams of having a GTP


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sauzo

> one day ill fulfill my dreams of having a GTP
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are a blast. They stay small enough and are fairly quiet. And when you do have that itch to hold a snake, most of the time, my 2 seem ok with it Also you never know what exactly you will end up with as an adult so its likes Christmas day everyday when they start changing colors.

----------


## baldegale

> They are a blast. They stay small enough and are fairly quiet. And when you do have that itch to hold a snake, most of the time, my 2 seem ok with it Also you never know what exactly you will end up with as an adult so its likes Christmas day everyday when they start changing colors.


my dreams are 1 western hognose, 2 ball pythons, and one GTP, GTPs are just absolutely stunning 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sauzo

> my dreams are 1 western hognose, 2 ball pythons, and one GTP, GTPs are just absolutely stunning 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have one dream critter left to get...my Gila Monster. And it might come true as i just got promoted to shop manager at my work which means i have more disposable income  :Very Happy:

----------

_jmcrook_ (10-07-2018)

----------


## baldegale

> I have one dream critter left to get...my Gila Monster. And it might come true as i just got promoted to shop manager at my work which means i have more disposable income


oh if were talking outside of snakes, i want dart frogs, a red eye tree frog, a ferret, mossy frogs, and a panther chameleon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jmcrook

> Havent posted a pic of Pat in a while....
> 
> 
> 
> Here he was wondering if the camera was a mouse...


Dang, he/she has grown quite a bit. Looks great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Sauzo_ (10-07-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

He's really filling out and looks so great in his Viv,so cool

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------

_Sauzo_ (10-07-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

Yeah he has gotten big. Here is another pic that i just didnt post to give you an idea. The cage is an AP A20 2x2x2......he is probably about 3 feet now.

----------

_Dianne_ (10-08-2018),_jmcrook_ (10-07-2018),_richardhind1972_ (10-07-2018),_Starscream_ (10-08-2018),_Stearns84_ (10-10-2018),_zina10_ (11-03-2018)

----------


## PiperPython

Does he have a super broad head?  My guy has a really wide head lol

----------


## Sauzo

Yeah, he's got a fat head lol. So does Alex and Gina the BCC too lol.

----------


## Sauzo

Pat wondering why I'm sticking a giant square  thing in his face

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk

----------

_Dianne_ (10-14-2018),_richardhind1972_ (10-14-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

Pat is starting to get a decent amount of green on him. He's going into shed.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk

----------

_Dianne_ (10-21-2018),_richardhind1972_ (10-21-2018),_Starscream_ (11-03-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (10-20-2018),_zina10_ (10-20-2018)

----------


## tttaylorrr

honestly this is what ive been waiting for with Pat. BRING ON THE GREEN!!!

----------


## Sauzo

So much green popping up. Fresh shed Pat. He was being antisocial and tucking his head lol.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk

----------

_Dianne_ (11-03-2018),_jmcrook_ (11-03-2018),_richardhind1972_ (11-03-2018),_Starscream_ (11-03-2018),_zina10_ (11-03-2018)

----------


## RickyNY

No please. Stay Yellow!!!

----------


## Sauzo

Pat is going gung ho on changing. Getting all kinds of green.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk

----------

_Dianne_ (11-17-2018),_jmcrook_ (11-16-2018),_redshepherd_ (11-17-2018),_richardhind1972_ (11-17-2018),_Starscream_ (11-18-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (11-16-2018),_zina10_ (11-17-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

Pat still looks amazing

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## redshepherd

> Pat is going gung ho on changing. Getting all kinds of green.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


It's happening!

----------


## Sauzo

Had Pat out today to see his changes. He is getting more and more green. I think he's going into shed soon too. He is such a laid back snake.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (11-27-2018),_Dianne_ (11-27-2018),_jmcrook_ (11-27-2018),_richardhind1972_ (11-27-2018),_Starscream_ (11-28-2018)

----------


## Cam the Snake Man

looove these, the only snake to really bite me was a young GTP just like this! Absolutely laid into me, popped me 8 or 9 times, they are so fun!

----------


## richardhind1972

Great photos, pat looks so cool as his inner hulk is starting to show thru

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------

_Sauzo_ (11-27-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

Fresh shed Pat showing green. And wondering what's going on lol.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-19-2019),_Dianne_ (01-06-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (01-06-2019),Gio (04-08-2019),_jmcrook_ (01-05-2019),_MissterDog_ (04-08-2019),_richardhind1972_ (01-06-2019),_Starscream_ (01-06-2019),_zina10_ (01-05-2019)

----------


## jmcrook

He/she looks killer!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Sauzo_ (01-06-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

Pat is still looking amazing Sauzo

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------

_Sauzo_ (01-06-2019)

----------


## Sauzo

Haven't posted a pic of Pat in awhile. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (04-08-2019),Bodie (04-08-2019),*Bogertophis* (04-19-2019),_Dianne_ (04-08-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (04-08-2019),Gio (04-08-2019),_jmcrook_ (04-08-2019),_MissterDog_ (04-08-2019),_Starscream_ (04-08-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

Looking great ,his greens are slowly creeping in now

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------

_Sauzo_ (04-08-2019)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Pat's true colors are starting to shine through. I love the dark eyes too.

----------

_Sauzo_ (04-08-2019)

----------


## AbsoluteApril

little baby noodle is getting so big! Nice to see the color changes happening too. thanks for sharing!

----------

_Sauzo_ (04-08-2019)

----------


## Gio

> Haven't posted a pic of Pat in awhile. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


You scored with that one.

Very nicely developed.

----------

_Sauzo_ (04-08-2019)

----------


## Sauzo

> Pat's true colors are starting to shine through. I love the dark eyes too.


The pics were at night. It's the only time they do anything lol. During the day i can literally beat them with a FT mouse and they just shrug em off. Eventually they smell it and perk up and eat haha,

----------

Gio (04-08-2019)

----------


## PiperPython

Is he still handleable? He looks awesome.  How's the other one doing??

 Jester is still an absolute :cens0r::cens0r::cens0r::cens0r::cens0r::cens0r::cens0r:.  I can't even get close to him sometimes.

----------


## Sauzo

> Is he still handleable? He looks awesome.  How's the other one doing??
> 
>  Jester is still an absolute :cens0r::cens0r::cens0r::cens0r::cens0r::cens0r::cens0r:.  I can't even get close to him sometimes.


Sorry, been really busy. Yeah, him and Alex are both handleable during the day. At night, would not be a good idea. I generally dont handle them though.

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-19-2019)

----------


## Sauzo

Haven't been around in a bit. Figured I'd post something. Pat is getting a lot more green finally.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (05-20-2019),*Bogertophis* (09-23-2019),_Dianne_ (05-20-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (05-20-2019),fluffykitten (05-20-2019),_jmcrook_ (05-20-2019),_richardhind1972_ (05-20-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

Still looks great tho sauzo 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

_Sauzo_ (05-20-2019)

----------


## fluffykitten

He's looking good.

----------

_Sauzo_ (05-20-2019)

----------


## Bodie

Looking amazing!  I love the arboreals.  Such awesome snakes

----------

_Sauzo_ (05-20-2019)

----------


## Sauzo

And we got a new pic of Pat. He is getting lots of green but still keeping a lot of yellow. The first pic is him seeing me. Second is him creeping forward to see if the new iPhone is food.
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

----------

Bodie (09-23-2019),*Bogertophis* (09-23-2019),Gio (09-22-2019),_jmcrook_ (09-22-2019),_Pengil_ (09-23-2019),_Starscream_ (09-23-2019)

----------


## Bodie

Looking great!!!!

----------

_Sauzo_ (09-23-2019)

----------


## Skyrivers

What an awesome animal! Happy for you both.

----------

_Sauzo_ (09-23-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

He looks stunning!  That's quite a face to be greeted by, lol.   :Very Happy:

----------

_Sauzo_ (09-23-2019)

----------


## Sauzo

New Years update!!! Hard to believe I’ve had Pat for 2 years now. And finally confirmed, Pat is a “she”. Only took 2 years to figure it out lol.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-01-2020),_dakski_ (01-02-2020),_jmcrook_ (01-01-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

Looking great dude! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Sauzo_ (01-01-2020)

----------


## Sauzo

Omg that was Alex lol. Heres Pat.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (01-01-2020),*Bogertophis* (01-01-2020),_dakski_ (01-02-2020),_jmcrook_ (01-01-2020),_richardhind1972_ (01-01-2020),_Starscream_ (01-02-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

Love the motling on  him

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

_Sauzo_ (01-01-2020)

----------


## Bogertophis

> New Years update!!! Hard to believe Ive had Pat for 2 years now. And finally confirmed, Pat is a she. Only took 2 years to figure it out lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Better late than never, lol.  And she looks fantastic!

----------

_Sauzo_ (01-01-2020)

----------

